# Motivation Group



## scottishgal89

:hi:


if you would like to help each other lose weight, exchange diet or exercise tips and help motivate each other threw the cravings then feel free to join.

to get started if people post their weight and how much they'd like to lose and we'll go from there

:thumbup:


Member List- Start Weight- Goal- Current Weight- Weight Loss So Far​
~daisychain~
Start ~ 12 stone 6 lbs
Goal ~ 10 stone
Current ~ 11 stone 4 lbs 
Lost 1 stone 2 lbs so far


ready4onemore
Start ~ 228 lbs
Goal ~ 180 lbs




rachydaz
Start ~ 11 stone
Goal ~ 9 stone 7 lbs
Current ~ 10 stone 8 lbs
Lost 6 lbs so far


mummy_em
Start ~ 15 stone 10 lbs
Goal ~ 14 stone
Current ~ 15 stone 7 lbs
Lost 3 lbs so far


mummytoamberx
Start ~ 240 lbs
Goal ~ 168 lbs
Current ~ 189 lbs
Lost 51 lbs so far


vickie
Start ~ 250 lbs
Goal ~ 146 lbs
Current ~ 201 lbs
Lost 49 lbs so far


jennifer89
Start ~ 198 lbs
Goal ~ 105 lbs
 Current ~ 181.7 lbs
 Lost 16.3 lbs so far


daniandbaby
Start ~ 12 stone
Goal ~ 10 stone




glitterfairy
Start ~ 11 stone 6 lbs
Goal ~ 11 stone




dizzyspells
Start ~ 15 stone
Goal ~ 10 stone 7 lbs
Current ~ 13 stone 9 lbs
Lost 19 lbs so far


HannahGraceee
Start ~ 15 stone 12 lbs
Goal ~ 10 stone
Current ~ 15 stone 10 lbs
Lost 2 lbs so far


Babydance
Start ~ 140 lbs
Goal ~ 135 lbs
Current ~ 139 lbs
Lost 1 lb so far


miss_d
Start ~ 17 stone 10.5 lbs
Goal ~ 10 stone



kimboowee
Start ~ 13 stone 11 lbs
Goal ~ 9 stone 12 lbs



kittykatbabe
Start ~ 12 stone 10 lbs
Goal ~ 10 stone
Current ~ 11 stone 7 lbs
Lost 17lbs so far

Inge
Start ~ 13 stone 8 lbs
Goal ~ 9 stone
Current ~ 12 stone 12 lbs 
Lost 10 lbs so far

pink23
Start ~ 11 stone 10 lbs
Goal ~ 10 stone 7 lbs
Current ~ 11 stone 9 lbs
Lost 1 lb so far

aliss
Start ~ 141 lbs
Goal ~ 125 lbs
Current ~ 139 lbs
Lost 2 lbs so far

Pricey
Start ~ 15 stone 6 lbs
Goal ~ 14 stone
Current ~ 14 stone 9lbs
Lost 11 lbs so far








​


----------



## scottishgal89

i weigh- 12stone 6lbs
would like to lose 2stone 6lbs
(or more but thats main goal just now to see how i get on)

:)


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya Hun. Just seen this.. 

I have been on Slimming World since Feb 10 and I have lost 19lbs so far!!!! 
I will be here if you need so support.. Keep this updated.. xx


----------



## scottishgal89

Laura2919 said:


> Hiya Hun. Just seen this..
> 
> I have been on Slimming World since Feb 10 and I have lost 19lbs so far!!!!
> I will be here if you need so support.. Keep this updated.. xx

whats your total weight loss u want to have lost since u started?
xx

thanks for answerin, not sure if many will join


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello,

My weight is 228 :sad2: But I have started the C25K and I want to weight 180ish before my TR in October.


----------



## scottishgal89

ready4onemore said:


> Hello,
> 
> My weight is 228 :sad2: But I have started the C25K and I want to weight 180ish before my TR in October.

:hi:
thanks for posting.
how are u getting on with that?
my body would pack in if i tried to do that :blush:
i was thinking about trying the atkins diet and see how i get on but i have a big problem with binge eating :( gonna find it really hard, feel like my eating is out of control 

xx


----------



## ready4onemore

The C25k is a good program. You start witha 5 minute warm-up walk then you run/jog for 1 minute and then walk for 1.5 minutes. You do this for a total of 20 minutes. It is a 9 week program and each week is different I am still doing week 1.


----------



## scottishgal89

ready4onemore said:


> The C25k is a good program. You start witha 5 minute warm-up walk then you run/jog for 1 minute and then walk for 1.5 minutes. You do this for a total of 20 minutes. It is a 9 week program and each week is different I am still doing week 1.

that sounds great. :thumbup:
how do u feel about weigh ins being a monday starting a week tomorrow?


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: can i join in lol

im not so bothered with how much i weigh, im 11stone i think(dont own scales ther evil :haha: ) as muscle is heavier than fat...

BUT i wanna be thinner lol...back down to roughly 9 1/2 stone....mainly gonna be by exercising as i hate diets...food is too yummy this is how i lost weight before and worked

so yeah i just realllllly need a kick up the butt to start motivating myself. doesnt help my OH is fitness mad!!! arg lol so FAB thread missus :)


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> :hi: can i join in lol
> 
> im not so bothered with how much i weigh, im 11stone i think(dont own scales ther evil :haha: ) as muscle is heavier than fat...
> 
> BUT i wanna be thinner lol...back down to roughly 9 1/2 stone....mainly gonna be by exercising as i hate diets...food is too yummy this is how i lost weight before and worked
> 
> so yeah i just realllllly need a kick up the butt to start motivating myself. doesnt help my OH is fitness mad!!! arg lol so FAB thread missus :)

thank u :)
course u can join :flower:
i wish i didnt own scales!! :rofl:
i just need some help to stay motivated- really struggle with losing weight and have been trying for months but have a serious sugar addiction!
thats me just back from tesco, bought everything to start the atkins diet so cutting out carbs as of tomorrow. gonna be so tough!!!! but i really think i need to give it my best shot.
i am so not a fitness freek either! i am going to try walking every day but the weather is far to crap sometimes.
what exercise to you enjoy doing?
:hugs:

p.s- just realised where u live. where about in scotland are u? pm me if u dont wanna say on here :winkwink:


----------



## pinkbow

YAY we can motivate eachother!! lol and good on ya getting all ur bits from tescos....

so is it just carbs u cut out hun?

i used to run up till age of18 in competitons n things so i love running...altho with bf the booooobs get in the way so im walking with LO when i can(weather permitting haha)

also LOVE my tai bo dvds super fast n hard going but really gets every muscle lol oh and also yoga!!...and easy to fit around LO too...what kinda of exercise u thinking of trying?


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> YAY we can motivate eachother!! lol and good on ya getting all ur bits from tescos....
> 
> so is it just carbs u cut out hun?
> 
> i used to run up till age of18 in competitons n things so i love running...altho with bf the booooobs get in the way so im walking with LO when i can(weather permitting haha)
> 
> also LOVE my tai bo dvds super fast n hard going but really gets every muscle lol oh and also yoga!!...and easy to fit around LO too...what kinda of exercise u thinking of trying?

im just gonna walk too. got the biggest loser exercise dvd which i'll do when its not nice enough to walk (most of the time the now) but the last time i did it i over did it and couldnt walk for a week :rofl: and i need to get my tummy toned!
i cut out carbs and a lot of dairy and fruit i think.
i bought bacon, fish, salad, some veg, chix...etc. forgot mince for burgers actually :dohh: need to get carrots too cause they didnt have any :wacko: sorry im rabbiting away :blush: lol.

heres a link- https://diet.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Atkins_Diet_Food_List


----------



## pinkbow

:haha: ramble away!...ive noticed with mason eating food now im alot healthier in my meals(still could be better tho...damn Mcds haha) as he eats what we do! and i also make burgers, meatballs, chicken nuggets, pies etc all from scratch to cut out on alot of salt n other baddies .. 

i sooooo need this baby belly GONE!...sit ups it is haha...altho i think i have no muscles left doing 2 and im beat!!

my biggest thing i eating past feelin full and snacking through boredum or food just being there!...


----------



## scottishgal89

im the same. i eat cause im bored. really bad habit.
i dunno how many sit ups id need to do a day to see a quick improvement- any ideas?
yeah i'll be like that too- i try to give sophie the best i can give her. then i make myself some chips and cheese :dohh::rofl:
the main concern i have about this diet is my body will go into shock and i'll end up with a major headache from withdrawls and end up quite weak for a wee while.
its not exactly a recommended diet i dont think lol. but it works so.... :shrug:
xx


----------



## pinkbow

i think aslong as u keep hydrated ull help with the headaches...ive found ANY diet ive tried for the first few days ive been woosy etc...just ur body not used to all the crap lol!!

sits ups ive started 2weeks ago doing 5 sets of 15 sits ups and ive noticed a slight improvedment already...i feel them tigher...still along way to go to get my flat belly back tho! *sob* lol

mayb have a try at that to start, im hoping to build up the amount i do every couple weeks...dont wanna strain meself :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

:rofl: i was thinking of starting with 4 sets of 50!!!

is that pushing it?
i feel like i cant do them properly to be honest.
yeah i need to make sure im drinking full 2l of water a day. thats part of the diet as well
i hope it works.
what do u use for motivation? do u have thoughts or things?


----------



## pinkbow

honestly i used to do 1000 a day sit ups pre preg so i thot ill try 100 see how i go...omg after like 5 i was shocked how hard it was...pregnancy has knackerd my muscles :haha:...i wasnt tired just got that horrible burning feeling...gah got a long way to go till 1000 eh?!! lol

i guess just try some and see how u go!...with doing them prob OH showed me...u dont put ur hand behind ur head(causes neck strains) look at ceiling, hands on ur thighs and sit up pushing ur hands up to tops of ur knees hold for a second n come down....hope u can imagine what im saying there :wacko: 

Re motivation, thats my worst thing im all like im gona get fit...but doing it is hard...once i get in the rythm im fine...OH has been pushing me when hes at home....trying on my old clothes helps...:haha: how about u hun?


----------



## scottishgal89

ive got pics and stuff of the way my body used to do but that kinda depresses me more and makes me comfort eat :rofl:
and then theres the- fob called me fat and if he does take me to court i wanna look gorgeous and rub it in his face. but then i go threw phases of- i dont care what he thinks and end up comfort eating too. 
seems to be a vicious circle with me!!!
haha
i know exactly what u mean sit ups wise and will try some later and let u know how many i manage. :thumbup:
i am feeling pretty good about things today- the thought of losing weight and stuff- most of the time just now i just go threw the not caring phase.
was gonna ask u about a weigh in- are u going to buy scales or just go on how u feel? had asked ready4onemore if every monday starting a week tomorrow suits?!


----------



## scottishgal89

saying that- i had a roast dinner earlier so no wonder im feeling good!!! :rofl:


----------



## mummy_em

hi ya im emma and i would love to join you i currently weigh 15stone 10lb:cry: i would like to get back down to around 11 stone in the end but aiming for 14 first dont want to set my target to high it will be great to have some support :flower:xxx


----------



## pinkbow

oooo yummy!! lol...i had soup n crusty bread...so sorta healthy haha!!

im going to buy scales as wanna keep track to make sure im not actually putting more on :haha: altho im gona nit pick too much i hate the stress!! but the weigh in sounds good!!

and yes its a horrible cycle, i find myself like that 2!!....so lets get ya super skinny n show fob up!! :lol:

oh was thinking how about we post what we've eaten and exercised in a day and if we've slipped up etc so we can motivate eachother n praise etc, what u think?


----------



## scottishgal89

hi emma :hi:
welcome to the group!
we're all here to help.
whats your plans for weight loss- you on a certain diet, cutting out certain foods or increasing your exercise?
weigh ins are mondays starting a week tomorrow- is that ok with you?
try not to feel worried about your weight- we're all here to help eachother shed the pounds :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> oooo yummy!! lol...i had soup n crusty bread...so sorta healthy haha!!
> 
> im going to buy scales as wanna keep track to make sure im not actually putting more on :haha: altho im gona nit pick too much i hate the stress!! but the weigh in sounds good!!
> 
> and yes its a horrible cycle, i find myself like that 2!!....so lets get ya super skinny n show fob up!! :lol:
> 
> oh was thinking how about we post what we've eaten and exercised in a day and if we've slipped up etc so we can motivate eachother n praise etc, what u think?

that sounds like a great idea. can give each other tips etc.
and yeah i dont care about him but the way he acts i feel the need to get back at him...how sad eh :haha:


----------



## pinkbow

mummy_em said:


> hi ya im emma and i would love to join you i currently weigh 15stone 10lb:cry: i would like to get back down to around 11 stone in the end but aiming for 14 first dont want to set my target to high it will be great to have some support :flower:xxx

:hi: emma!!

i think starting off with small milestones is the best way hun!...

what diet/exercise are you thinking of trying?


----------



## scottishgal89

what u havin for dinner rachydaz?

think i might have chips and cheese before starting diet tomorrow.

:rofl: sorry not much help am i?!

promise i will be totally strict from tomorrow :blush:


----------



## pinkbow

welllllll i was thinking of ordering out last unhealthy meal n all....hmm

oh boy we're gonna need all the support we can get at this rate :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

lol! we'll get to tomorrow and be like...i'll start tomorrow just one last pizza :rofl:

na i dont have a choice but to start tomorrow- its the only food i've got!


----------



## pinkbow

im gonna start just not buying crisps, biscuits the lot as if its not in my house ill not want it!!...or get it for that matter lol...

...and if i feel hungry ill have a drink as my mum told me that ur body gets confused when ur thirsty and can send the wrong signals...so gonna try that too!!


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah if u drink water it bloats ya and make u feel full :)

i get bored of the taste though...of nothingness lol


----------



## pinkbow

try sugar free diluting juice maybe...take the crappy taste away?


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah i might treat myself to it weak now and again- im not meant to have that either though :dohh:


----------



## pinkbow

really?! oh man lol....hmmm how about slice of lemon or whatnot in it for a bit of flavour...?


----------



## mummy_em

hi ya im not going to full on diet just yet as ella is only 4 weeks old (well 5 weeks tomorrow) and im breastfeeding its more of a case of i need to change what im eating if you know what i mean. i need to buy my self a set of scales i am currently using the ones in my local boots that way at least im using the same ones every time i wont weigh my self any where else. i also need to make the effort to drink more water xx


----------



## pinkbow

I BF too hun so cant obv do crazy diets, plus im not really into them, i like fooood! ...altho i try to eat as healthy as poss for LO!!

congrats on ur LO tho :)


----------



## scottishgal89

mummy_em said:


> hi ya im not going to full on diet just yet as ella is only 4 weeks old (well 5 weeks tomorrow) and im breastfeeding its more of a case of i need to change what im eating if you know what i mean. i need to buy my self a set of scales i am currently using the ones in my local boots that way at least im using the same ones every time i wont weigh my self any where else. i also need to make the effort to drink more water xx

congrats on your lo :hugs:
we're here for moral support and some motivation.
im starting the atkins diet tomorrow but everyone else so far on this thread is upping exercise and watching what they eat more :thumbup:



rachydaz said:


> I BF too hun so cant obv do crazy diets, plus im not really into them, i like fooood! ...altho i try to eat as healthy as poss for LO!!
> 
> congrats on ur LO tho :)

am i the only one whos doing a crazy diet then :blush: lol


----------



## scottishgal89

also...well done to you both for sticking with bf!

i wanted to so much but after 3days had to give it up, was bruised, bleeding and was screaming in pain and in tears everytime i tried

im impressed!! :thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

scottishgal89 said:


> [how do u feel about weigh ins being a monday starting a week tomorrow?

Mondays are fine with me. I normally weight in on that day anyway.


----------



## scottishgal89

ready4onemore said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> [how do u feel about weigh ins being a monday starting a week tomorrow?
> 
> Mondays are fine with me. I normally weight in on that day anyway.Click to expand...

perfect. thanks! :)


----------



## pinkbow

mondays are fab for me!...so is that starting from a weeks tommorrow? :)

hun id LOVE to do the cambridge diet but obv with bf i cant do it...just soo much faster shifting the weight...so exercise it is!! lol

n thankies re still BF...7months down im well impressd with myself :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hiya! I noticed other thread pretty dead also hardly anyone replies to you. Anyways, my starting weight was 240 in dec, when started proper dieting on other thread was 226. My ticker is at 208. My target is 168, then depending on how i feel & look may brin down to 151 (which is best bmi for me) 
Since starting diet in jan 09 not been on any programme or plan all id done was cut down/small portions, eat better & move more was going brilliant. Then i started mini pill things with bums up been a right battle lately to lose 1lb! So thursday gone i started on slim fast after long think what next move was going to be. I can honestly say its fine, having 1 meal a day 2 shakes & 3 healty snacks. Trying my best get in 30 min exercise but with 2 kids am sure keeps me running around enough!
All best to everyone! I can only try to update often as poss but my weigh in now fall on a thursday. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh id say id don't have time/or don't feel like going to gym, deffo get few wii fitness games! What's helped me alot over the months, esp biggest loser, never sweat so much in my life!


----------



## pinkbow

hey :hi: sounds like uve got a good things going there!!...if your weigh ins a thurs u can update us then?!

would be good to get updates from you and all keep track etc.

and i agree with the wii...try getting the dance mat...omg so much fun and i sweat like a trooper :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachy- hiya & thanks :) yes i can update you then, but i can't get online near as much as id like so as a warning now if i pop on my phone just update i can't go & say well done to everyone on last week losses as takes donkies to go throug loads pages on my phone. Just so don't think am being rude. 

iv looked at those dance mats, iv got just dance, just wish you were able to unlock further songs.


----------



## pinkbow

i would DEF recommend the dance mat, its a right laugh and u can get different discs with all kinds of songs on!! lol

and i know about being on your phone can take a while lol so dont worry hun :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> hiya! I noticed other thread pretty dead also hardly anyone replies to you. Anyways, my starting weight was 240 in dec, when started proper dieting on other thread was 226. My ticker is at 208. My target is 168, then depending on how i feel & look may brin down to 151 (which is best bmi for me)
> Since starting diet in jan 09 not been on any programme or plan all id done was cut down/small portions, eat better & move more was going brilliant. Then i started mini pill things with bums up been a right battle lately to lose 1lb! So thursday gone i started on slim fast after long think what next move was going to be. I can honestly say its fine, having 1 meal a day 2 shakes & 3 healty snacks. Trying my best get in 30 min exercise but with 2 kids am sure keeps me running around enough!
> All best to everyone! I can only try to update often as poss but my weigh in now fall on a thursday. :)


:hi:
i started this thread cause the other ones arent updated anymore :)
if your weigh in is a different day thats fine i will still update you. we can always put another weigh in on a thursday if some people cant do a monday.
well done so far! your doing fab.
do u have a time frame that u want to achieve your ideal weight in?
im trying to lose 2stone before summer and am starting the atkins diet tomorrow. it could possibly kill when i cut out my sugar! im addicted :blush:


----------



## scottishgal89

i wish i had a wii...wanted one ages ago- is it worth getting? i was kinda put off the idea :(


----------



## scottishgal89

is everyone ok with the layout of our weights in the first page?

please let me know if you want anything changed or if its a muddle- cant decide what order to put it in :dohh::rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachy - i shall have a look & thanks!

scottishgal- thank you! I would love hit my first goal in time for my 21st bday which is in nov. 

maybe a stupid question when you classing as summer starting? Think 2st is good number to start with. You wanting to lose anymore after that? 
iv heard of that diet but don't know what you do or eat. Can give me an outline of it?

Can get 'bette value' wii package now which is 139 comes with wii motion & wii resort. We paid 179 for ours in 08. I think its great bit of kit, i enjoy playing guitar hero & dj hero on it too. Also wii plus & games crack me up.


----------



## scottishgal89

Info On Atkins Diet

The following are allowable foods on the Induction Phase of the Atkins Diet. For foods with carbohydrate, limit total intake to 20 grams of net carbs. 
Protein Foods
Most protein foods, such as meat, seafood and eggs, have little or no carbohydrate. However, there are some things to watch out for.
The bulk of the carbohydrate in the diet comes from vegetables. It is important to know the carbohydrate counts of the vegetables you are eating. 12-15 grams per day (not counting fiber) should come from vegetables.
Cheeses
Most cheeses have less than a gram of carbohydrate per ounce, but check labels carefully, as some have more. Atkins allows 3-4 ounces per day during induction. Cream cheese included, but specifically not cottage cheese, farmer's cheese, or other fresh cheeses. 
Fats and Oils
People embarking on the Atkins eating plan are cautioned not to attempt to do a low-fat version of the diet. Adequate fat content is vital to the success of the diet. Atkins advises eating a balance of natural fats, and no trans fats at all. Here are some of the things Atkins says about fats and oils: 
Eat plenty of cold water fish and other foods containing Omega-3 fatty acids (but if pregnant be aware of FDA guidelines about fish consumption). 
Olive oil, especially those labeled virgin or extra-virgin, should be emphasized. 
For stir-frying, canola, peanut, and grapeseed oil are recommended, especially if "cold-pressed" or "expeller-pressed". 
Avoid corn, soy, safflower, and sunflower oil except in small amounts, and not heated (these have high amounts of Omega-6 polyunsaturated fat). Again, cold-pressed or expeller-pressed oils are recommended. [Note from Laura: sunflower and safflower oils are now available made from seeds bred to have high levels of monounsaturated fat, and low levels of polyunsaturated Omega-6 fats. These are usually labeled "high oleic".] 
When choosing mayonnaise, choose regular full-fat mayonnaise, preferably using the guidelines above for types of oils used. 
When choosing salad dressings, the same rules apply, and watch for added sugars. 
Butter and other sources of saturated fat (e.g. coconut) are acceptable, but again should be eaten in balance with other fats. 
Don't use margarine unless it is trans-fat free.
Beverages
Water is the vastly preferred beverage. Atkins advises 8 8 oz glasses per day. If you are hungry and it isn't a mealtime, try drinking water first - you might just be thirsty. Soda water or carbonated water with sugar-free flavorings are OK. 
Do not drink any beverage with sugar in it, including juice and cider. Herbal teas, or decaffeinated coffee or tea are good choices, although some people can get away with drinking caffeine (you have to experiment to see if it triggers cravings or slows weight loss). Diet sodas sweetened with sucralose (Splenda®) are acceptable. Clear broths are usually very low in carbs (but, as always, read labels). 

Special Additional Foods
Small daily amounts of the following foods can be added (count the carbs): 
2-3 tablespoons of lemon or lime juice 
2-3 tablespoons of heavy cream or one ounce of sour cream 
10-20 olives 
half a small avocado 
controlled-carb convenience foods, such as low carb snack bars
Extra Fiber
Atkins recommends psyllium (the main ingredient in Metamucil® and other fiber supplements) and flax seed meal for more fiber. 
Sugar Substitutes
Atkins prefers sucralose (Splenda®). Small amounts of saccharine (such as is in Sweet N Low®) are acceptable. Note that the powdered forms of these sweeteners have added carbs, usually 1 grams per packed. Where to Find Liquid (No Carb) Sources of Sucralose 

What Not To Eat

Foods Forbidden on Atkins Induction
Basically, the rule is that anything not on the Acceptable Food List isn't allowed. These include but are not limited to the following: 
Grains and anything made with them, including bread, cake, pastries, or anything else made of flour 
Any food that includes added sugars (list of ingredients that mean "sugar"), which is most processed food 
Fruits and fruit juices 
Dairy products except for cheeses and cream in limited quantities as noted on the acceptable foods list 
Starchy vegetables such as potatoes, beets, corn, etc. (starchy veggies are listed at the bottom of the low carb food list). 
Legumes (beans and peas) 
Watch out for deli salads, which often have added sugars 
No alcoholic beverages 
No nuts, although they are encouraged after Induction
What Foods Can Be Added After Induction?
Nuts, as noted above - 1-2 ounces per day are encouraged. 
More vegetables 
Fresh cheeses (cottage, ricotta, etc.) 
Seeds (such as sunflower seeds) 
Other foods as listed on the Atkins Carbohydrate Ladder 
Other naturally low carb foods - examples: coconut milk, unsweetened soy or almond milk, shirataki noodles, some soy flours, and other specialty low carb foods.

Sorry if that doesnt make sense- copied from internet


----------



## scottishgal89

Im not sure what im classing summer as to be honest. Im gonna see how much i can lose in a few weeks and go from there.
If i lose 2 stone that would take me to around 10stone- 140lbs.
May try and lose a wee bit more but to be honest im quite tall and a curvy person as it is and id end up too skinny but still heavy- does that make sense?


----------



## pinkbow

i LOVE my wii.....honestly babe if u can afford one...get one...lol!!...go quite cheap now aswell...and the games are classic!

and the front page looks great!...and not confusing or anything :thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

i'll wait and see.
im buying a laptop for my 21st so it wont be just now but maybe at some point.
im off to bed girlies.
talk tomorrow- i will need my bum kicked into shape! my tummy hurts just thinkin bout it :cry:

:rofl:

night!! :sleep:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Vickie and am currently doing weight watchers. I started in January and have lost 37 pounds to date :thumbup: (I don't do weight in stones sorry! :blush:)


----------



## Vickie

oh and my start weight was 250 :blush: am currently at 213 and plan to get down to 145/6 (a healthy bmi for my height)


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: vickie!!

your doing really well so far!!

i start atkins diet tomorrow and havent lost any weight yet. only put it on :(

i will update first page now.

dont worry it doesnt need to be in stone!! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

thanks :) I'm really happy with the program so far. I don't find it limiting which is great :thumbup:

Good luck with the Atkins, I know a few people who have lost a lot of weight on that diet


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: vickie!!

wow looks like ur doing fab with WW!!!...yay!

n ill have kicking shoes on tommorrow...man ill need it too!! lol


----------



## scottishgal89

oh really?

my mum started it about a month ago but im such a fussy eater so going to find it tough i think.

do you know if they've lost a lot of weight quickly?

what kind of diet do you have on weight watchers? is it just smaller portions of your normal diet?
do you do much exercise? you've lost so much weight already and its only been a few months! i think thats great :) i am looking to do the same if i can stick at it


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> :hi: vickie!!
> 
> wow looks like ur doing fab with WW!!!...yay!
> 
> n ill have kicking shoes on tommorrow...man ill need it too!! lol

haha thanks!

i shall return the favour :angelnot:


----------



## scottishgal89

im away to do some sit ups before bed rachydaz :rofl:

will report back with how many i manage without passing out!! :)


----------



## pinkbow

Now THATS motivation! haha :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

ok...2 sets of 25 with 10secs inbetween. not bad for a first attempt but holy crap can feel the burn!!!!
:rofl:

does everyone know how to tone their deepest tummy muscle that you cant tone threw exercise?


----------



## scottishgal89

:haha: rachydaz


----------



## pinkbow

woop! that was good going love!!!...

and im not sure how to tone them muscles actually?....hmmm will need to find out!


----------



## scottishgal89

how to tone the deepest tummy muscles you cant tone with exercise

1. Lie on your back
2. Breathe in and pull your tummy in
3. Breathe out holding your tummy in as far as can go.

Trust me- You'll feel it!

Repeat and Increase how many in a set and how many sets over time

Eventually you wont need to lie down and will be able to do it anytime

I would recommend starting with 4 sets of 10 a day

:thumbup:

Let me know how you get on if you try it :)


----------



## pinkbow

ooooo cool, ill be giving that a go tommorrow...ive always wondered how to tone them!!...thanks love :)

ill update if i can move after :haha:


----------



## Vickie

scottishgal89 said:


> oh really?
> 
> my mum started it about a month ago but im such a fussy eater so going to find it tough i think.
> 
> do you know if they've lost a lot of weight quickly?
> 
> what kind of diet do you have on weight watchers? is it just smaller portions of your normal diet?
> do you do much exercise? you've lost so much weight already and its only been a few months! i think thats great :) i am looking to do the same if i can stick at it


sorry I went to put the kid in bed :laugh2:

WW is about lower fat foods/whole wheat grain options/high fiber/portion control.

I do it online so I can calculate the amounts of points each food will cost me and have a set number of points throughout the day

honestly I am like the worlds pickiest eater and was so scared to start this but I can still eat a lot of the foods I love, just slightly different versions or smaller portions :mrgreen: I have dropped a few things like most processed foods and my dr. pepper (caffeine addict!) since starting which has made a huge difference

I don't have a set exercise no. Just running around after Hannah and we've been trying to get out and walk more but mostly this has just been sticking to the plan and staying within my points :)

I'm not sure how quickly my friends lost on Atkins, this was a few years ago and I just don't remember.


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks for the info.
i dont know anyone whos been on weight watchers so wasnt sure how it worked.
it sounds good that you dont need to cut everything you love out completely.
i just need to do a drastic diet for 2-4weeks and then start introducing other foods again (maybe something like what your on) but in smaller portions and not things which are really unhealthy- well thats my plan anyways. nothing ever seems to go to plan with me :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

there's a WW support group in the support section, there are a handful of us on there :) some of the members have lost quite an impressive amount of weight. I also have some family who has lost quite a bit on WW. For me it's really more a lifestyle change than a diet because if I don't stick with the way I'm eating now I'll just put it back on iykwim?


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah i know what you mean
im the same- will need to cut it out and leave it out
as soon as i get a taste for something i want it all the time
eg- eat one sweet and then need to eat the rest of the bag cause ive tasted it
i have little self control which isnt helpful


----------



## Vickie

I've found my self control has gotten better as I've gone forward (still goes out the window once in a while though!)

Also my tastes have changed, some of the things that I loved before I don't really like now :shrug:


----------



## scottishgal89

hopefully that will happen to me!!

i'm off to bed. night! :sleep:


----------



## Vickie

night! :) Don't know how you UKers stay up so late :rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

i dont know either- i just end up gabbing away!

i said i was going to bed about two pages ago :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

lol...night hun!...and yes i thought u said it earlier :haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good night ladies,

I did get my 3 miles in today. :happydance: I feel great too. I hope to do the stairs at work tomorrow during part of my break. 

TTYL


----------



## MummyToAmberx

vickie - didn't realise you 'd lost soo much, well done i remember starting your thread in jan. I did pop on & update few days ago.

scottishgal - fair bit understanding needed with your diet. All the best!


----------



## scottishgal89

morning :hi:
or afternoon :blush:
i feel so crap today- think im comin down with somethin :(
im still gonna stick to diet though, just had 3 bits of bacon for bfast.
feel stuffed...NOT!! :rofl:
opened the cupboard and theres a big bag of hula hoops staring me in the face- they'll need moved! lol.
how is everyone else today? :)
mummytoamberx- to be honest i dont really understand the diet. i know that because you dont eat carbs your body burns your fat instead and my mum told me all the things i could eat and couldnt eat so just going with that really
xx


----------



## scottishgal89

just to let you girlies know that im getting this thread moved to the new weightloss area on the forum.
hadnt realised it was there when i started this thread :wacko:


----------



## mummy_em

hi all well what a blinking night had 2 of my children up being sick all night and they are still going bless them all that with a new baby and a hubby who does not feel great but its a great way to loose weight running around after them and not really eating out of the fear that i will be sick (i hate it so much) lol xx


----------



## scottishgal89

mummy_em said:


> hi all well what a blinking night had 2 of my children up being sick all night and they are still going bless them all that with a new baby and a hubby who does not feel great but its a great way to loose weight running around after them and not really eating out of the fear that i will be sick (i hate it so much) lol xx

huge :hugs:
what a nightmare!

have they got a bug or do you think its something they've eaten?

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

mummy_em said:


> hi all well what a blinking night had 2 of my children up being sick all night and they are still going bless them all that with a new baby and a hubby who does not feel great but its a great way to loose weight running around after them and not really eating out of the fear that i will be sick (i hate it so much) lol xx

hope your kids feel better soon :hugs:

Just a quick one from me, Hannah and I are off to art class in a few minutes :lol:

Hope you all have a good day :) 

I had to move all the bad stuff out of my house when I started it was way too tempting to have it there and staring me in the face!


----------



## scottishgal89

if i moved all my carbs out the house it would take all day

im off to make myself a ham salad with some coleslaw i think :( i hope i get used to this soon!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottish gal - can change my current weigt too 209, sorry! Half asleep last night. 
i don't know what's high in carbs or anything about carbs/protein all the rest lol. After what uve said i shall be checking cals & carbs in my stuff. 

mummy em - hope all better soon.

after bit of research im upping my water intake i didn't realise how important it was how i can help. Only drinking 2 glasses a day as all i could manage but am on to my 5th 330ml bottle, plus had 2 of my 250ml shakes 1 snack go ahead bar i can honestly say am not hungry at all.


----------



## scottishgal89

water is great for filling you up and tricking your body into thinking its full so helps stop you from snacking when you feel the urge :thumbup: it also helps flush toxins and all that out so it is defo important

carbs are in most things to be honest but im only eating things with a tiny amount- eg veg.
cereal/pasta/bread/crisps etc are all carbs


----------



## scottishgal89

would you like me to add in a line on the first page which says how much weight we still have to lose to get to target weight?

up to you all...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

only problem am having at mo is peeing, like being preg again ha.

did you enjoy ya ham salad? 

i haven't clue what cook for tea.


----------



## scottishgal89

it was alright- not as bad as i thought it was gonna be

just dont particularly like rabbit food. would much rather have a pizza or somethin :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh god don't get me started on pizzals lol every time i open a cetain draw the dominos leaflet startstalking to me, lol!

you needing to do certain amount of exercise a day? Im not had chance yet today but i did take girls out this morning so hopefully little bit there.


----------



## scottishgal89

i dont think theres a set amount of exercise to be honest.
im just gonna be doing sit ups and walking everyday- when its too wet outside i'll do my exercise dvd.
i dont feel well today though so prob wont do much today


----------



## jennifer89

Hi Girls! :)

Can i join please!

Start weight: 198lb
current weight: 189.4lb
Goal weight: 105lb (93lb too loose)
weight lost so far: 8.6lb 

Thankyouuuu xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

jennifer89 said:


> Hi Girls! :)
> 
> Can i join please!
> 
> Start weight: 198lb
> current weight: 189.4lb
> Goal weight: 105lb (93lb too loose)
> weight lost so far: 8.6lb
> 
> Thankyouuuu xxx

course you can!! :)

your doing well so far!
are you on a certain diet or programme or anything?


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: guys!!...well i have the cold :sad2: boohoo!!!...

BUT ive stuck to no rubbish, so far ive had:

Breakie: homemade smoothie
Lunch: chargrilled chiken salad
snacks ive had a nutrigrain which was disgusting :haha: but i managed it and was kinda filling for 5mins lol!! and a couple of pears which where yummy lol

also im really chufffd as without realising it ive drank half a litre bottle of water already...ive been drinking when ive felt hungry :happydance: 

weather is awful today and feel terrible so no exercise for me i dont think...


----------



## daniandbaby

I want to join in too.

I am desperate to loose 2 stone but sadly have no motivation!!!

Start weight; 12 stone/168 lbs
Target weight:10 stone

I have decided to skip for 5 minutes and do 20 sit ups at least 6 times a day, I dont eat that much usually one meal a day but have a HUMUNGOUS serving!!!

Any one got any good fat busting excersise tips? It might be a good idea to post before and after pictures???

Thanks xxx


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: daniandbaby!!

i cant recommend enough to get the tai bo dvds, its £8 from play.com and theres anywhere from 5min to 1hr workouts all different levels etc...and boy do u sweat, its great fun and this helped me tone and lose weight before...maybe try this?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome jennifer&daniandbaby.

rachy- hope its only a quick hello & bye from that cold.


----------



## pinkbow

Thanks hun Me too nothing worse being ill!! lol


----------



## daniandbaby

Thanks girls, Sounds good rachydaz the thing with me is more about toning up I am over weight for my height but I dont really look big if u know what I mean I am still quite small with a jelly belly and bingo wings lol If that makes sense 

I will defo look into that dvd I had a charlie brooke excersise dvd was quite intense but kye decided to get his paws on it and drive it round the kitchen floor so I assumed it wouldnt work and gave up...lol But I WILL DO IT THIS TIME!!!

Thanksssss


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: daniandbaby
i have the biggest loser dvd. its good. hard work though! different sections you can do.
a few pages before this i posted a breathing exercise that tones your deepest tummy muscle that exercise doesnt tone- i hope that helps?!
if you want to post pics then feel free :thumbup: would be great to see the progress :)
if you dont feel comfortable posting pics though thats fine- dont think im quite up to that :blush:

rachydaz- well done so far today!!
i had 3 bits of bacon for breakfast
for lunch i had lots of salad, half a pepper, some ham and coleslaw
trying to drink plenty water but believe it or not the salad actually filled me up!! :haha:
i am also taking vitamins so that my body is still getting what it needs as obviously i've cut out a lot of essential food groups
i also have the cold! totally sucks :(


----------



## jennifer89

scottishgal89 said:


> jennifer89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls! :)
> 
> Can i join please!
> 
> Start weight: 198lb
> current weight: 189.4lb
> Goal weight: 105lb (93lb too loose)
> weight lost so far: 8.6lb
> 
> Thankyouuuu xxx
> 
> course you can!! :)
> 
> your doing well so far!
> are you on a certain diet or programme or anything?Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i've been dieting 3 weeks so far. nothing outlined, just aiming for 1200 cals a day, i'm plotting my eatings in myfitnesspal, which tells you how much fat etc. your eating.

just really cutting portion sizes and eating healthier versions of what i was eating before. e.g Weight watchers Pizza! (even though they are TINY!)

not had any bad temptations yet, think i want this really bad!

OH btw, my goal is so low because i'm only 5 foot 1 ! and thats my healthiest weight :) 

:flower: xxx


----------



## pinkbow

daniandbaby - have u thought about yoga?...classes or even just dvds etc

i did yoga clases for about 6years and its great for toning and u dont feel the horrible shatterd feeling after...more relaxed?...

can u tell i used to be a fitness freak? :wacko: lol!!

well done today aswell scottishgal :thumbup: totallys suck having the cold though first day of the diet eh?!


----------



## daniandbaby

I think the thing with me is I dont eat properlly I NEVER have breakfast, Unless u include latte and a cigarette lol I sometimes have lunch what evers left oevr from last nights dinner , sometiems I have nothing If I am out might get a kfc the biggest deal they offer ...oops sometimes I dont eat till dinner and then I have a super portion. I try and have breakfast I just have NO appetite and I dont drink water whatso ever, which I am definatly going to do now gonna throw all the juice out lol

Will look into the dvd I need one I can fit in to home life I do have the time but sometimes its hard with LO trying to climb up ur legs when ur kicking about lol 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## daniandbaby

rachydaz said:


> daniandbaby - have u thought about yoga?...classes or even just dvds etc
> 
> i did yoga clases for about 6years and its great for toning and u dont feel the horrible shatterd feeling after...more relaxed?...
> 
> can u tell i used to be a fitness freak? :wacko: lol!!
> 
> well done today aswell scottishgal :thumbup: totallys suck having the cold though first day of the diet eh?!

No I never even thought about it I would never have thought it helps with toning I thought it was more of a meditation thing lol something all the celebs did. I am willing to give nething a go right now I am going to do my next set of sit ups and skipping, Im feeling guilty

O and did I mention I ate a whole big bar of dairy fruit and nut today lol tutt tutt


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby i would recommend cutting out juice for water- my friend did that and lost 2 STONE alone!!!

its best to eat little and often rather than one big meal but i know how hard it is.
im forcing myself to eat 3meals a day from today and no more than 6hours between each one.
im on the atkins diet which is an extreme diet.
decided im going to take measurements of bust, waist, things, bum and arms later.
anyone else want to do this to?
i know sometimes i wont maybe lose weight in a week but then if i've lost inches that will help me keep motivated.
just an idea :winkwink:

rachydaz- i know there isnt a worse time to get a cold! they make you wanna eat loads and sit and do nothing and feel sorry for yourself :rofl:

but i am gonna stick to this diet!!!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## scottishgal89

also rachydaz- did u try that breathing exercise?

how'd you get on? could you feel it?


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> also rachydaz- did u try that breathing exercise?
> 
> how'd you get on? could you feel it?

I tried it dont know if I did it completly right as I justt did it spare fo the momment when I was doing my set of sit ups, Will have a read back to see how to do it correctly and yes I felt it in my core


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> also rachydaz- did u try that breathing exercise?
> 
> how'd you get on? could you feel it?
> 
> I tried it dont know if I did it completly right as I justt did it spare fo the momment when I was doing my set of sit ups, Will have a read back to see how to do it correctly and yes I felt it in my coreClick to expand...


:thumbup:

i'm away off her just now girlies- will be back later :hugs:


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> daniandbaby i would recommend cutting out juice for water- my friend did that and lost 2 STONE alone!!!
> 
> its best to eat little and often rather than one big meal but i know how hard it is.
> im forcing myself to eat 3meals a day from today and no more than 6hours between each one.
> im on the atkins diet which is an extreme diet.
> decided im going to take measurements of bust, waist, things, bum and arms later.
> anyone else want to do this to?
> i know sometimes i wont maybe lose weight in a week but then if i've lost inches that will help me keep motivated.
> just an idea :winkwink:
> 
> rachydaz- i know there isnt a worse time to get a cold! they make you wanna eat loads and sit and do nothing and feel sorry for yourself :rofl:
> 
> but i am gonna stick to this diet!!!!!!!!! :grr:

yeah I know I just filled up the evian bottle going to leave it in the front room so I drink, Allready drank half lol What is the recommended amount of water to drink in a day? 2 litres. I will take measurments also with measuring the bust do u measure under neath the breasts or across them If u know what I mean? Will also upload some before pics!!!


----------



## pinkbow

YES!! tried this morning just to see and OMG u can def feel that working...didnt do many will start properly once im rid of this cold!

thanks for that btw :)

totally agree with the eating little lots ... it really does work!!...hard going but try also chew ur food well as easier and faster to break down so less fat goes into ur body too!


----------



## pinkbow

daniandbaby said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> daniandbaby i would recommend cutting out juice for water- my friend did that and lost 2 STONE alone!!!
> 
> its best to eat little and often rather than one big meal but i know how hard it is.
> im forcing myself to eat 3meals a day from today and no more than 6hours between each one.
> im on the atkins diet which is an extreme diet.
> decided im going to take measurements of bust, waist, things, bum and arms later.
> anyone else want to do this to?
> i know sometimes i wont maybe lose weight in a week but then if i've lost inches that will help me keep motivated.
> just an idea :winkwink:
> 
> rachydaz- i know there isnt a worse time to get a cold! they make you wanna eat loads and sit and do nothing and feel sorry for yourself :rofl:
> 
> but i am gonna stick to this diet!!!!!!!!! :grr:
> 
> yeah I know I just filled up the evian bottle going to leave it in the front room so I drink, Allready drank half lol What is the recommended amount of water to drink in a day? 2 litres. I will take measurments also with measuring the bust do u measure under neath the breasts or across them If u know what I mean? Will also upload some before pics!!!Click to expand...


im sure its about 2litres...or was that during pregnancy :wacko: lol...the more the better anyways. have u tried doing what i said earlier with the water drink a bit everytime u feel hungry or bored etc...i have managed to drink loads without realising.

im not sure how to do measurements...i need to get a tape measure another thing on my list :haha:


----------



## daniandbaby

This is my before pics!!!


----------



## daniandbaby

rachydaz said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> daniandbaby i would recommend cutting out juice for water- my friend did that and lost 2 STONE alone!!!
> 
> its best to eat little and often rather than one big meal but i know how hard it is.
> im forcing myself to eat 3meals a day from today and no more than 6hours between each one.
> im on the atkins diet which is an extreme diet.
> decided im going to take measurements of bust, waist, things, bum and arms later.
> anyone else want to do this to?
> i know sometimes i wont maybe lose weight in a week but then if i've lost inches that will help me keep motivated.
> just an idea :winkwink:
> 
> rachydaz- i know there isnt a worse time to get a cold! they make you wanna eat loads and sit and do nothing and feel sorry for yourself :rofl:
> 
> but i am gonna stick to this diet!!!!!!!!! :grr:
> 
> yeah I know I just filled up the evian bottle going to leave it in the front room so I drink, Allready drank half lol What is the recommended amount of water to drink in a day? 2 litres. I will take measurments also with measuring the bust do u measure under neath the breasts or across them If u know what I mean? Will also upload some before pics!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im sure its about 2litres...or was that during pregnancy :wacko: lol...the more the better anyways. have u tried doing what i said earlier with the water drink a bit everytime u feel hungry or bored etc...i have managed to drink loads without realising.
> 
> im not sure how to do measurements...i need to get a tape measure another thing on my list :haha:Click to expand...

yea I have drank half a bottle of 1.5 litre just sitting here lol I have a tape measurer will have to dig it out soon!!!


----------



## scottishgal89

your daily water intake should be between 1.5-2l
i will measure around my bust not under.

under another spoiler on the first page i will put our measurements and we can do them weekly and see the improvement there too :)

i really am away this time :dohh:
be back later :flower: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dani - i was like that when i was younger couldn't eat brekki, pigged out at dinner but then i did 1hr on threadmill so all balanced out. 

If you don't already id suggest getting up around 7am( very hard if not morning person i know, properly took me 3yrs to get into waking up earlier) by time 9:30am comes am usually hungry after doing bit house work for session on the bike. Then id start dinner at 11:45am have it ate by 12:45pm even if its just a sandwich. 

Big problem ive had is my fluid intake all together never been a huge drinker (apart from cider lol!) after good research on how much we need water today iv started drinking alot. Im meant be drinking at least 2L on slim fast diet anyways. I have cut out all fizzy drinks that's helped in weight iv lost already.

btw dani, look fab how you are!


----------



## daniandbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> dani - i was like that when i was younger couldn't eat brekki, pigged out at dinner but then i did 1hr on threadmill so all balanced out.
> 
> If you don't already id suggest getting up around 7am( very hard if not morning person i know, properly took me 3yrs to get into waking up earlier) by time 9:30am comes am usually hungry after doing bit house work for session on the bike. Then id start dinner at 11:45am have it ate by 12:45pm even if its just a sandwich.
> 
> Big problem ive had is my fluid intake all together never been a huge drinker (apart from cider lol!) after good research on how much we need water today iv started drinking alot. Im meant be drinking at least 2L on slim fast diet anyways. I have cut out all fizzy drinks that's helped in weight iv lost already.
> 
> btw dani, look fab how you are!

Hi... I am just going to force my self to eat breakfast , when I was pregnant I ate breakfast every day for my baby and in time I got used to it, But when I had kye I went back to my old habbits.. I would rather force my self to eat brekkie than get up at 7am lol

I am quite good at taking fluids its just what I choose to ddrink, juice etc but I am going to drink plenty of water I have drank 1.5L of water so far today and damn has my bladder noticed!!!

Thanks for the compliment but I am over weight for my height I dont know my exact height but its between 5ft3 and 5ft5, I will do a full weight in thingy majig and height check at one of those boots things tommorow, Coz I could have sworn I was 13 stone But my scales seem to be telling me 12?????? I need to tone up and most of all just feel confident within my self and body!!!1

Thanks

Hows ur slim fast diet going? How much are u looking to loose???


----------



## scottishgal89

whats everyone having for dinner?


----------



## jennifer89

My Measurements Are On My Journal If You Want To Add Them :)

Page 1, Post 2 :) xxx

(i'm in a lazy mood!)


----------



## scottishgal89

lol ok thanks :thumbup:
will get them from there


----------



## scottishgal89

oh god i feel like i need crisps
im tryin so hard but im just so hungry...arg!!!!


----------



## pinkbow

me n mason just had cottage pie i made and fruit cocktail for pudding :) im stuffed lol

DRINK WOMAN lol....noooo crisps...u can do it lol....*said in her strict voice* :haha:


----------



## daniandbaby

I dont think im hungry , Think im bored i was so tempted to buy chinesse but never had enuff money in my purse and im not that hungry to walk to the bank lol lookws like its pasta for me :)


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> me n mason just had cottage pie i made and fruit cocktail for pudding :) im stuffed lol
> 
> DRINK WOMAN lol....noooo crisps...u can do it lol....*said in her strict voice* :haha:

thanks babe :hugs:

i have refrained so far.
im drinking some sparkling sugar free flavoured water.
not sure if im allowed it but it says it only has a trace of carbs?!
im gonna make dinner at 7.
a kind of fajita mix but without the wrap and with some other veggies.
need to go get some sugar free jelly tomorrow and some whipped cream so i can have something sweetish for after.

im just so so hungry!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## pinkbow

ooo pasta sounds yummy!!...altho does a chines :haha:

i HATE feeling hungry but it will pass hun, ur just used to heavier foods in ur bell :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

i know. my mum said the 2nd and 3rd days are the worst.
going light headed and stuff.
dreading it!!!
things are gonna get way worse before they get better.

i'd kill for some cottage pie and fruit cocktail after...can u bring me some?! :)


----------



## pinkbow

eeeek....well just think by the end of the week ull be in the swing of things and hopefully feeling better :)

Ill send ya some now hun, theres leftovers :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

haha, dont think it would taste as good after being sent threw the post! 

i hope to lose quite a lot in this first week but we shall see!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

daniandbaby said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> dani - i was like that when i was younger couldn't eat brekki, pigged out at dinner but then i did 1hr on threadmill so all balanced out.
> 
> If you don't already id suggest getting up around 7am( very hard if not morning person i know, properly took me 3yrs to get into waking up earlier) by time 9:30am comes am usually hungry after doing bit house work for session on the bike. Then id start dinner at 11:45am have it ate by 12:45pm even if its just a sandwich.
> 
> Big problem ive had is my fluid intake all together never been a huge drinker (apart from cider lol!) after good research on how much we need water today iv started drinking alot. Im meant be drinking at least 2L on slim fast diet anyways. I have cut out all fizzy drinks that's helped in weight iv lost already.
> 
> btw dani, look fab how you are!
> 
> Hi... I am just going to force my self to eat breakfast , when I was pregnant I ate breakfast every day for my baby and in time I got used to it, But when I had kye I went back to my old habbits.. I would rather force my self to eat brekkie than get up at 7am lol
> 
> I am quite good at taking fluids its just what I choose to ddrink, juice etc but I am going to drink plenty of water I have drank 1.5L of water so far today and damn has my bladder noticed!!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment but I am over weight for my height I dont know my exact height but its between 5ft3 and 5ft5, I will do a full weight in thingy majig and height check at one of those boots things tommorow, Coz I could have sworn I was 13 stone But my scales seem to be telling me 12?????? I need to tone up and most of all just feel confident within my self and body!!!1
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hows ur slim fast diet going? How much are u looking to loose???Click to expand...

Haha dont blame you with getting up at 7am lol
Oh yeah its like being preg again with the loo trips, first day in like years iv drank so much fluids. 

Ohh thats how i need to feel again. 

Its actually going fine.. Im surprized i thought id be like ' food food food ' but im not which is brill, first goal is 5st, then 7st depending on how i feel. like you alot of toning needed for the over hang, lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Here my starting pic's & pictures from 24.4.10 ( last pic, baggy top!)
Going start my own weightloss thread add some skin pics in my stomach going down :) 

I had cheese sandwich for tea, done me :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 101.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









Picture 100.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









Picture 172.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









Picture 173.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx and Daniandbaby

you two look fab!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkbow

^^ Ditto there!...u both look great!...im not brave enough to post piccies i dont think lol


----------



## scottishgal89

oh well girlies- just had my dinner

1x healthy eating chix breast, half a pepper and mushrooms all fried in oil
Mange tout and babycorn steamed.
then mixed together with jamican jerk spice. dont think i coulda eaten it plain

i have yogurts in the fridge but not meant to eat dairy. its an activia fruit pot
any opinions? do you think i could eat it?


----------



## pinkbow

dinner sounds lush!...hmmm if ur not meant to eat dairy i wouldnt...dont wanna half stick to it...but up to u hun!...do u have anythin else for pudding?


----------



## ready4onemore

mummy_em said:


> hi all well what a blinking night had 2 of my children up being sick all night and they are still going bless them all that with a new baby and a hubby who does not feel great but its a great way to loose weight running around after them and not really eating out of the fear that i will be sick (i hate it so much) lol xx

I hope your family gets to feeling better. I hope you don't get sick either.


----------



## ready4onemore

jennifer89 said:


> Hi Girls! :)
> 
> Can i join please!
> 
> Start weight: 198lb
> current weight: 189.4lb
> Goal weight: 105lb (93lb too loose)
> weight lost so far: 8.6lb
> 
> Thankyouuuu xxx

Welcome Jennifer, the more the merrier.


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> oh well girlies- just had my dinner
> 
> 1x healthy eating chix breast, half a pepper and mushrooms all fried in oil
> Mange tout and babycorn steamed.
> then mixed together with jamican jerk spice. dont think i coulda eaten it plain
> 
> i have yogurts in the fridge but not meant to eat dairy. its an activia fruit pot
> any opinions? do you think i could eat it?

I have jerk everything, jerk chicken, jerk pork etc ...Is it fattening? I should ask my partner actually he is jamaican lol He told me rice is fattning and we eat that nearly every day???? 

Is there nto a alternative thing u could have instead of the yog if you are not supposed to have it?? I am a real sweet tooth..yaikes!!


----------



## daniandbaby

rachydaz said:


> me n mason just had cottage pie i made and fruit cocktail for pudding :) im stuffed lol
> 
> DRINK WOMAN lol....noooo crisps...u can do it lol....*said in her strict voice* :haha:

cottage pie MmMmMmMMmMmm Don't my mouth is watering!!!! It is so easy to make aswell I havn't had it in years..Do u make it with veg or beans?


----------



## scottishgal89

nope didnt have anything.
decided to have the yogurt. dont wanna waste food. 
will have one a day until theyre done.
hopefully should still have a good weightloss
its only a little yogurt and im not eating anythin else wrong.
still feel hungry :( think its more maybe my head thinking i need food rather than actually needin it. make sense?


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> oh well girlies- just had my dinner
> 
> 1x healthy eating chix breast, half a pepper and mushrooms all fried in oil
> Mange tout and babycorn steamed.
> then mixed together with jamican jerk spice. dont think i coulda eaten it plain
> 
> i have yogurts in the fridge but not meant to eat dairy. its an activia fruit pot
> any opinions? do you think i could eat it?
> 
> I have jerk everything, jerk chicken, jerk pork etc ...Is it fattening? I should ask my partner actually he is jamaican lol He told me rice is fattning and we eat that nearly every day????
> 
> Is there nto a alternative thing u could have instead of the yog if you are not supposed to have it?? I am a real sweet tooth..yaikes!!Click to expand...

can have sugar free jelly with whipped cream
get some tomorrow
im regrettin eatin the yogurt now from whats been said on here :( damn!


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> oh well girlies- just had my dinner
> 
> 1x healthy eating chix breast, half a pepper and mushrooms all fried in oil
> Mange tout and babycorn steamed.
> then mixed together with jamican jerk spice. dont think i coulda eaten it plain
> 
> i have yogurts in the fridge but not meant to eat dairy. its an activia fruit pot
> any opinions? do you think i could eat it?
> 
> I have jerk everything, jerk chicken, jerk pork etc ...Is it fattening? I should ask my partner actually he is jamaican lol He told me rice is fattning and we eat that nearly every day????
> 
> Is there nto a alternative thing u could have instead of the yog if you are not supposed to have it?? I am a real sweet tooth..yaikes!!Click to expand...
> 
> can have sugar free jelly with whipped cream
> get some tomorrow
> im regrettin eatin the yogurt now from whats been said on here :( damn!Click to expand...

Aww dont be too tough on ur self!!! Keep up the good work hunni:happydance:


----------



## Glitterfairy

Can i set up camp here? I need a kick in the right direction!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

am having mee another bottle water.
i can see me actually putting on for weigh in day with all this water till it comes off.


----------



## pinkbow

daniandbaby said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> me n mason just had cottage pie i made and fruit cocktail for pudding :) im stuffed lol
> 
> DRINK WOMAN lol....noooo crisps...u can do it lol....*said in her strict voice* :haha:
> 
> cottage pie MmMmMmMMmMmm Don't my mouth is watering!!!! It is so easy to make aswell I havn't had it in years..Do u make it with veg or beans?Click to expand...

Either or depends how im feeling lol...tonight it was vegies yum!!


----------



## pinkbow

scottishgal dont be hard on urself silly moo!

uve done soo well today and plus u need something sweet to keep u going, and maybe its good to step into it gradually so u dont feel so crappy :hugs:


----------



## daniandbaby

Glitterfairy said:


> Can i set up camp here? I need a kick in the right direction!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

has any one donee any excersise today~???


----------



## pinkbow

Glitterfairy said:


> Can i set up camp here? I need a kick in the right direction!!!

:hi: 

what kind of diet or exercise are you doing, or thinking of starting!

we are all here for supprt so join right in


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> has any one donee any excersise today~???

nope...:blush:

i'll go do some sit ups now though


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> scottishgal dont be hard on urself silly moo!
> 
> uve done soo well today and plus u need something sweet to keep u going, and maybe its good to step into it gradually so u dont feel so crappy :hugs:

dont call me a silly moo :cry:






:rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

Glitterfairy said:


> Can i set up camp here? I need a kick in the right direction!!!

:hi:
welcome to the group.

are you on a certain diet or plan?

if you let me know your start weight, current and goal i will add you on the main page :thumbup:

some of us are also going to take measurements if you want to do that too :)


----------



## pinkbow

scottishgal89 said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> scottishgal dont be hard on urself silly moo!
> 
> uve done soo well today and plus u need something sweet to keep u going, and maybe its good to step into it gradually so u dont feel so crappy :hugs:
> 
> dont call me a silly moo :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:.... soowee!!


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> am having mee another bottle water.
> i can see me actually putting on for weigh in day with all this water till it comes off.

:rofl:

dont worry it wont stay in there!


----------



## daniandbaby

I just done my last set of crunches, Going to have a nice hot bath now and watch a movie and hope kye does not wake up, he is feeling a bit worse for wear today bless him xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh can I come and play with you girls??!!:hi:

I am currently 14st 4oz down from 15 stone.

My overall target is 10.5st by my wedding in September but have set myself a mini target of 12st by July!!

I am on my 1st Day today of the Cambride diet!


----------



## daniandbaby

dizzyspells said:


> Oh can I come and play with you girls??!!:hi:
> 
> I am currently 14st 4oz down from 15 stone.
> 
> My overall target is 10.5st by my wedding in September but have set myself a mini target of 12st by July!!
> 
> I am on my 1st Day today of the Cambride diet!

Hi love!!

Your doing fab!!!!

Whats the cambride diet?? I have never heard of it!

x


----------



## dizzyspells

It varies as to what stage you do but I am doing the 1st stage which is basically shakes,soups etc on a very low calorie diet then you can work up from there!I have tried every other diet going and had no sucess!!Its going to be hard but hopefully worth it!xx


----------



## pinkbow

dizzyspells said:


> Oh can I come and play with you girls??!!:hi:
> 
> I am currently 14st 4oz down from 15 stone.
> 
> My overall target is 10.5st by my wedding in September but have set myself a mini target of 12st by July!!
> 
> I am on my 1st Day today of the Cambride diet!

:hi:

wow doing fab already i see, yay!!

and im jealous id LOVE to do the cambridge diet...are u doing the full no food 1?


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> Oh can I come and play with you girls??!!:hi:
> 
> I am currently 14st 4oz down from 15 stone.
> 
> My overall target is 10.5st by my wedding in September but have set myself a mini target of 12st by July!!
> 
> I am on my 1st Day today of the Cambride diet!

hi :hi:
welcome to the group.
i started my diet today too- im doing the atkins.
what is the cambride diet? how'd you get on your first day?


----------



## dizzyspells

Yes hun I am!!1st day today and not been as bad as I thought,have just kept filled up on water and I actually do not feel to hungry.Just keep thinking of the end results!PMA!

I have dont the 810kal step with the meal before thats how I lost the extra but went astray over Easter.So decided to be brave and go full steam ahead!


----------



## scottishgal89

have you tried the atkins diet?


----------



## dizzyspells

scottishgal89 said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Oh can I come and play with you girls??!!:hi:
> 
> I am currently 14st 4oz down from 15 stone.
> 
> My overall target is 10.5st by my wedding in September but have set myself a mini target of 12st by July!!
> 
> I am on my 1st Day today of the Cambride diet!
> 
> hi :hi:
> welcome to the group.
> i started my diet today too- im doing the atkins.
> what is the cambride diet? how'd you get on your first day?Click to expand...


I did Atkins after I had my daughter for 6 weeks and it really worked for me then!

https://www.cambridgeweightplan.com/

Explains on here better than I can!!lol

1st day gone better than expected thanks hun,water is the key!:flower:


----------



## scottishgal89

sorry i just realised you'd already answered my question :dohh: sorry!


----------



## scottishgal89

well done for the 10 pounds lost already!!

how much did u manage to lose on atkins?
i've really struggled this first day
miss my carbs!! :cry:


----------



## dizzyspells

lol its ok its late(ish).I am going to bed soon as I feel shattered!Lack of carbs but all good!!xx


----------



## scottishgal89

i need to go eat cheese! im too hungry, gonna pass out :rofl:


----------



## Glitterfairy

scottishgal89 said:


> Glitterfairy said:
> 
> 
> Can i set up camp here? I need a kick in the right direction!!!
> 
> :hi:
> welcome to the group.
> 
> are you on a certain diet or plan?
> 
> if you let me know your start weight, current and goal i will add you on the main page :thumbup:
> 
> some of us are also going to take measurements if you want to do that too :)Click to expand...

I'm 5ft 9 and weigh 11st 6lbs.My target is 11stone :)
Just healthier eating and exercise really.Cheers


----------



## scottishgal89

Glitterfairy said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitterfairy said:
> 
> 
> Can i set up camp here? I need a kick in the right direction!!!
> 
> :hi:
> welcome to the group.
> 
> are you on a certain diet or plan?
> 
> if you let me know your start weight, current and goal i will add you on the main page :thumbup:
> 
> some of us are also going to take measurements if you want to do that too :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5ft 9 and weigh 11st 6lbs.My target is 11stone :)
> Just healthier eating and exercise really.CheersClick to expand...


thanks :thumbup:
will add you in now.

first weigh in is next monday :)

what exercise are you doing?


----------



## Glitterfairy

Wii Fit Plus
Workout Dvds and Twistboard.


----------



## scottishgal89

ooo whats twistboard?
i have the biggest loser dvd, what one are you using?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Evening all (well evening here)! Sorry I've been MIA :laugh2: seems like the day got away from me :) things here went well.


----------



## Glitterfairy

scottishgal89 said:


> ooo whats twistboard?
> i have the biggest loser dvd, what one are you using?

This is a Twistboard https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0706933/Trail/searchtext>TWISTBOARD.htm

And i have 2 Rosemary Conley Dvds and My Fitness trainer for the Wii aswell :)


----------



## daniandbaby

Glitterfairy said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> ooo whats twistboard?
> i have the biggest loser dvd, what one are you using?
> 
> This is a Twistboard https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0706933/Trail/searchtext>TWISTBOARD.htm
> 
> And i have 2 Rosemary Conley Dvds and My Fitness trainer for the Wii aswell :)Click to expand...


I read the reviews sounds great, I might get one tommorow much prefer standing there twisting to skipping lol Has it help u loose/tone up?


----------



## pinkbow

Vickie said:


> :hi: Evening all (well evening here)! Sorry I've been MIA :laugh2: seems like the day got away from me :) things here went well.

hey! 

been a busy day for you?


----------



## scottishgal89

Vickie said:


> :hi: Evening all (well evening here)! Sorry I've been MIA :laugh2: seems like the day got away from me :) things here went well.

hey :hi:

im still up :)

howd u do today?
im so hungry :(


----------



## scottishgal89

aww i know what that twistboard is- sorry i was being daft.

i thought you meant a game or somethin :rofl:

im really tired tonight so if i talk crap im sorry :blush: finishing making bottles then im off to bed :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

scottishgal89 said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Evening all (well evening here)! Sorry I've been MIA :laugh2: seems like the day got away from me :) things here went well.
> 
> hey :hi:
> 
> im still up :)
> 
> howd u do today?
> im so hungry :(Click to expand...

I did good :)

I don't know how you can cut out your carbs :blush: I think I'd die :rofl:

breakfast was silver dollar panckes
for lunch a tortilla pizza (tortilla, 1/4 cup pizza sauce, 2 ounces of part skim mozzarella)
snack cheese and crackers and popcorn
dinner canneloni and bok choy 

:D

I still have some points left for a snack in a bit


----------



## pinkbow

ooooooo tortilla pizza sounds yummy!!...never heard of it before....must try it now :haha:


----------



## Vickie

it's something I made up actually :rofl: it's good though, like a thin crust pizza :) sometimes I add a bit of mushroom or ham to it

I've also done portabello mushroom caps with pizza sauce and cheese :thumbup:


----------



## pinkbow

definately gonna try it...yay i looove learning new food combos lol

ive made pizza style muffins before, like the savory bread kind.

i toast the muffin base then add the sauce and cheese and anything else i fancy...YUM!


----------



## Vickie

that sounds pretty good too!


----------



## mummy_em

hi ladies well sorry no been on first thankyou for all you well wishes for the children they are still being sick my poor daughter has not been able to keep any thing down for just over 36 hours now not even water.
well yesterday i ate a grand total of 6 pices of toast and a banana really healthy i dont think so lol xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Tried those new breakfast biscuits today...not sure i like them.


----------



## daniandbaby

I was going to try them, might still give them a go.

Well today I have had a coffee made with skimmed milk and a yog (one of kyes so it was tiny) Just done a hours clean , gonna do a set of crunches, then get me and kye washed and dressed and WALK to the childrens centre (20 minute walk) and see what there new time table has to offer and walk back. Will do some more crunches and have a skip later.

Keep up the good work ladies!!!

O and I have a conffesion I had chinnesse last night :( Was starving


----------



## MummyToAmberx

morning!
how is everyone?
im allow mid morning snack but i aint hungry, undecided whether too or not. 
i didn't get any exercise in yesterday as myyoungest wanted me, she's teething. Im off out to hospital with oldest then asda later just general housework that's all il get in today. 
i poped on scales this morning see how things were going, iv not put on so that's a good start lol.


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> I was going to try them, might still give them a go.
> 
> Well today I have had a coffee made with skimmed milk and a yog (one of kyes so it was tiny) Just done a hours clean , gonna do a set of crunches, then get me and kye washed and dressed and WALK to the childrens centre (20 minute walk) and see what there new time table has to offer and walk back. Will do some more crunches and have a skip later.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!
> 
> O and I have a conffesion I had chinnesse last night :( Was starving

you deserve a treat!
you'll burn it off today with that plan anyways! :)


----------



## scottishgal89

yay!! well done mummytoamberx

im gonna try and not weigh myself till next monday.
i would get obsessed with it and more wanna go on my clothes and how i feel.
i havent had food yet today. bad me!
away to make some bacon.
did u have your snack?
im so hungry :(
was watchin this morning and they were making chix with salsa. wanted it so much!!! :rofl: 
made my mouth water now :blush:


----------



## scottishgal89

3 rashers of bacon, a slice of cheese and HUGE glass of water later and i think its fair to say im still absolutely STARVING!!!
im supposed to be eating fatty stuff but do you think that means i need to eat the fat on the bacon? cause i really could never bring myself to eat that :sick:
this is hard!!
i want a kfc or mcds or somethin thats pure stodge!!! my tummys empty!


----------



## scottishgal89

Vickie said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Evening all (well evening here)! Sorry I've been MIA :laugh2: seems like the day got away from me :) things here went well.
> 
> hey :hi:
> 
> im still up :)
> 
> howd u do today?
> im so hungry :(Click to expand...
> 
> I did good :)
> 
> I don't know how you can cut out your carbs :blush: I think I'd die :rofl:
> 
> breakfast was silver dollar panckes
> for lunch a tortilla pizza (tortilla, 1/4 cup pizza sauce, 2 ounces of part skim mozzarella)
> snack cheese and crackers and popcorn
> dinner canneloni and bok choy
> 
> :D
> 
> I still have some points left for a snack in a bitClick to expand...


aww that sounds sooooooooooooooooo good!!!!!!!!!!!
but im not allowed :nope:
im starting to struggle already and its only been a day and a half :dohh:
need to try and do some exercise today. i felt crap yesterday, just got a headache today, partly from being annoyed too


----------



## pinkbow

well i feel pretty crappy today, still got the cold n my bellys a bit dodgy aswel...:cry:

so all ive had is a bit toast and a few grapes so far...sooo bad with BF too eeek!!

did a clean of the house as it was a tip! lol and im not knackered...clearly shouldnt have done that :haha:

everyones doing really well so far...im def loving this thread :thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

well I had one weetabix for lunch and a dash of milk, Going to cook sheperds pie tonight rachydaz made me crave it lol I bought some weight watchers yogurts too for when I have a sweet craving they r only 48 calories. I am so looking forward to dinner...yum yum

My tummy is aching from my sit ups:thumbup: Must be working my muscles yayyy. Going to have a cuppa, with sweetner and do another set then get dinner on.

I keep looking in the mirror expecting to see some super sexy slim figure looking back...not as such...Really wish I could just eat low fat products and be LOW FAT lol


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> 3 rashers of bacon, a slice of cheese and HUGE glass of water later and i think its fair to say im still absolutely STARVING!!!
> im supposed to be eating fatty stuff but do you think that means i need to eat the fat on the bacon? cause i really could never bring myself to eat that :sick:
> this is hard!!
> i want a kfc or mcds or somethin thats pure stodge!!! my tummys empty!

3 rashers of bacon??? What kind of diet is that lol I could do with soem bacon , egg chips mm


----------



## dizzyspells

Scottishgal89 I used to live on Ommlettes when I did Atkins yum yum!

Everyone is doing great today :happydance:!even me!!:rofl:!!!

OH is having Chilli for his tea tonight so thats going to be hard to watch him eat so think I will run a bath and chill for half an hour while he eats!We went for a walk today for about an hour so thats my excersice for the day!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottish gal - i only checked make sure am doing right with this diet, won't be checking in 2nd week. I think you'l fine after day 3,4 or 5 you won't feel hungry. My first day on slim fast the night time i was ill, all of a sudden, massive headache, couldn't look at tv & room were spinning i actually found today alot people had that on first fewdays with such a huge change. I had 1 slice go ahead bar, then second after shake at dinner. I can say not thought about food afte that. Which is brilliant. Am having cauilflower with bit cheese rice noodles & peppers for tea. I carried amber up & down 3 fligts of stairs & wizzed around asda my exercise for today.


----------



## pinkbow

dizzyspells can i ask, ive wanted to do the cambridge diet but thought i couldnt due to Breastfeeding but my friend just told me i can?..

can you? lol...and is it realllly bad if did? :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dani - love WW yoghurts. Only get them when on offer thoug.


----------



## dizzyspells

rachydaz said:


> dizzyspells can i ask, ive wanted to do the cambridge diet but thought i couldnt due to Breastfeeding but my friend just told me i can?..
> 
> can you? lol...and is it realllly bad if did? :blush:

Ermm not sure hun,but there are different steps to it where you eat meals aswell so maybe you can on that?When I got asked my medical questions one of them was have you breastfed in the last 3 mths but my answer was no so didnt go into details.Maybe have a look on there website or if you look for a local consultant on the web you could call or email them and they will advise.

Website is.

https://www.cambridgeweightplan.com/

:flower:


----------



## pinkbow

Had a look on the site and went to customer faqs and it say no :sad2: 

was only wondering as im only feeding morning and night now as LO is on 3meals a day etc...oh well thanks for the link :)


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> 3 rashers of bacon, a slice of cheese and HUGE glass of water later and i think its fair to say im still absolutely STARVING!!!
> im supposed to be eating fatty stuff but do you think that means i need to eat the fat on the bacon? cause i really could never bring myself to eat that :sick:
> this is hard!!
> i want a kfc or mcds or somethin thats pure stodge!!! my tummys empty!
> 
> 3 rashers of bacon??? What kind of diet is that lol I could do with soem bacon , egg chips mmClick to expand...

a no carbs diet :rofl:

cant have the chips im afraid!! :nope:


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh no!!!

Maybe its because its low carb even when your on the higher plans its still ltd.Might still be worth asking though direct if your only feeding twice a day?think most of the details seem to focus on the sole source.xx


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi:
i've been out to asda and was surrounded by crisps, chocolate and donuts! coulda cried.
mean while i wandered round picking carrots etc, what is wrong with me?
feel so down, got a headache and just want proper food!!!!
have changed my meals to being later. had breakfast around 12.30 so am away to have lunch just now. yesterday i ate dinner at 5 or something and by 9 i was desperate for food. but tonight will have dinner at 9.
everyone else is doing well :thumbup:
would LOVE some chilli!!!!
been fantasising about pizza hut all day too :dohh: thats gonna be my treat in a few weeks depending on how much i've lost- i better lose plenty!! 
im gonna try and do plenty sit ups tonight and maybe even exercise dvd cause the tv's crap.
just feel so tired and a bit fed up. its hard doing everythin myself and the place is a tip :(
sorry :blush: just feelin sorry for myself


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> Scottishgal89 I used to live on Ommlettes when I did Atkins yum yum!
> 
> Everyone is doing great today :happydance:!even me!!:rofl:!!!
> 
> OH is having Chilli for his tea tonight so thats going to be hard to watch him eat so think I will run a bath and chill for half an hour while he eats!We went for a walk today for about an hour so thats my excersice for the day!

i bought eggs today to make omlette for bfast tomorrow.
im not sure how to make one and have a bad habit of setting things on fire- simple or not :rofl:
not a big fan of eggs but its like all i can eat!
do u have any other advice on things i could snack on?
im away to make a sugar free jelly just now and have some whipping cream.
how much cheese am i allowed rounghly?
did u stick to the diet completely?
im trying really hard but have yogurts to use up. do u think they're ok to have one a day?
any advice is much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## pinkbow

dizzyspells said:


> Oh no!!!
> 
> Maybe its because its low carb even when your on the higher plans its still ltd.Might still be worth asking though direct if your only feeding twice a day?think most of the details seem to focus on the sole source.xx

yeah i noticed it was mainly based on the sole 1...

hmm i think ill email a consultant then to make sure. I know the least amount of calories when exclusively bf is 1000 calories..:shrug:

scottishgal...have some :hugs: ur doing really well ur only on the second day and ur mum said it would be hard..just think by end of the week u wont feel hungry as ull be used to it!..and think of monday when uve lost weight!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachydaz said:


> dizzyspells can i ask, ive wanted to do the cambridge diet but thought i couldnt due to Breastfeeding but my friend just told me i can?..
> 
> can you? lol...and is it realllly bad if did? :blush:

no you can't if BF. What i was told by 1 of the people.
just seen you found out. Lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottish gal- have headache cuz of the huge change just ride it out with loadas water.

i heard on diet shows shouldn't eat after 7pm if ya hungry drink load water.

my 2nd day of upping mine it sorts it out.


----------



## pinkbow

yeah i heard you shouldnt eat past 7pm mainly due to not digesting or burning its off after uve eaten by going to bed etc...i guess it depends what you do after and when you go to bed aslo :wacko:


----------



## scottishgal89

i'll just have a big meal just now then girls and make sure i get my 3 meals in tomorrow.
just made lunch/dinner
some plain chix, salad, peppers
some peppers and carrots to dip in houmous
coleslaw.

jellys in the fridge- anyone any clue how long it takes to set roughly?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachy - for me after 7 is CHILL time lol girls abed, feet up soaps on.

i thought jelly took few hours but guess depends how much there is.

god!! My tea was yummy. Am stuffed :)


----------



## daniandbaby

I aam stuffed after my sheperds pie although I had quite a big portion , I didn't eat it all just ahd a bannana, going to sort through my clothes and throw the shabby ones away and look for a cardigan I want to wear tommorow but cant seem to find it as haven't worn it since last summer. Should pass a hour with out thinking of food, then shameless and bed. Will fit in another set of crunches before bed time tho, will have to do about 1,000 to counteract my shep pie lol


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All! Sorry I just can't seem to keep caught up! Hope you all did good today :hugs:

on the not eating after 7 I was actually told differently. According to WW it's fine to eat a snack in the evenings (and I generally do), as long as it's within my points for the day. I generally have a snack at about 8:30 in the evening my time :D

for me today:

silverdollar pancakes 
leftover canneloni
cheese and crackers (snack)
fajitas 

and I'll probably have a skinny cow ice cream later on :D


----------



## scottishgal89

Vickie said:


> :hi: All! Sorry I just can't seem to keep caught up! Hope you all did good today :hugs:
> 
> on the not eating after 7 I was actually told differently. According to WW it's fine to eat a snack in the evenings (and I generally do), as long as it's within my points for the day. I generally have a snack at about 8:30 in the evening my time :D
> 
> for me today:
> 
> silverdollar pancakes
> leftover canneloni
> cheese and crackers (snack)
> fajitas
> 
> and I'll probably have a skinny cow ice cream later on :D

hi :hi:
you've done well again. you love your pancakes eh?! sounds amazing...with jam and cream....mmmmm
i have such a crackin headache.
been wantin to snack all day, ended up having two yogurts. really bad of me! i need to try and stop eating them now.
wish my jelly would hurry up and set :(


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I had some leftover dough in the fridge to make them this morning. And I use this sugar free syrup that we have here so it's 0 points for the syrup and only 3 for the pancakes which is really good :thumbup:

:hugs: Hope your headache gets better. Could it be from the lack of carbs causing it? :(


----------



## pinkbow

Now i want pancakes :rofl:

i managed to do 100 sit-ups earlier and also some press ups :) as feeling a bit better go me!!!


----------



## scottishgal89

think its lack of carbs and stress.
had a few issues today with nurses lying and found a conversation with fob which really upset me. would kill for some chocolate now but think i feel too sick to eat :cry:


----------



## pinkbow

scottishgal89 said:


> think its lack of carbs and stress.
> had a few issues today with nurses lying and found a conversation with fob which really upset me. would kill for some chocolate now but think i feel too sick to eat :cry:

:shock: nurses lying!!! 

:hugs: huni hope ur ok i think u deserve a treat if u feel like 1


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> think its lack of carbs and stress.
> had a few issues today with nurses lying and found a conversation with fob which really upset me. would kill for some chocolate now but think i feel too sick to eat :cry:
> 
> :shock: nurses lying!!!
> 
> :hugs: huni hope ur ok i think u deserve a treat if u feel like 1Click to expand...

thanks hun, im whipping cream, will have some jelly
no goodies in the house :(


----------



## daniandbaby

I AM STARVINGGGGG!!!

Hows everyone else doing tonight?


----------



## pinkbow

Feeling quite peckish myself...have a bar of galaxy my OH bought me staring at me :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I'm okay so far but it's only 7:18 here :rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

i've cracked open the wine :shhh:


:headspin:


:drunk:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

vickie - jealous of the pancakes, mine come in very fatty form, lol.

i were asleep at half 10 lol


----------



## scottishgal89

hows everyone today?
what u had for bfast?
anyone up to much today?


----------



## pinkbow

:hi:

im feeling better today so ive done my tai bo exercise dvd yay! bloody sweating :haha:

and i had shreddies and a smoothie for brunch :lol:


----------



## scottishgal89

mmmm a smoothie!! i would love one of them
its got so bad i DREAMT about pizza hut last night :rofl:
im gonna go a walk this afternoon. need to get cracking with the sit ups too but i have been doing the core muscle breathing exercise when i remember :dohh: think i might do the biggest loser exercise dvd later too.
i feel hungry but good if that makes sense?
annoyed i cant find my measuring tape cause i feel like i've lost some weight around my waist already!! i did take some before pics, will post them at some point.
i feel better today too rachydaz :happydance: just cant stop sneezin but i'll live :thumbup:
off to attempt to make an omlette :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

glad feeling better rachy.

im doing nothing today i managed to get 21min on bike this morning, hoping to get at least another 20min something this afternoon.


----------



## scottishgal89

hmmmm....can anyone explain an idiot proof way to make an omlette please?

mine ended up more like scrambled egg :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i haven't a clue how you make them lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh, scottis gal - do you know how many carbs in chicken fillet/breast?


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> oh, scottis gal - do you know how many carbs in chicken fillet/breast?

i have nooo idea. i'll go check though

how come?

and as for the omlette- i obviously have no idea either! :shrug: 
:rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

ive found this scottishgal... https://www.ehow.com/how_13824_make-basic-omelet.html

might help lol!!

i LOVE smoothies and are quite filling i use frozen probiotic yoghurt and fruit with some juice...nom nom


----------



## scottishgal89

my healthy living chix breasts have 0 carbs and 0 sugar. just plenty fat and protein so i can eat as much as i like :happydance:


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> ive found this scottishgal... https://www.ehow.com/how_13824_make-basic-omelet.html
> 
> might help lol!!
> 
> i LOVE smoothies and are quite filling i use frozen probiotic yoghurt and fruit with some juice...nom nom

thanks :blush:
that was really helpful!!
i think my frying pan is too big as well so one i had no idea what i was doing and two there was holes everywhere cause it didnt fill the pan :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks. I was just curious as nothing about anything on chicken i got yesterday unless its inside behind the sticker, chicken for tea though :)


----------



## pinkbow

:haha: too funny!...u can get special pans im sure for things likt omlettes n things.

im just preparing our dinner for tonight, we're having a spicy chicken stir fry with pita mmm!!! im starving already!!


----------



## scottishgal89

mmm stir fry with pitta bread sounds fab!!

im not sure what to have yet. tempted to maybe try and make a burger but might see what goes out of date first. dunno what i fancy really.

still didnt get out a walk today, hv was here for over a hour and then a friend popped by who i've not seen in ages.
really need to get that dvd done tonight! just so tired all the time


----------



## MummyToAmberx

think stir fry for me tomorrow night.
i had chicken, cauliflower,peas/carrots/sweatcorn 3 tablespoons of mash. Am stuffed.


----------



## pinkbow

It was lush, and im sooo full!!! mason even enjoyed his portion(non spicy)

tried more of them core 1s scottishgal, i cant believe how much u feel it working!!!

whats everyone up to this evening?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

same as last night rachy, get girls asleep, feet upTV time :) you?


----------



## pinkbow

once mason is asleep (7.30) going to try and get another 20min workout dvd done and then bath and CHILL....feel shatterd today now! think i might be overdoing it lol oops!

does anyone know a website that tell you calrories in everything, just i want to make sure im getting the right amount in with BF and i dont wanna read all my packets etc :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

i just had two homemade little turkey burgers.
some mange tout and babycorn
carrot sticks
chilli sauce

all ok but then i had..... a YOGURT!!!! so bad- it has 36g of carbs in it! im only allowed 20 A DAY! :blush:
had two slices of cheese to polish it off too

made some jelly for tomorrow.
lo is about to have last bottle, shes not had her usual nap so bathed and into bed and then i'll do some exercise, make bottles all ready for hospital tomorrow


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachy - am sure if just google it. I think 1 of slim fast site though.

scottish gal - turkey burger sounds lovely.

ohh my first weigh in tomorrow, exciting.


----------



## scottishgal89

i feel down about weigh in on monday cause i've been bad :(


----------



## pinkbow

oooooo good luck hun for weigh in!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottish gal - think uve done great!

rachy - thank yooou :)


----------



## scottishgal89

i keep eatin yogurts though

bad Bad BAD :(


----------



## pinkbow

a few yoghurts arent all bad hun!...especially as you have only just started!...dont beat yourself up :hugs: your doing fab!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

better than a whole easter egg!


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks...suppose i shouldnt i just find it hard, one yogurt is almost double my daily limit :(

i just ordered a speed shaper for me and my mum, anyone got one?


----------



## pinkbow

ive never heard of one hun, what is it? lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

na, what is it?


----------



## scottishgal89

www.speed-shaper.co.uk

have a wee look if you've got a min, what do u think?


----------



## dizzyspells

Everyones teas sounded yummy!!!!!

Good Luck with your weigh in Mummytoamber!!

That Speed Shaper looks interesting,you will have to let us know how you get on with it,great price too!

Day 3 done for me and feel fine,lagged behind with water this afternoon and def felt it but been good tonight so feel fine!xx


----------



## scottishgal89

i'm on the wine again :blush: bad again

i need my bum kicked

just going to bed just now though cause got lo at hospital tomorrow.

night girlies :sleep:
xx


----------



## pinkbow

looks interesting...ull need to let me know if it works lol!!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with weigh in tomorrow!

I had an interesting day here :rofl: Slept until 11 (been sick so hubby took pity on me and watched the kid) so I totally missed breakfast. Did get a few snacks in so I'm closer to my target points than I thought I would be :rofl:

hope everyone else is doing okay? :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

heya! Well ive weighed in results are: 4lb gonee! Woohoo :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Wooooo Well Done hun!!x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank youuu :)


----------



## pinkbow

Yay well done hun, fab loss!!...:yipee:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachy - thank you!!
everyone else weigh in monday?


----------



## pinkbow

yeah doing it on monday hun...eeeeek im nervous haha


----------



## Vickie

I weigh in on Saturday because those are generally my "cheat" days if I have one during the week. It's when we're out and about etc. :lol: gives me more days to recover :rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: vickie how are you today?

whats everyones meals like today?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i used be like that vicki but weren't working out good still so thougt sod it start thursday be good all weekend for a change, this be 2nd weekend with doing the dirty lol!


----------



## Vickie

rachydaz said:


> :hi: vickie how are you today?
> 
> whats everyones meals like today?

Doing good thanks! :hugs: You?

hmm not planned out all our meals yet. I had french toast for breakfast, leftover canneloni will be lunch and we're having steak for dinner but I'm not sure what we'll have with it yet!



MummyToAmberx said:


> i used be like that vicki but weren't working out good still so thougt sod it start thursday be good all weekend for a change, this be 2nd weekend with doing the dirty lol!

I've had to scale back massively on my cheat days :cry: :rofl: it's started to affect my WI if I go to overboard on Saturday


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my shakes seem to be getting nicer. May try another flavour.
thinking stir fry for tea i need make & have my tea bit earlier as going over to great grandads as bday no doubt have lil buffet i don't want eat any of that, so il props need snack when i get in.

what's your meals been today?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what do you eat as a cheat? Im away theme park on 8th may theb OH taking me for food so my day off but way am thinking now i still feel like il stick pretty close to what am doing.


----------



## Vickie

ohhhhhhhhh :lol: it depends, sometimes if we're out I'll have food at restaurants. A couple of weeks ago we went to Mexican restaurant and I had queso and chips that totally put me over my points. Sometimes we order in Pizza Hut, that's another bad one :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ohh for me its dominos.
do you know if pizza hut salmon pasta for high in cals? I love that.


----------



## Vickie

I don't think we have that here! We generally get a pasta bake and boneless chicken wings which are breaded and not healthy! :lol:


----------



## scottishgal89

well done mummy to amber!!!!! 4lbs is fab!

sorry ive not been around much, just back from hospital now.

i just had lunch- ham chix salad, 1/2 a pepper, some carrot and hummous, coleslaw and 2slices of cheese

i missed bfast though :blush:

i need to lose weight like, lo's doc will be back next time im there and we have a bit of a 'thing' :winkwink:.....:rofl: well i think we do anyways

whats everyone up to today?


----------



## scottishgal89

oh and pizza hut is my weak spot!!!

stuffed crust.......yum!!!!


----------



## Vickie

same old here :lol: cranky toddler and all that. have swim lessons with the kid in a few hours and need to walk to the store so will get some exercise in today :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you scottishgal ( what's ya name ? U

i wish i was brave enough to go swimming.

its proper pouring down here, iv just been rearranging things around in house today so bit of exercise.


----------



## Vickie

you know I didn't think I would be but none of the moms care about looking at you, they're busy with their own kids :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh that's alright i wana take amber to water park but be on sat so be loads people there.


----------



## dizzyspells

Ok girls keep me in line!!!!!!!!

I am so close to stuffing my face with pasta that they are all eating!!!!!!Stuggling today!!!:hissy:

Helppppppp!!!:hissy:

Sorry!!:blush:


----------



## scottishgal89

stay strong!!!
think of the weightloss and the way you'll look and feel after.
i was at breaking point earlier and nearly came home from hospital via mcds but i managed not to.
go have a healthy snack, something that will fill you up and a big glass of water
i promise you'll feel full!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes think of loss! You can do it!
drink plenty of water does the trick.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

My legs are so sore from doing the stairs at lunch yesterday. I didn't feel anything until I woke up this morning. But I am still going to get my walk in today at lunch.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

just had my tea, glad only 1 off ive had to eat early.
now to consume 3 glasses of water :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

just had my tea, glad only 1 off ive had to eat early.
now to consume 3 glasses of water :)


----------



## scottishgal89

ready4onemore said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My legs are so sore from doing the stairs at lunch yesterday. I didn't feel anything until I woke up this morning. But I am still going to get my walk in today at lunch.

thats a good thing though!! even though it doesnt feel like it just now :thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> just had my tea, glad only 1 off ive had to eat early.
> now to consume 3 glasses of water :)

whatcha have for dinner?
i should have mine just now but trying to hold off a bit cause i'll end up too hungry later.
think i might have salmon. be the first time i've ever eaten fish.
just with some veggies
trying not to eat much and all the right things.
got some jelly for after and some whipped cream.
i need to crack down on myself before monday.
really need to exercise, i honestly dunno where the hours in the day go!
i will do exercise dvd when lo is in bed and some sets of sit ups just now while shes napping


----------



## dizzyspells

Water Drunk,Soup drunk and OH is running me a hot bubbly bath and sorting kids out while I relax!Bless him!x


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> Water Drunk,Soup drunk and OH is running me a hot bubbly bath and sorting kids out while I relax!Bless him!x

WOOOHOOOO

well done!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dizzyspells

I honestly thought I was going to cave!!!Good job I came on here!!x


----------



## scottishgal89

we're all in it together.
do you have a photo of yourself how you'd like to look?
something that could motivate you and help you keep going on tough days?
i've got one and it helps. also having a crush on lo's doc and wanting to look fab for him coming back his holiday :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

scottishgal89 said:


> we're all in it together.
> do you have a photo of yourself how you'd like to look?
> something that could motivate you and help you keep going on tough days?
> i've got one and it helps. also having a crush on lo's doc and wanting to look fab for him coming back his holiday :blush:
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had chicken with bit bbq sauce, peppers, oinions, carrots & noodles.

thankfully i managed 30min on bike been moving stuff around so sweated plenty lol


----------



## Vickie

Good job on not caving!!


----------



## daniandbaby

I am not looking forward to weigh in, I weighed my self at the docs today and it said 75 kilos which is 11.8 stone, My scales are crap at home so I am going to go to the boots machine to find out what my real weight is, I am 5ft2 aswell lol I thought I was 5ft 5 loool Haven't been to bad today skipped breakfast yesterday and today, had a munch of shep pie for lunch, had pork chop, new potatoes and salad for dinner, skipped breakfast today, had a chocolate bar, 2 scotch eggs :( and dinner which was fish, mash and beans, should have had veg But hey atleast I gave kye veg and beans....lol need to drink water. have had no excersise unlesss u include sexy time lol Felt like I had been doing sit ups after..Does that count?lol


----------



## daniandbaby

I said haven't been to bad today I just read back on what I have ate and gosh I am a PIG


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dani - lmao at the last bit. Well if worked up a sweat id say it counts.


----------



## daniandbaby

Well I'm going to weight my self properllly tommorow and let u know the damage lol Gonna go do some sit ups now and down a 2l bottle of evian and get in the bath


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you got energy at this time? Am in bed lol. I wer up at 6am like.
anyone got any ideas what eat with a quiche apart from salad?


----------



## daniandbaby

chips...lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha, i actually said that to OH.
beans? Lol


----------



## daniandbaby

yeah beans is a good idea.. goes well


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> I am not looking forward to weigh in, I weighed my self at the docs today and it said 75 kilos which is 11.8 stone, My scales are crap at home so I am going to go to the boots machine to find out what my real weight is, I am 5ft2 aswell lol I thought I was 5ft 5 loool Haven't been to bad today skipped breakfast yesterday and today, had a munch of shep pie for lunch, had pork chop, new potatoes and salad for dinner, skipped breakfast today, had a chocolate bar, 2 scotch eggs :( and dinner which was fish, mash and beans, should have had veg But hey atleast I gave kye veg and beans....lol need to drink water. have had no excersise unlesss u include sexy time lol Felt like I had been doing sit ups after..Does that count?lol

haha yes it does count!!
its the best from of exercise- the only exercise that works every muscle- depending on what you do obviously :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya :) can i join.. im 15 stone 12 and wanna lose 5 stone 12 pounds x x


----------



## scottishgal89

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya :) can i join.. im 15 stone 12 and wanna lose 5 stone 12 pounds x x

course :) i'll add you into first page.
first weigh in is on monday :thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya :) can i join.. im 15 stone 12 and wanna lose 5 stone 12 pounds x x

welcome aboard!!!!

Are u on any kind of diet? Excersise?


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to weigh in, I weighed my self at the docs today and it said 75 kilos which is 11.8 stone, My scales are crap at home so I am going to go to the boots machine to find out what my real weight is, I am 5ft2 aswell lol I thought I was 5ft 5 loool Haven't been to bad today skipped breakfast yesterday and today, had a munch of shep pie for lunch, had pork chop, new potatoes and salad for dinner, skipped breakfast today, had a chocolate bar, 2 scotch eggs :( and dinner which was fish, mash and beans, should have had veg But hey atleast I gave kye veg and beans....lol need to drink water. have had no excersise unlesss u include sexy time lol Felt like I had been doing sit ups after..Does that count?lol
> 
> haha yes it does count!!
> its the best from of exercise- the only exercise that works every muscle- depending on what you do obviously :rofl:Click to expand...

well I wasn't playing dead :rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya :) can i join.. im 15 stone 12 and wanna lose 5 stone 12 pounds x x

:hi: 

what kinda diet plan you on hun? 

yay for another on board hehe

well ive been bad :nope: had a chinese...dammit...went to visit my parents and they where alllll having one so just couldnt resist lol oopsie


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz- you deserve a treat babe- dont beat yourself up!! your doing great :hugs:

i had salmon, mange tout and babycorn followed by some jelly and cream again

first time id had fish and it was pretty good- even though it totally freeked me out to start with cause it had scales!!!!!! :sick: lol

daniandbaby- :haha: i didnt mean you were playing dead- more meant different muscles are used in different positions...

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Hannah!

Hope everyone is doing well tonight? 

We just finished up dinner here :) I got lots of exercise in today which I'm happy about :thumbup: we walked to the store than of course swim class and to and from the bus stop for that :lol:

I definitely think sexy time counts :winkwink:


----------



## daniandbaby

If sexy time counts then y am I not a size 6 by now?:cloud9:


----------



## daniandbaby

rachydaz said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :) can i join.. im 15 stone 12 and wanna lose 5 stone 12 pounds x x
> 
> :hi:
> 
> what kinda diet plan you on hun?
> 
> yay for another on board hehe
> 
> well ive been bad :nope: had a chinese...dammit...went to visit my parents and they where alllll having one so just couldnt resist lol oopsieClick to expand...

Everything that is bad for u is so bleedin nice, I love chineese I want one now..dammit


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> If sexy time counts then y am I not a size 6 by now?:cloud9:

:rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

i know...i wish they wherent so tastey!!!

thanks for the hugs hehe. i actually feel quite sick and too full :grr:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm doing weight watchers :) I'm on day 3 x x


----------



## Vickie

I'm on WW too! Really like the program so far! :thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

how much is weight watchers?


----------



## Vickie

I'm doing it online (and of course in Canada so I'm sure that affects it :rofl:) but it's 21 a month for me I believe.....


----------



## scottishgal89

hmm...cant afford that in a month, was just curious :)

i've done good on diet today- the only rule i broke was im meant to eat 3meals but missed bfast tryin to get the lo out to hospital in time :blush:


----------



## Vickie

it was hubby's birthday gift to me :blush: (I did tell him I wanted to do it so not like he was trying to insinuate something or anything :rofl:)


----------



## scottishgal89

Haha. Class birthday present!! I'm off to bed. So tired. Talk to you all tomorrow! Night x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Welcome Hannah! :)

My last chinese were mothers day so going well with that. It was all eat buffet, only had 2 plate servings & fair few choco bits for desert only put on 1/2lb so couldn't complain with that.

i looking online last night seen book im going get on sat if its in stock called, calorie & carbs fat bible 2010.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im naughty and dont pay LOL i used to do it and know how it works - am i going to get a slapped wrist? :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i was looking at WW then i thought id try slim fast first.
i was going do online but thought not much point till get netbook.

i popped on scales this morning, am a cheat! Lol anyways id consumed about 200 extra cals yesteday. I wernt sure if id done enough exercise but all was good. :)


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Hannah I know someone who has all the materials so she didn't sign up either, it's not cheating :)


----------



## daniandbaby

I weighed my self on proper scales today and I am infact 12 stone 2 lb :(:( I am bk at square 1 going to not weigh my self this week, will weight next monday...boo hooo


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what did u think u were? :)


----------



## cooney

scottishgal89 said:


> hmm...cant afford that in a month, was just curious :)

All the weight watchers information and point calculators and EVERYTHING is online for free. I don't have the money to spend either so I do it myself at home. If you can do it without the meetings or online forum then it should be fine. I get tons of support on BnB.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tea was amazing! Quiche with lettuces & tuna with bit salad cream :)
done 25mins on bike.

how has peoples days gone?


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: hi everyone
how are u all today?
what have you had to eat?
its been raining and sunny here. went a huge walk for over an hour and i swear i am actually dying! i feel sick cause i pushed myself too far. :( im still gonna do some sit ups tonight and feel like ive done proper workout.
also- this might be tmi but thought id share anyway. i tested my urine earlier :blush: and i've got +++keytones!!! woohoooo :happydance: means i am burning fat and the diet is working.
i have a measuring tape now so will take measurements tonight too.
just had my usual salad, ham, chix, coleslaw, carrot sticks and hummous for lunch
just drinking loads and loads of water to keep me going.
:)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: good day here so far I had cereal for breakfast (not my favorite but it's easy), leftover canneloni for lunch (very glad that's gone now :rofl:) and a snack of cheese and crackers. We're having turkey burgers and oven fries for dinner tonight


----------



## scottishgal89

im having home made turkey burgers too.
gutted i cant have chips with mine though :(


----------



## pinkbow

:hi:

for dinner i had homemade meatballs with spagetti and garlic bread...YUMM sooo full now though lol

ive managed loads of water today, seemed really thirsy :wacko:

and got in a workout dvd this morning to soo YAY i was determined to work off that chinese.


----------



## Vickie

well done on the workout dvd!


----------



## daniandbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> what did u think u were? :)

I thought I was 12 stone


----------



## daniandbaby

Well I skipped breakfast had bacon and egg sandwich about 3 lol just had dinner about a hour ago which was cottage pie with beans , done no excersise going to do some sit ups later and had a sip of watter


----------



## scottishgal89

well done rachydaz on exercise dvd :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyspells

Day 5 for me and after my horrid day yesterday I feel fab today!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> Day 5 for me and after my horrid day yesterday I feel fab today!!!!!!:happydance:

im so pleased for you!! :happydance:

i've not had a really bad day, dont know how but i think its cause i wasnt eating properly before.

im just so chuffed im defo burning fat. was worried after my yogurts. hadnt even thought to test and check :dohh: but its motivated me more now :)


----------



## pinkbow

dizzyspells said:


> Day 5 for me and after my horrid day yesterday I feel fab today!!!!!!:happydance:

Yaaay! thats great to hear!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

your all doing fab!!


----------



## dizzyspells

scottishgal89 said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 for me and after my horrid day yesterday I feel fab today!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> im so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> i've not had a really bad day, dont know how but i think its cause i wasnt eating properly before.
> 
> im just so chuffed im defo burning fat. was worried after my yogurts. hadnt even thought to test and check :dohh: but its motivated me more now :)Click to expand...

I tested this mroning and I am also def burning fat!:happydance:Hence why I feel better today I think,I have energy again and no headache!!x


----------



## scottishgal89

you are too mummytoamber!!!


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 for me and after my horrid day yesterday I feel fab today!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> im so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> i've not had a really bad day, dont know how but i think its cause i wasnt eating properly before.
> 
> im just so chuffed im defo burning fat. was worried after my yogurts. hadnt even thought to test and check :dohh: but its motivated me more now :)Click to expand...
> 
> I tested this mroning and I am also def burning fat!:happydance:Hence why I feel better today I think,I have energy again and no headache!!xClick to expand...

:rofl:
glad im not the only one checkin


----------



## scottishgal89

night night girlies :sleep:
im tryin to have an early night cause lo got me up at 10 to 4 this mornin :(

just had my dinner- 2x turkey burgers and mange tout, babycorn and mushrooms.
getting a bit fed up really. theres not much variety :nope:

anyone else looking forward to monday? i wanna know now!!!!
took my measurements tonight, totally depressed me :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I didnt know could test ya waters find out info like that. 

morning, how is all ? :)


----------



## scottishgal89

i feel soooo ill today.
think its hitting me now. feel all lightheaded and really really sick.
was up in the middle of the night with a sore tummy and feelin sick too
:(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you feel better.

Doing good here :) lost more than I expected this week so I'm happy :rofl: just trying to decide what we're going to do today


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi girls.

I have decided I am going to do the tony ferigison diet , Has any one heard of it? With boots? They give u lifetime support , unlimited use of scales and 24 hour 1 - 1 support also teach u to eat healthy. U start by replacing 2 meals with soups and shake, eat 6 times a day, set u goals untill u reach desired weightlose then u go into a freedom diet where they help u eat the foods u like with out the weight creeping back on, also provide u wiyh fgibre and multi vitiamins for the shakes and soup part of the diary. I dont know if any oen has done it , I have read alot of good success stories online, Just dont want to bne spending alot of money on it for it not to work or for the weight to come back on when I cant really afford it as it is lol helpppppppppppppppppppppp I wanna get my skinny on!!!!

How is everyone else doing????


----------



## scottishgal89

ooo that sounds good!
how much is that a month?
i've never heard of it

i have been bad today :blush:
in my defence i really do not feel well at all?!
had omlette and yogurt for brunch
just scoffed 2 bags of crisps

have been a walk though- does that even it out?
:(


----------



## Vickie

I've not heard of that program either, maybe you can create a thread in this section? More people might see it?

today's my cheat day and I'm going all out :lol:


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> ooo that sounds good!
> how much is that a month?
> i've never heard of it
> 
> i have been bad today :blush:
> in my defence i really do not feel well at all?!
> had omlette and yogurt for brunch
> just scoffed 2 bags of crisps
> 
> have been a walk though- does that even it out?
> :(

Well they have a forum for it and have seen some pretty good reviews, Itsno carbs. It costs 58 pounds one off payment which u get 2 weeks worth of soups, bars and shakes, plus urmulti vitamins, fibre and some other vitamins which is 2 months supply, usually costs about 6 pound. I will probally be spending just under 30 pound a week on the food. Lots of people have managed to keep the weight off. I think this is a bit pricy , I have my sons first bday coming up soon, I am moving house soon, On the other hand I spend about 30 pound in the supermarket for food, Only thing is I will still have to buy food for my son lol I dont know what to do, I cant be assed to excersise... I would love to do this diet if the weight stays off!!!!!


----------



## daniandbaby

Vickie said:


> I've not heard of that program either, maybe you can create a thread in this section? More people might see it?
> 
> today's my cheat day and I'm going all out :lol:


Oooo eat ur heart out lol

I might just make a thread see if any one is on it , they have a forum for the diet its self tho!!!


----------



## Vickie

Yeah WW has it's own forum to but this place takes all my free time :rofl:

just ordered pizza hut for lunch :haha: 

I have been pretty good for a couple of weeks so think it might be good to cheat a bit and kick start my metabolism :angelnot: that's my excuse at least


----------



## scottishgal89

im considering having a pizza too.
i dunno whats wrong with me and docs aint open till tue...arg!
nhs24 might be gettin a call :(


----------



## daniandbaby

Vickie said:


> Yeah WW has it's own forum to but this place takes all my free time :rofl:
> 
> just ordered pizza hut for lunch :haha:
> 
> I have been pretty good for a couple of weeks so think it might be good to cheat a bit and kick start my metabolism :angelnot: that's my excuse at least


Yum Yum


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> im considering having a pizza too.
> i dunno whats wrong with me and docs aint open till tue...arg!
> nhs24 might be gettin a call :(

Whats up with u?


----------



## scottishgal89

i dunno :shrug: but i dont even have the energy to clean lo's bottles. sore head, feel sick, really bad pain in my tummy


----------



## MummyToAmberx

vicki - how much you lost? :)

dani - never heard of that, try slim fast.

scottish gal - hope feel better soon!

i haven't had a good day i don't think. Had shake, 2 bottles water, out shopping for 2hr, back for dinner, 1 bottle water shake then out for, 4hrs never had any water as i didn't wana keep going to the loo, forgot to take a snack with me, tea i had quicke, prawns, leetuce with bit sauce. Just feel like aint drank or eat as much as i shoulda done great day out though. dtrying catch up on dranking now.


----------



## dizzyspells

I had 2.5 glassed of wine with some of the girls off the forum this afternoon!!Naughty Naughty!!

I really feel like eating food,I need food!!

I am having "I would rather be fat and happy" day today!!:rofl:


----------



## daniandbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> vicki - how much you lost? :)
> 
> dani - never heard of that, try slim fast.
> 
> scottish gal - hope feel better soon!
> 
> i haven't had a good day i don't think. Had shake, 2 bottles water, out shopping for 2hr, back for dinner, 1 bottle water shake then out for, 4hrs never had any water as i didn't wana keep going to the loo, forgot to take a snack with me, tea i had quicke, prawns, leetuce with bit sauce. Just feel like aint drank or eat as much as i shoulda done great day out though. dtrying catch up on dranking now.

What does the slim fast diet include? Is it effective? What do u have to do?


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> I had 2.5 glassed of wine with some of the girls off the forum this afternoon!!Naughty Naughty!!
> 
> I really feel like eating food,I need food!!
> 
> I am having "I would rather be fat and happy" day today!!:rofl:

im the same today. i just scoffed a pizza hut :blush:


----------



## dizzyspells

I have resisted apart from a couplen of chunks of chicken from the pealla!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

daniandbaby said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> vicki - how much you lost? :)
> 
> dani - never heard of that, try slim fast.
> 
> scottish gal - hope feel better soon!
> 
> i haven't had a good day i don't think. Had shake, 2 bottles water, out shopping for 2hr, back for dinner, 1 bottle water shake then out for, 4hrs never had any water as i didn't wana keep going to the loo, forgot to take a snack with me, tea i had quicke, prawns, leetuce with bit sauce. Just feel like aint drank or eat as much as i shoulda done great day out though. dtrying catch up on dranking now.
> 
> What does the slim fast diet include? Is it effective? What do u have to do?Click to expand...

There tins say. 3-2-1. Which means, 3 healthy snacks at 100 cals (I do have 2 slices of a bar which come to 112 or 144.) 2 shakes, which is many diff flavours, 1 healthy main meal a day upto 600cals on top of this at 'least' 2 litre of water & 30min exercise.

Im really enjoying it, first few days were hard, i found it very hard to drink the shakes as iv never drank so much milk was bit sickly but now i look forward to my shakes, its working for me, 4lb in first week. there is mixed reviews on it, but tbh from time ive been on it so far got give it a chance to settle & work, unlike so reviews, like not working day 4, hard enough.


----------



## Babydance

oh ladies i need your support! :( 

I started my diet on 1300 calories and lost 4lbs in 2 weeks woopee!! well i then forgot the diet and was only having around 500-600 calories per day and i put ON weight im guessing starvation mode!? well now im becoming paranoid and weighing myself about 5 times a day and deary me i worry when its gone up lol
Anyway i was 140lbs to begin got to 136lbs on the 27th of April and im now (just weighed myself) 139lbs ive had 1300cals today so im back on track but i would like a wee quick fix, see if i had my calories but had a liquid diet (as in champagne! hehe only kidding!) as in soups etc would i loose weight faster? DH is home in 2 weeks and i was hoping to be back to 136lbs or even 135lbs i know it sounds silly but 1lb seems SOOOO much when dieting! 
hmph please help ladies! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If there was a quick fix im sure we would all be using it! LOL.

Off research ive done, 500-600cals a day is farrr to low, you wont lose weight successfully & keep it off. You need to consume 1200-1400 of a mixed healthy diet, with at least 30min exercise everyday (hard at times i know)

I consume around 1000-1200 a day, im drinking shakes that have all vits etc in them that i need.

Drink at least 2l of water i day, i started that 5 days ago, big improved on the weight loss front.


----------



## Babydance

MummyToAmberx said:


> If there was a quick fix im sure we would all be using it! LOL.
> 
> Off research ive done, 500-600cals a day is farrr to low, you wont lose weight successfully & keep it off. You need to consume 1200-1400 of a mixed healthy diet, with at least 30min exercise everyday (hard at times i know)
> 
> I consume around 1000-1200 a day, im drinking shakes that have all vits etc in them that i need.
> 
> Drink at least 2l of water i day, i started that 5 days ago, big improved on the weight loss front.

hmm so water may be te quick fix im after, i do 30 mins exercise and 1000 crunches per day xx


----------



## scottishgal89

Babydance said:


> oh ladies i need your support! :(
> 
> I started my diet on 1300 calories and lost 4lbs in 2 weeks woopee!! well i then forgot the diet and was only having around 500-600 calories per day and i put ON weight im guessing starvation mode!? well now im becoming paranoid and weighing myself about 5 times a day and deary me i worry when its gone up lol
> Anyway i was 140lbs to begin got to 136lbs on the 27th of April and im now (just weighed myself) 139lbs ive had 1300cals today so im back on track but i would like a wee quick fix, see if i had my calories but had a liquid diet (as in champagne! hehe only kidding!) as in soups etc would i loose weight faster? DH is home in 2 weeks and i was hoping to be back to 136lbs or even 135lbs i know it sounds silly but 1lb seems SOOOO much when dieting!
> hmph please help ladies! xx

:hi: welcome.
we're all here to help you :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Babydance said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> If there was a quick fix im sure we would all be using it! LOL.
> 
> Off research ive done, 500-600cals a day is farrr to low, you wont lose weight successfully & keep it off. You need to consume 1200-1400 of a mixed healthy diet, with at least 30min exercise everyday (hard at times i know)
> 
> I consume around 1000-1200 a day, im drinking shakes that have all vits etc in them that i need.
> 
> Drink at least 2l of water i day, i started that 5 days ago, big improved on the weight loss front.
> 
> hmm so water may be te quick fix im after, i do 30 mins exercise and 1000 crunches per day xxClick to expand...

A lady on here says ' more you drink the more you strink ' which is a fab qoute.
According to online, water is very vital part of losing good amount of weight.


----------



## Babydance

Thanks hun i'll up my water to 2l tommorrow and see how that goes.. oh i'll be peeing all day!! hehe xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no problem! ohh yeah, side effects of that usually last a week, mine actually starting to die down now. Ive drank 4 glasses & gone once :)


----------



## Babydance

i'll need to stop drinking at about 6pm so im not up all night hehe xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha, aye. first night was bit bad like. 

well done on huge loss already!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome babydance!

I've lost 38.5 total now (started in January) :thumbup:


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: woah what a busy day!!

ive just baked 48 cupcakes and iced them...OMG the temptation...but i did well only had a little taste of the icing...yum! haha

how are we all doing?

scottishgal big :hugs: hunni for feeling so poo, how are you now?

and :hi: babydance, i agree that too low calories = weight gain or just no weight loss, as you said it, starvation mode, definately stick to above 1000 and exercise !!! :)

ive not managed any actual exercise today but have been rushed off my feet so that will do lol


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> :hi: woah what a busy day!!
> 
> ive just baked 48 cupcakes and iced them...OMG the temptation...but i did well only had a little taste of the icing...yum! haha
> 
> how are we all doing?
> 
> scottishgal big :hugs: hunni for feeling so poo, how are you now?
> 
> and :hi: babydance, i agree that too low calories = weight gain or just no weight loss, as you said it, starvation mode, definately stick to above 1000 and exercise !!! :)
> 
> ive not managed any actual exercise today but have been rushed off my feet so that will do lol

:hi:
still got a bit of a headache but i actually feel a bit better after a decent meal and an early night.
well done with the cupcakes! dont think i coulda managed that.

i really dunno what to do now- think i might go back on atkins today and hopefully i'll be ok this time. but if i take a turn again im gonna need to come up with a new plan cause i was so ill i could honestly hardly stand up and i cant afford to be like that when i have lo to look after.

anyone got any suggestions? :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well i felt right funny beginning of slim fastbut all fine now.

am making sunday roast, shall be weigin all my portions out at 100g.
madea cake, hoping il be able to fit it into my 600cals :)


----------



## scottishgal89

that sounds fab!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i was amazing! Could taste it soo much better than when i was eating crap.

i have no real suggestions for you scottish gal. Have you spoke to your mum? Did you say she'd been on it?


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah she just said that not every diet suits everyone and maybe i could up my carbs slightly and still burn the fat?! :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

I do think it could possibly the lack of carbs that made you feel so unwell


----------



## scottishgal89

vickie when you have a minute can you explain to me how weight watchers works? cause you said i can get the things for free online? just so i have a rough idea and i'll go and look at the website just now. thank u :flower:


----------



## scottishgal89

had a look just now but everything says i need to pay?!


----------



## Vickie

was Cooney who said that but it is true if you google you can find most of it

Unfortunately the WW systems do differ between here and the UK so I can only give you a general idea of how it works (you can always ask in my WW support thread, there are several UK members there who might be able to help better)

Basically you do the WW calculator and several things (age, weight, height etc.) and it tells you how many points you are allowed a day. You are supposed to eat all of your points every day (and you will still lose weight) so your body doesn't go into starvation mode. As you lose weight your points will gradually go down. The system is designed for slow and steady weight loss. Granted I lost a lot early on, water weight and all....but am now averaging 1-2 pounds a week (though some week I go as high as 3). 

There are differences in how the points systems work between Canada and the UK though so I would definitely talk to one of the UK girls about it


----------



## Vickie

you should be able to google things like weight watchers points calculator and see what comes up

I know I've found it here, but it wouldn't help you much as the points systems are different


----------



## MummyToAmberx

according to my OH carbs are most important thing body needs.
i lost 31lb without changing the intake of carbs/protein everything 1 week i lost 6lbs. All i did was eat less cals.


----------



## Vickie

^that's WW. It's high fiber/low fat but you definitely still get a balanced diet (carbs/proteins etc.) You have to make choices as to what you spend your points on, say if I'm going to have steak (high in points) for dinner than the rest of the day I adjust accordingly and try to eat low fat things


----------



## dizzyspells

How is everyone getting on today??

Leanne your tea sounded yummy!!

Had a great day today again after my slight lapse yesterday!


----------



## Vickie

doing pretty good here :) only mid-afternoon though


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dizzyspell - what ya name? I dont think ive asked what diet u doing?

Im days been fine & straight forward :)


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi girls,

I have decided I want to do slimming world after researching it, really does seem like the dream diet for me, I want to attend the meetings I have rang my local consultant as I want to find out if I can take kye along, OH works and wont finish in time, Really hope I can!!! Otherwise going to have to beg my dad to take him for ahour after work...Fat chance lol

Hows every one doing? Looking forward to weigh in? Ha not me...


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies hope youre all well!! I uped my water intake today and ive peed allllll day!! Lol xx


----------



## dizzyspells

MummyToAmberx said:


> Dizzyspell - what ya name? I dont think ive asked what diet u doing?
> 
> Im days been fine & straight forward :)

I'm Hannah :hi:

I am doing the Cambride Diet to kickstart things,I have been stuck at 14st following healthy eating plans for months now so have taken the plunge!I find it hard to loose weight but once I loose it can maintain if that makes sense?!x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dani - i hope get something sorted as u sound 100% for it :)

babydance - haha first few days are the worst


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dizzyspells said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Dizzyspell - what ya name? I dont think ive asked what diet u doing?
> 
> Im days been fine & straight forward :)
> 
> I'm Hannah :hi:
> 
> I am doing the Cambride Diet to kickstart things,I have been stuck at 14st following healthy eating plans for months now so have taken the plunge!I find it hard to loose weight but once I loose it can maintain if that makes sense?!xClick to expand...

totally know where your coming from, i stuck around 15st 4lb ish for agessss why i changed my whole diet plan. how long u on it for? or just see how it goes?

mine is 13weeks.


----------



## pinkbow

hey all good here!..was my little brothers birthday party today...and well i caved alittle...the food just looked sooo scrummy lol!!

ive had plenty water though as i noticed i got sooo thirsty today for some reason lol

soo nervous about weigh in tommorrow...yikes lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im looking forward to hearing everyones weigh in's :)


----------



## scottishgal89

everyones doing well.
im just back from a&e with lo. shes not well again :(
dreading weigh in. eaten crap all day and generally feelin crap.
day 1 again tomorrow for me. not sure whether to do atkins or what. anyone got a diet idea that would have a quick effect? i need somethin hard hitting but i dunno that i can live on only 20g of carbs!!
dreading the weigh in now. i had been doing so well till the wkend :cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

if knew 1 that had quick affects i woulda started it already lol took me sinc middle of jan to lose just over 2 st thats been a good 15 or so weeks.
i used to go off track at weekends, so i changed my weigh in to a friday, that didnt help, but since having it on a thursday it works alot better for me. Maybe try a sat morning weigh in?

sorry to hear your LO isnt well, hope shes better soon.


----------



## dizzyspells

MummyToAmberx said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Dizzyspell - what ya name? I dont think ive asked what diet u doing?
> 
> Im days been fine & straight forward :)
> 
> I'm Hannah :hi:
> 
> I am doing the Cambride Diet to kickstart things,I have been stuck at 14st following healthy eating plans for months now so have taken the plunge!I find it hard to loose weight but once I loose it can maintain if that makes sense?!xClick to expand...
> 
> totally know where your coming from, i stuck around 15st 4lb ish for agessss why i changed my whole diet plan. how long u on it for? or just see how it goes?
> 
> mine is 13weeks.Click to expand...

12 weeks max on this step,then I can go onto the next step up.

Have my weigh in and measure on Wednesday so will see what I have managed in 10days!eek!x


----------



## Babydance

My god i stopped drinking at half six cause i was worried ill end up peeing the bed lol! Ive been around 20 times today!! Feel good though! My insides feel clean if that makes sence? lol xx


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> everyones doing well.
> im just back from a&e with lo. shes not well again :(
> dreading weigh in. eaten crap all day and generally feelin crap.
> day 1 again tomorrow for me. not sure whether to do atkins or what. anyone got a diet idea that would have a quick effect? i need somethin hard hitting but i dunno that i can live on only 20g of carbs!!
> dreading the weigh in now. i had been doing so well till the wkend :cry:


aww hope everythings ok with lo

Dont beat ur self up hun, U have alot to cope with. Im sure u will find the perfect diet.. Y not try slimming world? Seems as though u can eat like a horse on tht diet...lol


----------



## Babydance

Just wanted to thank mummy2amber re the water intake. Ive weighed myself tonight and its the lowest night weight ive had so far, clearly my body needed a wash out lol xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Scottishgal sorry to hear LO is not so good :hugs:xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: scottishgal sorry to hear your LO is ill


----------



## scottishgal89

thats for your messages everyone. shes stopped being sick now having thrown up all over the flat and have just finished cleaning.
i feel totally crap and down about my weight today and have eaten loadsa crap and no meals cause im generally havin a rubbish day.
but tomorrow is monday...a new week...new day. will start again then and just go for it. i need to do this. i can do this right?
i have one tiny little favour to ask?
does anyone mind if i dont weigh in tomorrow and do it next week and tell you both?
i know its not the way it works but i feel sad about it :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: tomorrow is a new day and you CAN do this I know you can. Of course you can skip WI this week


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks vickie :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

good luck for tomorrow girlies!!! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

thanks, I'll just be giving my WI from Saturday morning :blush: Stan gets mad at me if I WI every day because I *might* get upset at times :blush: :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottish gal - you do wahtever feels best for you . Like vicki said you can do this :)
babydance - not a problem! Glad to hear its working.


----------



## jennifer89

Weigh In!

181.7LB!!

7.7LB LOSS This Week!

Total Loss 16.3 LB's :) x


----------



## daniandbaby

jennifer89 said:


> Weigh In!
> 
> 181.7LB!!
> 
> 7.7LB LOSS This Week!
> 
> Total Loss 16.3 LB's :) x

Wow wow wow...woooooooop congrats hun, U must be well chuffed!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Amazing loss! Knew you could get few more lbs in there :D


----------



## dizzyspells

You can do it ScottishGal and of course its fine if you skip weigh in :hugs:

Jennifer thats an amazing loss well done!! :happydance:

I weigh in Wednesday but I took my pics last Monday so should I do more today or wait till weigh in day do you think?x


----------



## daniandbaby

I joined slimming world!!! Yay Im soooooooooooooo excitted I rang my local consultaant and she was sooo nice , I only have to pay £9.95 the first week (Half price membership) and I get all the books and stuff, then its £4.95 every week. i am so excited its not even like a diet from how she explained it, its about changing ur eating habits and lifestyle. I am so excited and on the plus side I can take kye along wooo wooo wooo. I start on saturday SOOO I dont know what to do untill then. Eat like a horse or just be sensible I dont want to pile the weight on.. I am going to take my inplant out this week as I am convinced this is part of my weight gain before I had kye I was just at a healthy size and weight , after I had him I lost about 2 stone. When I got my inplant in sep I piled the weight on, I know its my eating habit alongside this aswell!!!

Good luck with weigh in girls, I would pop on the scales but I know I wont have lost lol


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> You can do it ScottishGal and of course its fine if you skip weigh in :hugs:
> 
> Jennifer thats an amazing loss well done!! :happydance:
> 
> I weigh in Wednesday but I took my pics last Monday so should I do more today or wait till weigh in day do you think?x

i think....you should take them on your weigh in day? so you can compare the pics to the weight?


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby well done on slimming world and for being excited about it!!! :thumbup:
when do you get the things to start?


----------



## scottishgal89

jennifer89 said:


> Weigh In!
> 
> 181.7LB!!
> 
> 7.7LB LOSS This Week!
> 
> Total Loss 16.3 LB's :) x

well done!!!! :happydance:


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> daniandbaby well done on slimming world and for being excited about it!!! :thumbup:
> when do you get the things to start?

My first meeting is Saturday so will get the book and generall idea on how and what to eat then Im so excited!!!


Hows u n LO doing today? Rough night?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 2lbs x


----------



## scottishgal89

HannahGraceee said:


> I lost 2lbs x

well done :thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

daniandbaby said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> daniandbaby well done on slimming world and for being excited about it!!! :thumbup:
> when do you get the things to start?
> 
> My first meeting is Saturday so will get the book and generall idea on how and what to eat then Im so excited!!!
> 
> 
> Hows u n LO doing today? Rough night?Click to expand...

aw thats great!

yeah last night was hell. she was up till 4.30 with chronic diahorrea. was trying to get fluids into her cause she hadnt pee'd since bout 6pm. shes still not peeing much on just milk. trying to get a hold of her doctor...ya know what doctor i mean :winkwink: lol


----------



## scottishgal89

i decided to share my weightloss with you all so you can encourage me this week.

i have lost 2lbs

i know its better than putting on weight but im just annoyed cause on friday before my big binge eating weekend i had lost 6lbs

:cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on the loss girls!! Keep up thegood work.


----------



## Vickie

well done Jennifer, Hannah and scottishgal on the losses! :happydance:

1.5 down for me this week which puts me at 211.5 pounds, 38.5 pounds down from my start weight :happydance:

good luck with slimming world dani!


----------



## scottishgal89

well done vickie :thumbup:

is everyone happy with weights on first page? i havent missed anyone out or missed a post of a weight loss or anything?


----------



## pinkbow

great losses girls!!! 

ive lost .... 3lb!!! :happydace: woohoo im so chuffed!


----------



## scottishgal89

oh also...i have come up with a new plan.

i was thinkin that im going to back on atkins starting today but if i take a bad funny turn again im going to add in some carbs eg have some rice with dinner to give me some energy and not be so strict on myself.

im no longer burning keytones but want to have lost 7lbs by a week today!

exercise dvd going to be done today and the money has come off my account for that speed shaper so im hoping it will arrive soon too

:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Brill stuff rachy!! well done.

Scottish gal, u put down what people have lost over lass week, like 2lb gone, but havent put that on mine.


----------



## scottishgal89

rachydaz said:


> great losses girls!!!
> 
> ive lost .... 3lb!!! :happydance: woohoo im so chuffed!

well done babe :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> Brill stuff rachy!! well done.
> 
> Scottish gal, u put down what people have lost over lass week, like 2lb gone, but havent put that on mine.

sorry i just kind of decided that today when i was popping them on so theres a note there of how much gone that week. will update you now :)


----------



## pinkbow

thankies! :) everyone has done soo well this week....keep it coming girls hehe


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thankies :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done on all the losses everyone they are fab!!!:happydance:

Cannot wait until Wednesday now for my weigh in!x


----------



## scottishgal89

ive had a twirl today....just as a treat before i started :blush:

and then 4rashers of bacon...

:( and so it begins AGAIN!!

im looking forward to finding out your loss too dizzy


----------



## Vickie

well done rachy!


----------



## pinkbow

Vickie said:


> well done rachy!

YAY thanks!!


----------



## Miss_d

can i join please?


----------



## daniandbaby

Well done rach

Miss_d- the more the merrier

Girls I cant wait to start my slimmign world feel like I am in limbo right now dont know what to do with my self, Just want to get started and start shifting some lbs grrrr

Hope everyone is good tonight!!!


----------



## Babydance

i dont know if i qualify for weightloss this week so i'll miss this week and report to yous next week lol
I was on 1300cals per day diet then dropped it really really low and put on 3lbs (obviously starved myself) but ive lost the 3 lbs again so technically im the same this week xxx


----------



## Miss_d

when is it you all weigh in? ive seen all different days lol, i just started today so was hoping to get weighed again every monday x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I weigh in thurs.
Weigh in day for here is monday :)


----------



## scottishgal89

welcome miss d :hi:

if you post your current weight and goal and i'll add you on front page :thumbup:

are you on a certain diet or plan?


----------



## scottishgal89

hows everyone else doing today?

i had 4rashers of bacon for brunch

2 chix breasts, onion, peppers, mushrooms mixed with jam jerk for dinner followed by jelly and whipped cream.

stuck to the diet today.

not done any exercise today. rather emotional and tired after last night and been trying to tidy and get things organised.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: MissD 


I weigh in on Saturday but give my weight here on Monday since that's the WI day :thumbup:

doing good here today!

Pancakes for breakfast (yep I like them :rofl:)
pork sandwich (leftover smoked pork from dinner last night) with some bbq sauce and 2% cheddar cheese
Thai Basil chicken stir fry for dinner :)


----------



## Miss_d

scottishgal89 said:


> welcome miss d :hi:
> 
> if you post your current weight and goal and i'll add you on front page :thumbup:
> 
> are you on a certain diet or plan?

thanks, my current weight is 17st 10.5lbs:blush::blush: my goal is 2 be 10stone in a years time, working out that i loose 2lbs a week! No i am just just cutting out all the rubbish and reducing portion sizes and eating more fruit & veg! Today is my first day and ive done well, i went out for a walk and managed to do just under 5 miles just taking it slowly, only reason i walked for so long as it was a lovely night, wish me luck cos i will need all the luck i can get x


----------



## scottishgal89

5miles isnt starting it off easy- thats a trek!! :rofl:

sounds like a good plan. wish i could do that but i cave in to easily. i will add you in now :)
weigh in is a week today which works out well as you started diet today :)


----------



## scottishgal89

sounds good vickie...wonder if i could make pancakes with no flour.....hmmmm

gonna investigate

you make me want them cause theyre mentioned a lot :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:blush: I'll stop mentioning them :rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

lol.

im off to bed. night all :sleep: x


----------



## pinkbow

hey, i just noticed scottishgal, uve put me as current 9st4 lol.....i wish i was :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi & welcome Miss_d :hi:

Weigh in tommorow I cannot wait!!!:yipee:

My jeans def feel a little looser!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Great stuff to hear hannah!! What size u in if dont mind me asking:)


----------



## Miss_d

Thanks everyone for the welcome :) x


----------



## dizzyspells

MummyToAmberx said:


> Great stuff to hear hannah!! What size u in if dont mind me asking:)

I am in 16 at the moment hun!I was naughty though and bought 2 pairs of 14 jeans the other day,they are too small (cant get them further than my bum:blush:)but they are my goal!!


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Great stuff to hear hannah!! What size u in if dont mind me asking:)
> 
> I am in 16 at the moment hun!I was naughty though and bought 2 pairs of 14 jeans the other day,they are too small (cant get them further than my bum:blush:)but they are my goal!!Click to expand...

thats a good idea.
i only wear joggers or my maternity jeans the now.
makes me feel like crap but hopefully i will fit into my size 10 and 12 jeans again soon :)

even though i only lost two pounds this week i feel like ive changed shape slightly again. eg. do you know that mingin bit under the back of your bra when you move certain ways?! its gone. dunno how that happened :shrug:

rachydaz- im sorry chick- only not really cause you should take it as a compliment :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyspells

scottishgal89 said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Great stuff to hear hannah!! What size u in if dont mind me asking:)
> 
> I am in 16 at the moment hun!I was naughty though and bought 2 pairs of 14 jeans the other day,they are too small (cant get them further than my bum:blush:)but they are my goal!!Click to expand...
> 
> thats a good idea.
> i only wear joggers or my maternity jeans the now.
> makes me feel like crap but hopefully i will fit into my size 10 and 12 jeans again soon :)
> 
> *even though i only lost two pounds this week i feel like ive changed shape slightly again. eg. do you know that mingin bit under the back of your bra when you move certain ways?! its gone. dunno how that happened *
> rachydaz- im sorry chick- only not really cause you should take it as a compliment :thumbup:Click to expand...

Its possible to loose more inches than you have pounds hun.When i did Atkins I used to have weeks where I had lost nothing lbs wise but I would have lost a few inches all over.x


----------



## scottishgal89

ooo thanks for that advice i will do my measurements again today and see if have lost anything.

dunno how after all the pizza and sweets at the weekend but never know.

also...my speed shaper arrived today girls. i hope it works!


----------



## Miss_d

how often should we do our measurements to see a difference?


----------



## scottishgal89

i'd do them weekly :thumbup:

i took mine on day 5 cause didnt have a measuring tape so may take them every 5days but depends when i have time really


----------



## dizzyspells

Mine will get done weekly when I have my weigh in,but its up to you really hunni.x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dizzyspells said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Great stuff to hear hannah!! What size u in if dont mind me asking:)
> 
> I am in 16 at the moment hun!I was naughty though and bought 2 pairs of 14 jeans the other day,they are too small (cant get them further than my bum:blush:)but they are my goal!!Click to expand...

if can get 14 up that far wow!!! i got pair 16 cropped jeans wont go passed my knees lol yet got 16 jeans that arre massive. 

i agree u can loose cm/inches without losing pounds when i was stopping the same, my clothes were fitting better.

i dont have a tape measure.


----------



## mummy_em

hi ya ladies not been on for a few days the bug spread round the house so have been pretty busy i weighrd my self yesterday and i lost 3lb this week:happydance: hope every one is doing ok i will have a catch up when i get the chance have no idea where my days go at the moment lol xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Welll done on the 3lb loss Mummy_em!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Getting back to it.Need to feel more comfortable for the summer!


----------



## scottishgal89

well done mummy em :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done on three pounds mummyem! :happydance:

I've just recently started measuring. I do it weekly when I weigh in :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done Mummy Em!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkbow

well done mummy em!!

and dammit i need to buy atape measure keep forgetting :dohh: lol

i just had a nandos :blush: omg was yummmmmmmmmmmy tho!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Ohhhhh Rachydaz you cow!!!I lurrvvee Nandos!!!:rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

dizzyspells said:


> Ohhhhh Rachydaz you cow!!!I lurrvvee Nandos!!!:rofl:

:rofl: sorrrry!!


----------



## Babydance

Nandos and chiquitos.... Mmmm i can never chose between the two xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Evening

How is all?

Oh dont talk about yummy food am having an odd day lol


----------



## scottishgal89

mummytoamber- how come the odd day?

ive had 4rashers of bacon and some cheese.
really should make dinner :blush: too lazy lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No idea scottishgal just feel weird towards food. Good kip what i need.


----------



## scottishgal89

aww babe that sucks :hugs: hope you feel better tomorrow.

i should really eat something but i dont actually feel hungry or like i want to eat. seems strange


----------



## dizzyspells

Added todays pics in my journal here

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...est-find-real-me-again-new-pics-5-4-10-a.html

Weigh in this afternoon!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

^ Like said on ya thread hannah, Amazing change in 1 week ! Well done.

I cant see me getting much exercise in today, hollie really unsettled just wants cuddles. 
Hopefully i'll get better week in next week as im off out on sat to blackpool which alot of walking will be happening :) then hopefully going bowling too.


----------



## scottishgal89

great pics dizzy! the difference in 10days is fab!!! :thumbup:

cant wait to hear your new weight now.

how is everyone else?
looks like its gonna be a nice day today.

im just so lazy to do everything. i feel so tired all the time. its really hard


----------



## dizzyspells

I have lost
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Spoiler
9lb

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain::bunny:

I am soooo happy can you tell!!!:rofl:


----------



## Babydance

Wwoooohhhooooo!!! Thats fantastic hun!! Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

totally brill loss! Is meant say about that every week or does it drop a bit?

iv managed to get 47mins on wii fit :) hollie just had 30min screaming fit too tired am guessing.

i found top i was trying lose weigh to get into jan 09 i tried it on it fits! :) just feels bit short but think its cuz of the overhang lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ohhh and if anyone knows something to get rid of thunder thigs let me know!!
i can get some trousers on and fastened fine around thighs can't barely move haha


----------



## scottishgal89

omg dizzy that is AMAZING!!!!! well done! :happydance: im so chuffed for you.

you too mummytoamber for the top fitting! must feel good.

how are we all today?
what has everyone had to eat?
xx


----------



## pinkbow

dizzyspells said:


> I have lost
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Spoiler
> 9lb
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain::bunny:
> 
> I am soooo happy can you tell!!!:rofl:


YAAAAAAY! bloody fab loss hun well done!...:happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

quick kinda Q: have eat smaller portions , yeh? What if cant make a meal with enough cals that's small what think about larger portion still about 150 cals under my 600 limit??


----------



## dizzyspells

MummyToAmberx said:


> totally brill loss! Is meant say about that every week or does it drop a bit?
> 
> iv managed to get 47mins on wii fit :) hollie just had 30min screaming fit too tired am guessing.
> 
> i found top i was trying lose weigh to get into jan 09 i tried it on it fits! :) just feels bit short but think its cuz of the overhang lol!

It will will slow down a bit now I think she said average is about 3-4lbs per week.

Yay on the top!:yipee:Always makes you feel loads better when you fit in somthing again!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Can I join please? I have about 4st left to gooo!!


----------



## scottishgal89

of course 

:hi:

if you give me your start weight, current weight, goal and how much lost so far i will add you onto first page :thumbup:

are you on a certain diet or exercise plan?
xx


----------



## Vickie

well done Dizzy!!

Sorry I've been MIA, been so busy lately!

Good day here so far!

Had french toast this morning, tortilla pizza and salad for lunch and am having cheese stuffed shells and bok choy for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

woooooooo hooooo dizzy thats brill

amber- im not too sure..google'???

start slimming world on sat cant wait


----------



## MummyToAmberx

2.5lb gone for me :)


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done MummytoAmber!!


----------



## scottishgal89

well done mummytoamber.
vickie what time is it there?

i think my body is going into starvation mode. i know im not eating enough but i just dont feel like it. i dunno why. its really strange. totm too and i usually overeat then.... :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

8:56 in the morning :lol

that's not good that you feel like your body is going into starvation mode :(


----------



## scottishgal89

im just struggling to eat.
the weights dropping off though. need to take my measurements. my love handles appear to have vanished. lol.
will try and make a salad in a wee while but to be honest the thought of it makes me feel sick :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats not good for ya body if feel its doing that. Losing the weight be harder, even harder to maintain & keep it off. 

Thank you's


----------



## Babydance

Eat little and often sweetie, even if its just a handful of nuts. Keep your metabolism going. Try the salad hope you manage it xxx


----------



## pinkbow

MummyToAmberx said:


> 2.5lb gone for me :)

YAAAAY!!! :) well done hun!


----------



## Kimboowee

Start weight: 13st 11
Goal weight: 9st 12

Im on CD. Day 2 of restart arghh!!!

Ordered my wedding dress today so I need to do it!


----------



## scottishgal89

sounds good :thumbup:

how much have you lost so far?


----------



## Kimboowee

Lost 5st 13lbs so far but got that big last bit to go! It seems so far off again so I need keeping on the straight and narrow =[ 

Put on loads last week, I was sick for the first half of the week but the 2nd half I have no excuse for - Im a pig lol


----------



## pinkbow

yay on the weightloss so far hun!...:)

and we'll be sure to support you when you lose the rest!...think of that wedding dress :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv just been looking on fitnesspal database with cals in foods, think just been put off my fav dominos pizza... 2500 that was for meduim i usually have large...OUCH!!!

I was finding out cals to drinks i may consume on saturday :)


----------



## scottishgal89

what are you allowed to drink hun? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I did want this drink with wkd in & vodka, 3 bottles wkd they are *trying to remember from last night* around 223cals per bottle then think 3 shots of vodka they are 52cals each so i'll have to pass, probs just have cider about 150cals.


----------



## dizzyspells

MummyToAmberx said:


> 2.5lb gone for me :)

:yipee: Fab hun Well Done!!!x


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: girlies.

wheres everyone gone? :( this thread has gotten really quiet.

just wanted to say that im struggling to eat still. thought makes me feel sick. feeling a bit concerned.
anyone got any advice?

xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Have you tried eating little and often? Im not sure what diet you on but I would just have a bit of what you fancy until your feeling better


----------



## dizzyspells

I agree with what Kim said hun little and often!!Is it the diet thats putting you off because its restricted?if so maybe have a break and have some healthy stuff?No other advice hun sorry:hugs:xx

Hows your LO by the way?x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Sorry I've been so busy this week it's been hectic!!

I agree with trying to eat little and often, though with Atkins it could just be the lack of carbs making you ill :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

shes still not great but getting there slowly thanks. just waiting on test results.

i see what you mean about little and often but even thats tough. its like i feel stressed to eat- come out in a sweat and that.
makes me feel sick thinking about it :sick:

im on atkins but havent really stuck to it last few days. ive just been eating anything i feel i can.
im having to force myself to eat one meal a day.

whats wrong with meeeee? :(


----------



## dizzyspells

It sounds like stress hun after that post it can make you feel like that!Just try and have bits and bobs when you can to keep your energy levels up.If it carries on maybe worth speaking to your Doctor.xx


----------



## Vickie

I agree it could be stress :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks for advice.
just really strange.
never felt like this before because of eating :wacko:
x


----------



## daniandbaby

I am 11 stone 13lbs

Dunno If i lost or if the boots scales were wrong lol

sctottish gal can u update me on main page plz

Hope ur all doing well
Todays my first day of slimming world :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all. Hope you all have a good day :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi everyone!Its very quiet on here at the moment!Hows everyone getting on?Scottishgal how are you feeling hunni?

I am doing well,hard on Saturday night as I really wanted chinese and wine!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya!

After my plans for sat went tits up, OH came with had brilliant day, personally think my eating out went great!


----------



## Babydance

i've lost 2lbs already this week but i normally drop two then go back up one by the time for weigh in lol x


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: all
sorry i wasnt on yesterday much. was at my mums for dinner and i managed to eat. again only the one meal that day though.
im still not totally sure whats wrong with me. feel like im struggling.
im gonna try and get to tesco today or tomorrow and see what i fancy. im gonna need to get carbs though. maybe forget the atkins and just try and cut out most of the crap with a treat now and again.
how is everyone? hows diet going?
daniandbaby- how was first day of slimmingworld?


----------



## Inge

Im on a wieght lose goal at the moment. I start college in september and want to go down a dress size or two before I start. Ive no idea how much I weigh at the moment. 
The worst area for me is my hips and bum. Im a size 10/12 top and 14 on bottom. I want to get to a 10/12 or maybe 8/10. I started gaining wieght on the depo injection and put on 2 stone. I was top of 9 stone and went up to 12 stone in a year(!)
My boobs and hips are the problem right now, id love my boobs to get smaller! Im eating less and more healthy things. If I want a quick meal I have a weightwatchers meal (97p in asda). Today ive had ; a wholemeal cheese sandwhich and a bowl of chicken soup. Ive done 40 mins on my exercise bike aswell. Might have more soup tonight and take my measurements in the morning. Ive done 35-45 mins bike 4 times this week and walked about 2 miles a day 3 times this week so hopefully my work pays off.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you all have good days!

Mother's day here today but I'm going to try to be good! :lol:


----------



## scottishgal89

what do people think about me having soup and wraps and healthy dinner with some rice or pasta to keep me goin? maybe a compromise...


----------



## Vickie

I think that sounds good :) Just make sure to keep the portion sizes correct if that makes sense?


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah i think that was one of my main problems before.
if anyone has any meal ideas, snack ideas etc that would be fab. not too much carbs- little or no sugar.
i can still have my jelly i think.
is tinned soup good for you? or does it have stuff in it thats bad...am i better making my own?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I totally enjoyed taybarns, yum yum! :D


----------



## Vickie

do you/can you eat cheese scottishgal? I have a pretty good recipe for a low-fat cheese ball that I eat as a snack quite a lot with veggies :thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

i LOVE cheese lol....do tell :)


----------



## Vickie

Spoiler
Ingredients:

3/4 cups shredded low fat sharp cheddar cheese
3/4 no salt added, reduced fat (2%) cottage cheese
1 tablespoon Dijon Mustard (we left this out)
1/8 teaspoon cayenne
1 (8 ounce) package fat free cream cheese, cut into quarters, at room temperature
1 (.9 ounce) package dry vegetable soup/recipe mix
1/2 cup chopped parsley

Directions:

In a food processor, pulse the cheddar cheese, cottage cheese, mustard, and cayenne until very smooth, about 2 minutes. Add the cream cheese and soup mix; process until smooth, scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed. Scrape with a spatula onto a large sheet of plastic wrap.

Wrap the plastic around the cheese mixture and shape it into a 4 inch ball or a 7 inch long log with your hands. Refrigerate until firm, at least 3 hours or overnight.

Just before serving, sprinkle about half of the chopped parsley in a circle onto a sheet of plastic wrap. Unwrap the cheese ball or log and place on the parsley. Sprinkle the remaining parsley on top and press to help the leaves adhere. Carefully roll any uncoated areas into the loose parsley, and smooth the shape if needed. Place on a serving plate and surround with cut up vegetables of your choice.

per serving (2 tablespoons) 42 calories, 1 g fat, 0 g Fiber

1 point per serving

:flower: Hope you like it


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks i might try it when i get the chance.
im a bit iffy with cream cheese though.

any other snack ideas anyone?
im gonna try and go to tesco tomorrow. need nappies and stuff anyways
x


----------



## daniandbaby

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Hope you all have good days!
> 
> Mother's day here today but I'm going to try to be good! :lol:

Happy mothers day


----------



## daniandbaby

scottishgal89 said:


> :hi: all
> sorry i wasnt on yesterday much. was at my mums for dinner and i managed to eat. again only the one meal that day though.
> im still not totally sure whats wrong with me. feel like im struggling.
> im gonna try and get to tesco today or tomorrow and see what i fancy. im gonna need to get carbs though. maybe forget the atkins and just try and cut out most of the crap with a treat now and again.
> how is everyone? hows diet going?
> daniandbaby- how was first day of slimmingworld?

It was goood day 1 Think I did ok, only time will tell lol


----------



## Vickie

scottishgal89 said:


> thanks i might try it when i get the chance.
> im a bit iffy with cream cheese though.
> 
> any other snack ideas anyone?
> im gonna try and go to tesco tomorrow. need nappies and stuff anyways
> x

I actually don't like cream cheese at all!! But really like this recipe, I can't taste the cream cheese


----------



## scottishgal89

i'll defo try it then. your new avatar is gorgeous!!
how old is hannah?
xx


----------



## Vickie

thanks :mrgreen: she is 21 months old :)


----------



## scottishgal89

awww wow shes so sweet :)

vickie i know this is totally off topic but do you know how many guys are on here?
yes i know that sounds weird but i think ive only ever came across three... just cause theres a men only forum. curious :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

nope can only think of a handful right off but SC is the one I see around most often


----------



## scottishgal89

didnt think so lol. just being nosey.
how has your dad been?


----------



## Vickie

my dad? :confused:


----------



## scottishgal89

hahaha...... :rofl:

how has your day been...sorry im half asleep!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I was wondering if I'd said something about my dad along the way but couldn't figure out what

my day has been good :) but very tired now

you?


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah im knackered!
was meant to be having an early night and now its quarter to 1. dunno how that happened :wacko:
couldnt get up this morning
and i was naughty and had an indian for dinner :blush: only had half of it...was AMAZING!! lol.
do you mind if i add u on facebook? do you use it? x


----------



## Vickie

I do but I'll PM you my details :)


----------



## pinkbow

OMG ive been super busy this weekend, sorry girls!

havent had a chance to catch up properly, will do tommorrow.

weigh in aswell...eeeek!


----------



## scottishgal89

dont even go there with my weigh in. lol.
im a bombscare!!! and thats if i eat at all.

thanks vickie x


----------



## pinkbow

lol same ive not been as "good" this week, done plenty exercising but i had a mcds today....uh oh!! lol


----------



## scottishgal89

i had an indian and havent exercised at all :blush:
im off to bed before i pass out.
will talk to you girlies tomorrow! night :sleep: xx


----------



## Inge

Yesterday I was soo good. I had cheese sandwhich on wholemeal bread, a bowl of chicken soup and another sandwhich with cheese. Then I had a inicdent relating to my OH ex and I though "screw the diet" and shared a pizza with OH. I had 4 pieces of the most amazing ham and pineapple pizza whilst watching WWE:Raw. 
But I did do 50 mins exercise bike yesterday :thumbup:
Today Ive not been hungry so have been drinking a banana and peach smoothie (700ml bottle). Im gonna do another 35-45 mins on my bike and maybe have cereal and fruit the rest of the day. :shrug:


----------



## scottishgal89

sounds good inge!!
i've not eaten yet today.

its weigh in days ladies!!!!

your not gonna believe this after the week i've had- indians, chips and cheese and the diet going out the window but....


Spoiler
I have lost 4pounds!!!! :rofl: thats more than the first week i was on the diet and ive done less exercise :dohh:


----------



## Babydance

Well done hun!! Well you know the secret then, indians and no exercise!! Damn you! Lol just kidding well done hun! Xx


----------



## Miss_d

i lost 4lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daniandbaby

Yay for scot girl and miss d


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done both of you's fab losses!


----------



## pinkbow

Hey!!.....well i lost 2lb...booo was hoping for more but still a loss afterall lol


----------



## scottishgal89

well done hunni.
you will have lost inches x


----------



## scottishgal89

also..im not gonna have time to update the weights tonight but i will as soon as i can :)


----------



## pinkbow

Thanks love. omg i need to start taking measurements... mental note buy tape measure lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done rachy!! :)


----------



## Inge

Ok... I had a bowl of speggetti and tomato soup...mmm..
And have done 16 mins on my bike. I couldnt be bothered :( Im planning on walking to town and back tomorow so thats about 3 miles. I think I gave up the exercise tonight because I started it late. Another reason is AF is due on wednesday and I always feel not hungry and lazy when she here so that might have something to do with my no appetite and no motivation. Out of interest does any one else lose their hunger when their AF is due? Most of the women I know get more hungry when she's due.


----------



## pinkbow

MummyToAmberx said:


> Well done rachy!! :)

Thanks hun x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Inge said:


> Ok... I had a bowl of speggetti and tomato soup...mmm..
> And have done 16 mins on my bike. I couldnt be bothered :( Im planning on walking to town and back tomorow so thats about 3 miles. I think I gave up the exercise tonight because I started it late. Another reason is AF is due on wednesday and I always feel not hungry and lazy when she here so that might have something to do with my no appetite and no motivation. Out of interest does any one else lose their hunger when their AF is due? Most of the women I know get more hungry when she's due.

I know i get thristy at end of my pill packet, i dont have a break straight onto the next so my period doesnt really come but it tries to. 
I just usually stay the same or gain week after its tried to come.


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done on the losses everyone!!:yipee:

I dont weigh in this week,so will be next Wed before I update again.I want spare ribs from the chinese so bad its unreal!Strane thing is I dont normally eat them!:rofl:x


----------



## Inge

So far today Ive had a cheese sandwhich on wholemeal bread. Only finished half of it and a cup of Earl Grey tea. Im going to do about 35 mins on my bike if I can find the energy. I have housework to do and am not sure if I have the energy at the moment. 
Havent got much of an appetite right now so might have a weight watchers meal tonight.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mmm cheese! i miss cheese sooo much. 

im about have my 2nd shake, 20min done on bike this morning.


----------



## scottishgal89

well done :thumbup:


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> mmm cheese! i miss cheese sooo much.
> 
> im about have my 2nd shake, 20min done on bike this morning.

20mins is good. Ive done 10 so far but my AF cramps are making it hard :growlmad: 
On the topic of cheese, I try to eat the strong mature cheese as its too strong for you to eat a whole block of it, so you have to only have small amounts, also I find wholemeal bread more filling than white.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

strong is ma fav i could eat whole block lol am cheese addicted but i haven't had a proper bog fix in awhile. I ordered some low fat.. See how that tastes.
oh i know what ya mean with the cramps god dam hard. Iv managed two 2min sessionsso am happy with that, gammon for tea yum.


----------



## pinkbow

hey girls! :hi:

how are we all getting on?

well ive now upped my sit ups to 500 and tbh its not too bad now...i can actually feel them getting harder etc, so yay!

think im going to get a treadmil for my house, and start running again as i love it...need to find one that will fit though :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

that sounds fab rach!!
i bought a 10min fat buster belly dvd.
i need to do stuff.
got my speed shaper too and never get round to using it.
im still not eating properly :(


----------



## Vickie

wow well done Rach!! 

things here are going well :)


----------



## Vickie

and just realized i forgot to put my loss in yesterday! :dohh:

1.5 pounds off for me
total loss 40 pounds
current weight 210

next goal 199! Hoping to hit before Hannah's second birthday!


----------



## pinkbow

yay, well done on the weightloss vickie!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

vickie that's my next goal too !
well done on the loss :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done on the loss Vickie!:yipee:

Sorry just skimmed over the last few posts :dohh:

I have got a great rowing machine of Freecycle!!I cant believe it!But its Huuuge takes up half the garage :rofl: I have to et motivated and do some rowing and then a go on the excercise bike!They are right here but soo tired at the moment.Had a poorly boy today so have been sat on the couch with him most of the day!xx


----------



## pinkbow

Aww bless him hope hes ok hun :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

He went to bed at 6 he was shattered!Think its teeth to be honest has had a high temp and been clingy & whiny all day!My poor little man!x


----------



## Inge

hope he's all better now, I can understand how you might not have the energy for any exercise. I thought that today but pushed my self to do 30 mins on my exercise bike. If the weather is nice tommorow im off for a walk along the canal with my OH


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My tea was yummy gammon vegs & mash.
got 40mins on bike, looking forward to all fresh veg & salads coming from asda tomorrow :D


----------



## daniandbaby

well done vicly

mumy2amber do u do 500 sit ups in one go?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

daniandbaby said:


> well done vicly
> 
> mumy2amber do u do 500 sit ups in one go?

Me, do sit ups? Noooo lol. Id kill myself. 

Didnt rachy say she did that?


----------



## pinkbow

MummyToAmberx said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> well done vicly
> 
> mumy2amber do u do 500 sit ups in one go?
> 
> Me, do sit ups? Noooo lol. Id kill myself.
> 
> Didnt rachy say she did that?Click to expand...

yes it was me :hi: lol


----------



## Inge

I had a 1 slice wholemeal sandwhich with cathedral city cheese (heaven) and a sausage,bean,cheese pasty from Greggs :( 
AF came today and I felt like so....urgh! But I did get up 7am to do 30 mins on my exercise bike and walked round town for 2 hours with shopping so I lifted weights today aswell ;) I have a chicken tikka curry for tonight and thats me done. Is it terrible I had that pasty? It was so nice and Ive exercised every day since last wednesday.


----------



## pinkbow

omg i LOVE that cheese...lol nom nom

well i havent had much today so far, couple bits fruit and a yoghurt ...for dinner im making Hot Pot....mmmm!!

how is everyone else today?


----------



## pinkbow

oh and i believe having a treat helps hun, keeps you going i think. i have treats, i cant be doing with healthy food allllll the time.

aslong as your exercising thats most important to burn fat.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

weigh in tomorrow. Bring it on so can start a fresh week!


----------



## Inge

rachydaz said:


> omg i LOVE that cheese...lol nom nom
> 
> well i havent had much today so far, couple bits fruit and a yoghurt ...for dinner im making Hot Pot....mmmm!!
> 
> how is everyone else today?

mmm...hot pot... :cloud9:
I make a stew with lentils, rice, veg and sausage or chicken with stock. Its so filling and yummy. I want one now :D


----------



## pinkbow

Inge said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> omg i LOVE that cheese...lol nom nom
> 
> well i havent had much today so far, couple bits fruit and a yoghurt ...for dinner im making Hot Pot....mmmm!!
> 
> how is everyone else today?
> 
> mmm...hot pot... :cloud9:
> I make a stew with lentils, rice, veg and sausage or chicken with stock. Its so filling and yummy. I want one now :DClick to expand...

You're right, it really is filling!,....and yummy lol


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Hope everyone is having a good day! 

I definitely think treats help, I don't want to be completely restricted in what I eat!

Good here for the day! Had pancakes for breakfast, a sandwich for lunch (and some mini-chocolate chip cookies :rofl:) and having tacos for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

rachydaz said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> well done vicly
> 
> mumy2amber do u do 500 sit ups in one go?
> 
> Me, do sit ups? Noooo lol. Id kill myself.
> 
> Didnt rachy say she did that?Click to expand...
> 
> yes it was me :hi: lolClick to expand...

ooops lol :hi: so do u do 500 sit ups in one go?


----------



## scottishgal89

you and your pancakes vickie!! :rofl:

well i had pizza for dinner. so unhealthy. was good though.
i need to get my eating sorted out, its a disgrace!

i havent tried my speed-shaper yet but my mum has and she didnt like it. she said its a gimic and that i should return them...i dunno what to do!! :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Sorry I almost put the food not to be named instead


----------



## Inge

scottishgal89 said:


> you and your pancakes vickie!! :rofl:
> 
> well i had pizza for dinner. so unhealthy. was good though.
> i need to get my eating sorted out, its a disgrace!
> 
> i havent tried my speed-shaper yet but my mum has and she didnt like it. she said its a gimic and that i should return them...i dunno what to do!! :wacko:

A little bit of what you crave now and then is fine. As long as you dont eat a pizza a day its ok. I find Hawiian Pizza hard to resist at the moment. 
I have had today; A one slice wholemeal sandwhich with cheese, a sausage and bean bake from Greggs and a chicken tikka and rice dinner. I did 30 mins on my bike this morning at 7am :winkwink: No idea how I did it! I feel bad about that pasty but it was so nice! Someone tell me it was ok to eat it? :cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pastry in moderation is fine? Id say so, just like any other food.

my day shake x2. Tea: fish,rice,salad bit of dressing 2 slices ww bread flora light. About 400 cals


----------



## dizzyspells

I have had a horrible day today.LO poorly and I just felt really tired and light headed so had a meal of the next step up and felt a bit better & an afternoon nap !Just hope its not done to much damage!xx


----------



## scottishgal89

if you dont feel well its best to eat
hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon


----------



## pinkbow

daniandbaby said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> well done vicly
> 
> mumy2amber do u do 500 sit ups in one go?
> 
> Me, do sit ups? Noooo lol. Id kill myself.
> 
> Didnt rachy say she did that?Click to expand...
> 
> yes it was me :hi: lolClick to expand...
> 
> ooops lol :hi: so do u do 500 sit ups in one go?Click to expand...

Yip...i do 10 sets of 50 hun


----------



## scottishgal89

rach your mental!! lol
im still doin none. that will need to change soon.
:blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hannah, hope ya feel better. I agree eating will help.


----------



## Inge

:witch: is here and I have no idea how im gonna get any exercise done today. I feel like scoffing as much chocolate as I can :nope:
Im having to quench the sweety cravings with a glass of Pepsi maxx if it gets too bad. Il try to eat healthily today but im either gonna eat rubbish or not eat alot at all. I'll try to push myself with the exercise but the cramps are the :devil:. Ive tried every painkiller and ibroprofen and nothings helping. 
Do noit feel in a healthy mood today :cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

awww inge, bless ya. im pretty lucky i dont crave sweets & choco, mine still aint started, ive lost what i expected 1lb :) new week fingers crossed i can better number 5.5lb to shift to hit end of may goal!


----------



## Inge

Im not using scales to keep track of weight loss, I was gonna take measurements instead. Havent got around to taking any new ones yet. I might buy a new set of cheap scales today if I can. Ive had a bag of crisps this morning but will try to have a healthy lunch+dinner later. I just started to take my pill last night and am worried it might lead to weight gain. It happened when I was on my Depo injection and am trying to lose the 2 stone I put on through it :(


----------



## Kimboowee

I lost 6.5lbs last week =]

On WW as of tomorrow due to lots of birthdays/outings/drinks in the next few months! Signed up for 3 months and will see what happens - just couldn't get through the next few weeks on CD there would of been too many slip ups!


----------



## Inge

Just done 45 mins on exercise bike! :happydance: have no idea how I did it! To be honest I was talking to myself, planning my job interview on Monday so I had my mind on other things:winkwink: 
I havent had a proper meal today because of the :witch: stealing my appetite. Ive had some crisps and later im having rice, turkey and sweet chilli sauce:smug: yummy x
Hope everyones doing good so far today?


----------



## pinkbow

Weeellllll........ i had a McDonalds for my dinner....dammit lol :dohh: it was calling me i had a really bad craving...:wacko:

well i did my tai bo this morning and had plenty water so hopefully not done too much damage...oh well it was yummy!...lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I love the potato wedges from mcd's with cream & sour dip.

Im in a right moody fettle today, i miss home :( i want go home. sighs.
(i live 250miles away from family & friends)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: all sorry I've been MIA today been soooo busy with Hannah's swim class than working on dinner etc.

:hugs: I know how hard it is to be far from home :( My family all lives in Texas


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sucks dont it. Ive not been up home since beginning of march, i was proper close to my family.. unlike OH isnt all that close to his.


----------



## Vickie

it does suck! Stan's not close to his family either :( In fact we haven't seen his MIL since last June (had a fall out and though that's somewhat resolved she's still not wanted to see us) and FIL never ever visits (he lives 2 hours away which yeah is a lot but he has a car and we don't, we visit when we can but it's a hard trip with Hannah plus expensive). I'm very very close to my family and haven't seen them since December 2008 :(


----------



## scottishgal89

aww vickie. huge hugs :hugs: that must be so hard! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

vickie no way i could go that long! 
i feel like am going crazy as it is.


----------



## Inge

I couldnt see my mum for about 6 months maybe a little more due to her living arrangements and I couldnt take it much longer! I was so stressy and upset cos im close to my mum and any length of time away from her and I hate it. 
Havent done any exercise yet, had a snickers bar today. AF was craving chocolate! I not that hungry and im on day 3 of taking Microgynon and my hormones are sky high! I cried and had a tantrum cos the road outside my house was being tarmaced and I had to climb over the wall cos our street was out of bounds. The wall was only bout knee high but it ended my world! OH walked off cos I was being a moody mare Ive calmed down now though. To add to all that Iv now go a sore throat! It is not my day :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Inge - something in waters, me & OH aren't really taking cuz ive been right pain this week lol


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi:
hows everyone doing?
ive just been to mcds :blush:
i really havent felt well the last 2days. fluy or somethin, i needed some comfort food :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Afternoon all! A so-so day here. Still under points but I had such a light breakfast that it's really screwed up my day.


----------



## scottishgal89

hows it screwed up your day? :(
whatcha have?
rach says chocolate helps a sore throat so im about to tuck into a big bar :haha:


----------



## Vickie

mostly because I've not eaten enough so was really really hungry at like 10, luckily still under and room for another snack because i dont know that I'm full yet :rofl:


----------



## Inge

scottishgal89 said:


> :hi:
> hows everyone doing?
> ive just been to mcds :blush:
> i really havent felt well the last 2days. fluy or somethin, i needed some comfort food :)

Im feeling ill today aswell. I have an interview monday so have to get better. I have a cold and AF at the same time. Ive not been in the eating mood with those to ailments! But I did manage 30 mins on my exercise bike :wacko:


----------



## scottishgal89

inge well done for still managing bike still!
vickie what do you have for a snack?
im eating chocolate buttons now...mmmm 
tempted to put some in icecream and have chocolate sauce too.
what a fatty i am :blush:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you all feel better soon!

This morning I had cheese and carrots (part of the cheese ball recipe I posted) and I think this afternoon I'll have watermelon (just got back from grocery shopping and picked one up)


----------



## scottishgal89

wow thats healthy!! lol. wish i was like that.
ive totally lost it again and my eating is uncontrollable. :(
quite annoyed at myself


----------



## Vickie

I also had a fibre one bar....

I got rid of pretty much all our unhealthy food so really don't have much choice now :)


----------



## scottishgal89

tesco is a challenge for me. and cause i went yesterday when i didnt feel well i bought loadsa crap. im gonna have a hot chocolate and an early night i think.


----------



## Inge

How is everyone today? :thumbup:
Im still ill and have a dinner to go to this evening, I really want to go as its with old work friends but im feeling so rotten. Im gonna go so am dosing up on cold and flu remedies (which are disgusting!!). So far today Iv had 2 qourn lamb style fillets and some baked beans. It was so yummy. Urgh... I hate feeling ill! :cry: :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all, going to be a busy one here so doubt I'll be around much today or tomorrow! Hope you all have a good weekend :)


----------



## scottishgal89

omg vickie you were up before me!! :rofl: including the time difference.
how lazy am i :blush:
i stil dont feel well either inge :hugs:
im thinking some fajitas for tea.yum!! hopefully i'll be able to taste them :(
have some ham and salad wraps for lunch xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hey! 
im having a max day haha. Il have hit my max cal intake once have my shake at tea. For a chance i hit my 600 cal meal, went over by 15cals. Had ww pizza with ww chips and 70g of lettuce was yummy. Hollie got viral infection. Hopefully guna geton bike in a bit.


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> hey!
> im having a max day haha. Il have hit my max cal intake once have my shake at tea. For a chance i hit my 600 cal meal, went over by 15cals. Had ww pizza with ww chips and 70g of lettuce was yummy. Hollie got viral infection. Hopefully guna geton bike in a bit.

Hope Hollie feels better soon hun :hugs: Outta curiousity- what age are you?
theres defo somethin goin round. it sucks :( hope i dont give lo it.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks scottishgal :) mean like stomach big? Cuz ive had that, murder it were never been so ill in my life lost 8lb in 3 days. 
am 20, you?


----------



## scottishgal89

ive got the flu. sucks.
i'm 21 x


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww sorry to hear everyone is feelin poorly!:hugs: to you all! I am old must have missed it! :rofl:

I was a tad naughty tonight and had a couple of nibbles of OHs Chicken & Lamb Kebab!Never mind no carbs and it was a tiny mouthful so I am sure I will be fine!lol.

xx


----------



## scottishgal89

lol dizzy spells wouldnt worry ive had- sensations, choco buttons, half a big bar of galaxy caramel and some breadsticks and dip. yum :blush:


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's always been an early riser :rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

lo would sleep all day if i let her!!
lazy bones, just like her mummy :haha:


----------



## Vickie

not Hannah :rofl: though she does sleep from 7-7 so no complaints from me


----------



## scottishgal89

thats not bad going. my lo didnt go down till 10 tonight,will wake up between 6 and 9. if she wakes up early though she will take a dummy and fall back asleep.
she was in a routine but its gone out the window these last few days when i've felt so crap.
trying to drag myself outta bed and get her bfast early is a challenge. she would usually be in bed for around 8


----------



## Vickie

if it helps you any Hannah didn't start sleeping through the night until 6.5 months? Anyways around that age she would wake up and talk to us at night :rofl: we had to move out onto the living room floor (this was before we moved) to get any sleep!

hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

thank u :)
i have a question that i was too embarassed to post incase i sounded stupid so thinking i should ask it here.
see sleeping right threw the night- does that mean not waking up AT ALL?
i dont even think i could do that :rofl:
lo doesnt wake up between 1 and 6 when shes in deep sleep but she can be quite restless before and after that :wacko:

please dont laugh at that :blush:


----------



## Vickie

If Hannah wakes up most time she self settles herself back to sleep now so I count that as sleeping through (there are some nights if she's not feeling well where she wakes up). Also depending on their age sleeping through is different. for a young baby I think it's only like 5 or 6 hours and for them it's sleeping through where for us the norm is 8 :lol:


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah my lo does sleep threw then.
i dont need to get up to her except in morning and when shes been on some medications that had bad side effects.
shes a very content little baby now :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

amber didn't sleep throug until after she was 18months, bad sleeper from first day she arrived into this world, hols completeopposite she starting sleeping through from 1.5 months old, lately she's waking up but only started last week when got unsettled.


----------



## Inge

Im feeling little better now. Just had a hot bath and a face mask and am about to have some chicken soup. I need to be better by tomorrow as Im so busy. I have to go to Bath College to try and have a letter typed out stating my exam results. Ive left 4 messages, 3 emails and a letter asking for a typed statement of my results and havent heard back :( so OH and I are going there tomorrow to sort it out. I need the letter by august so I can hand it in when I start my course. 
Then I have to be in Bradford on Avon for a job interview at 1:30. So I cant afford to be ill! Hope everyone elses colds are better x


----------



## scottishgal89

hope you feel better for tomorrow inge :hugs:
i need to as well, im seeing xkirstyx and little jack for the first time in ages and i dont wanna miss it. we're going for pizza :)
i feel worse today so im hoping this is the worst of it. lo is sneezing now too...poor wee thing :( what a bad mummy eh. x


----------



## scottishgal89

good luck to you all with your weight loss!!!
keep up the good work :flower:

:hi:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

where all these.weight loss numbers ?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottishgal89 said:


> good luck to you all with your weight loss!!!
> keep up the good work :flower:
> 
> :hi:

you leaving?


----------



## Inge

Ive been struggling to breath today and yesterday so exercise is out of the question :growlmad:
I managed 4 mins on my bike yesterday and nearly stopped breathing :nope:
I also had a plain double cheeseburger and mcflurry from Mcdonalds today. But I have had like one meal a day for the 3-4 days ive been ill so im allowed :angelnot: 
I got my proof of exam results today so had to run round lots. Cant wait to feel better so I can exercise. :thumbup:
Hope everyone else is doing better then me!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

where all these weigh in's??


----------



## Inge

Im going to hopefully get a new pair of scales and take some weights maybe tomorow if I can. :thumbup:
Am abit worried as I havent weighed myself since before Xmas and I was 12st :cry:
Ive gained 2 stone in the 1 year I was on my contraceptive injection and I need to get it all off. Today I am feeling better so I did 60 mins on my exercise bike! That makes up for 2 of the 3 days I couldnt exercise. I have 3 months until college starts and I would like to lose some weight before then. Hopefully im doing ok. Im doing 30-45 mins bike about 5 days a week :winkwink:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Worse thing about pills/injections/implant is weight u can gain, i gained stone on implant. I wish i had 60min spare to do on bike. Most i fit in daily is 40mins. 
dont buy WW glass scales 30£ from argos they are crap!


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> Worse thing about pills/injections/implant is weight u can gain, i gained stone on implant. I wish i had 60min spare to do on bike. Most i fit in daily is 40mins.
> dont buy WW glass scales 30£ from argos they are crap!

Me and the OH were thinking WW scales would be better to buy as its a big name! Usually I only do 30-45 mins but today I felt I had to do more to make up for being lazy the last few days. Come september I wont have time to work out for an hour a day! So iIll make the most of it now :winkwink:
Iv just come to the end of my first week on microgynon 30 and would hate to do all this exercise and hard work and not be able to shift the weight. Being on the injection made it so hard to lose any weight :nope:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive got WW 17£ they are fine, wanted an ypgrade, but ones i bought are terrible, they don't work on carpet. Yeah snap with implant, never had problem with weight on pill though. 

11 WW chips = 100g lol! 150 cals. Justgoes to show.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Afternoon all! Hope you all are doing well :hugs:

I lost 1.5 this week putting me at 41.5 total loss, current weight 208.5! Hoping to be under 200 by my daughter's 2nd birthday :mrgreen:

And looks like scottishgal is taking a break from the forum, does anyone want to take over this thread? I can change the OP if someone wants to update it......


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done vickie! Brill loss so far! Congrats on admin too!

id do it, if no-one else wants too?


----------



## Vickie

^done, it's all yours :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh lovely, thank you!


----------



## dizzyspells

Hey all sorry I have not been on for a while!!

Well done on the loss Vickie and anyone else who has lost!!Shame about Scotishgal leaving but I am sure we are in your capable hands Leanne!!:haha:

I weigh in tommorow so it will 14days since my last weigh in!eeek!

I got a pair of 14 jeans on today and fastened them!!!:happydance:
So chuffed!I do have a fair overhang though!!Think I will have to live in huuuuuge knickers :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hannah - S14! Go you!! I can not wait till i fit in 14, or even just small 16.
ohhh so looking forward to hearing the outcome best of luck!


----------



## Vickie

well done dizzyspells on the size 14! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

_Hi. Could everyone who is still taking part, check the first post, tell me correct information if anything needs changing! Thank you.
*Keep Up The Good Work*_


----------



## Inge

:cry: I wieghed myself today for the first time since october :cry:
Im 13st 12lb :cry: !!!!!
For someone who was once 9 stone thats huge! Its almost at 14st which is like Oh my god to me! Im exercising 5 days a week for 30-45 mins a time and eating healthy mostly weightwatchers stuff, so why isnt anything working?! :cry:
I cant work any harder at it. Il weigh myself next friday and make friday my wiegh in day. I am so shocked at my weight today1 I didnt expect it to be that much! Some one tell me its not that bad? Any tips on how to get the weight loss moving?


----------



## Vickie

I'm at 208.5 now :)


----------



## Inge

Well done Vickie x keep the loses coming!


----------



## Vickie

Inge said:


> :cry: I wieghed myself today for the first time since october :cry:
> Im 13st 12lb :cry: !!!!!
> For someone who was once 9 stone thats huge! Its almost at 14st which is like Oh my god to me! Im exercising 5 days a week for 30-45 mins a time and eating healthy mostly weightwatchers stuff, so why isnt anything working?! :cry:
> I cant work any harder at it. Il weigh myself next friday and make friday my wiegh in day. I am so shocked at my weight today1 I didnt expect it to be that much! Some one tell me its not that bad? Any tips on how to get the weight loss moving?

:hugs: i don't know how to convert to pounds, but I understand how you feel. I was 250 when I started :blush: I just keep telling myself that it's going to take a while, after all it took years to put on. And that if I lose slowly and steadily than I have a much better chance of keeping it off in the long run


----------



## Inge

Thanks Vickie x Its just I thought ids still be the 12st I was before christmas but im not. I want to lose a good amount in the next 3 months. Hopefully all my exercising will help. College starts in september and they have a free gym for students. I might take up that offer and go every evening. Im about 182lbs. Id love to get down to 9 stone again (126lbs) Thats about 56lbs? Thats so much to lose! But hopefully I will work alot off. I have a 3 month goal to lose about 2 stone maybe?


----------



## Vickie

I've been doing WW since January 9? and lost 40 pounds, though I still have quite a lot to lose. It can be done :hugs:


----------



## Inge

I just want to lose some before I head off to college to sort of boost my confidence. Also my OH wants to lose a bit of weight too so we could help each other out. 
I love how this thread is so supportive to women regarding weight issues. Women get so down over their wieght (I know I do sometimes!) so its great to know if your not feeling great there will be someone to help you out :flower:
Im just off now to do some more exercise bike 30-45 mins? Maybe 1 hour if I can push myself :happydance:
I know it will take time to lose 50lbs+ but it can be done like you said. Im eating quite a lot of WW food at the moment. Im now going to cut my portion sizes and drink more water. I hate water so might just have weak squash. Keep the good work up girls! :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Inge - I know how you feel! I was 9st once, had amber hit 14st, had hollie hit 17st2lb :( It broke my heart!

13st12lb is 193lbs. Do you want me to add this to first post or not?

Yes i suggest drinking more water :) do you calorie count?

Vickie, you lost 40lbs so far? I think on first page had loss so far in lbs.


----------



## Vickie

41.5 total loss


----------



## Vickie

and current weight is 208.5 :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I shall add that for you :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Well 10lbs gone for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I am so chuffed!x


----------



## scottishgal89

well done vickie and dizzyspells, huge loss so far vickie and think your defo on your way to that goal before hannahs 2nd birthday. dizzyspells- how long did it take you to lose that? 10lbs is amazing! :happydance:

sorry i kind of abandoned you girls. going threw a rough patch just now.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hannah - that is amazing! 5lb a week you think :)


scottish gal, do you want the thread back?


----------



## scottishgal89

its alright hunni u keep it :hugs: still have a lot on my mind.
sounds daft but even trying to work out the numbers is too much for me the now
:(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dizzyspells

> dizzyspells- how long did it take you to lose that? 10lbs is amazing

14 days hun!:flower:

Sorry to hear you got a lot on your plate at the moment hunni,hope things pick up soon for you :hugs:


Leanne-Have added pics on my journal now.x


----------



## Vickie

well done dizzyspells and welcome back scottishgal :hugs:


----------



## Inge

mummytoamber - i went on different weight converter websites and they gave different measurements, so I was confused as to the right wieght in pounds. So thanks for clearing it up :flower:
I would like you to record my new details just to keep a check on it here. 
Its nice having a friendly place to come to when your working towards something so personal like weight loss.
I have also done 1hr bike today and my knee's are killing me! Im up early tomorow to do 45 mins and then Im off into town on another job hunt. I have to save for college or find a week end job so I have to get moving!
Hope everyones having a great evening :kiss:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

not a problem :) one i use is this
il update your information when...ing really warm at night anyone noticed that?


----------



## dizzyspells

Def getting warmer!!:happydance:

Usually have to put the heating on for an hour before kids go to bed and in the morning but its been just right in our house!Hopefully summer is on the way!yay!x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah! fingers crossed. Got the livingroom window open that never happened so far this year.

Well my out come is: 2lb gone!! woop :D 199.5lbs under 200lb sooooo happy!!!

This fitness pal ticker should do .5's. think going change it back to old one.


----------



## dizzyspells

Yay!!Well done on the loss hun thats great!!:happydance:!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you! just need the spotting to stop now, maybe i could pull 2.5lb next week
my goal was 14st by 31st may :)


----------



## Inge

Im going to aim for 45-60 mins a day on my bike 4-5 times a week. Im trying not to eat too late at night, trying to not eat after 8pm. My freezer has WW meals in it right now and I have jacket potato's with low fat beans if I feel like it. Might have to go out again later as I have no cereal or bits for breakfast! Im hoping I lose about 14lbs maybe even 28lbs by september. I have 3 months til then so hopefully I achieve that goal. 
The goal after that would be my OH's 30th birthday in October. Id love to wear a nice little dress and wow him :)


----------



## Vickie

well done MummytoAmber! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you vickie!

Inge- I try to avoid eating after 7pm. You get on bike today?

I did 30mins, by god its been roasting today!

I had a lovely tea carrots, suede, light & easy fish pie & rice 398 cals. I had 2 go ahead bars for pudding.

I wonder where rachy is not been on for awhile.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Afternoon all! Hope you're having a good day :hugs:


----------



## Inge

ive been on my bike for 30 mins today. My legs were killing me as Ive done 1hr yesterday and the day before. Today Ive had a WW lasagne, two slices of bread and a small bowl of cereal. As my legs ache so bad in the calf muscles i might not do any bike tomorw. Just a shopping trip workout with my mum! :blush:
Hope every one had a great day! :hugs:


----------



## Inge

Afternoon girls! :hugs:
I have just finished 30 mins on my bike. So far I have worked out 4 days this week and for a total of 3 hrs. Is that good? I might do another 30 tomorow. Hope everyones well x


----------



## pinkbow

Helllllllllllllllloooo!!!! how are we all?

sorry ive been MIA this week had my friend staying over with her little boy, was loads fun altho, diet kinda went out the window a little, :blush: lol....Altho got alot of walking done, and beach time...that count??? :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi:

of course it does!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya rachy! Nice to see u again.

Vickie - weigh in day? how'd it go?

Inge - 3hrs workout thats fab.

Ive had a great day, what wonderful weather!


----------



## shortie58

Hi Folks well doen on the biking you are all doing, keep up the great work. I weighted in in Fri this week as had a ball to go to on fri night, and I managed to lose the 1lb I put on last week.:thumbup:

So off we went to the ball had a 3course meal and drinks which then lead to lunch drinks and party food yest (sat) and am having a chinese buffet for tea tonight :wacko:. So I can honestly say I have had a massive blow out this weekend. Never mind though back on it as of tomorrow.

Good luck to all hope you have a good week 

Lesley


----------



## Inge

Hello :hugs:
I did a 1hr bike workout today. Then me and the OH went for a 3 mile walk along the canal. Was nice but so hot!
I have cravings for sweets and chocolate but am resisting. Was suprised how much bike I did today. At 45 mins I was so hot and the weather doesnt help! Hopefully I might have lose something when I wiegh in on Friday :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on the1lb lesley! :)

inge - this weather on bike making me sweat 10x worse but suppose its good thing at end of the day.
i managed to get 70mins on bike seems OH was in could watch the girls for me.


----------



## Inge

Wow 70mins :thumbup: was it all in 1 go or was it split into 2/3 sessions? If I do 1hr I go full out for 30 mins, take 5 mins for a water brake and little bit of rest, then get back on for another 30 mins. I always work out to the radio or a cd, it helps distract me. Its really good to finish a long session and look at the timer and see how much you've done :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i did two 35mins. 1 in morning 1 in afternoon.
i totally agree music is good distraction but i can't do that through week as i have watch my girls at the same time. Oh yes does yours tell you amount cals burned? Mine does but seems bit low. Whole 70mins was 192 cals.. Surely got be more than that as i was dripping lol!

everyone okay? Whos weighing in today?


----------



## Inge

mine tells calories aswell. Mine's quite low even after a 1hr workout :growlmad:
But I guess the amount of time and energy your using and the amount of sweat your producing must mean somethings happening :shrug:
I try not to get too focused on the calories burned setting. I just keep going til I cant do any more.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh yeah. Says when get heartrate up start burn calories or burn the fat. 
You been on your yet?
I just done 20mins on just dance this morning, my bike seat is really uncomfy my backside bit sore lol!


----------



## Inge

I havent been on mine yet. I probably will go on it about 1-2pm. 
I might try just do 30 mins today. I'll do a 1hr tomorow sometime. I get a WW chicken curry later. Cant wait :winkwink:
I had the WW lasagne and there was mushrooms in it :dohh: hate mushrooms! 
Its too hot to get all sweaty exercising! But Ill do my bit. I wiegh in on Friday and really hope Ive made a difference.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was going to have WW chicken curry for dinner but beef in blackbean stir fry tempted me more haha. 
I think off all your hard work you'll have lost :)


----------



## Inge

:hugs: thank you x
Im a bit worried as I was working out loads when I was on the contraceptive injection and nothing helped the weight go. Healthy eating and exercise did nothing. Im in my 2nd week on microgynon and am worried it will halt any weightloss :growlmad:
Im off into town later as I have to go join some recruitment agencies so I can save for college. Hasd a bad experience before with them so am a little worried and dont really wanna join up. Last agency job I had I was the only person in a whole team who could speak english and I hated being so isolated. Hopefully I can get something in catering or waitressing as Im good at those two roles.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All sorry I've been so MIA! such a busy week for me

Lost another 1.5 pounds which puts me at 43 pounds total loss and current weight at 207.5 

though we had a mini-vacation the last few days and my eating has gone out the window :rofl: getting back on the weightloss bandwagon tomorrow though :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Good luck with finding a job inge.
Well done vickie, i'll update :)


----------



## scottishgal89

vickie you have definitly deserved a few treats after your loss so far. its amazing!

im considering going on slimfast. because i hardly eat anyway and i think it would help.
im looking into the 1-2-3 plan.
any advice?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Evening all! How was everyone's day?

I've not really looked much into the slimfast plan so not certain how it works?


----------



## scottishgal89

me either but i keep seeing the advert and i dont think it involves eating much.
i know it sounds mad but i feel like i dont have time to eat so might be a good option for me :)


----------



## scottishgal89

this might sound daft but vickie was it you who made tortilla pizza? how do you do it?


----------



## Vickie

yep it was me

I just use 1 whole wheat tortilla, 1/4 cup pizza sauce, 1 ounce part skim mozzarella and sometimes a bit of ham or a cut up mushroom and bake it 5 or so minutes until the cheese is melted


----------



## scottishgal89

perfect, thanks! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottish gal i answered on your thread.
no you don't eat much but what you do eat needs to be healthy & well balanced. All about learning good eating habits.


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi all!Sorry not posted in here in a while!

Hows everyone getting on?

I have a weigh in today as my CDC is away on hols for 2 weeks.I am not holding out much hope for a loss TBH as I had wine at the weekend!.I am also etting measured today so will find out how many inches I have lost since I started!!


----------



## scottishgal89

mummytoamber- in reply to your post on the other thread- 3rd of each example kind of like- chicken, potatos and veg or something like that?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottishgal89 said:


> mummytoamber- in reply to your post on the other thread- 3rd of each example kind of like- chicken, potatos and veg or something like that?

protein:
lean meat
lean poultry
fish
pulses
tofu

veggies
carrots
greenbeans
broccoli
spinach

starchy carbs
whole wheat pasta
brown rice
wholemeal bread
potatoes.


yesterday i had 200g smoked salmon fillet, 80g lettuce, 100g egg fried rice, 100g of carrots 150g of mash potatoes 520 cals & very large meal.
i cant make 600 cals most days, i also cant make my 600 meals small its impossible!


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks for the list.
do you need to calorie count?
i dont know how to do that and dont have scales to weigh
lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottishgal89 said:


> thanks for the list.
> do you need to calorie count?
> i dont know how to do that and dont have scales to weigh
> lol

I do calorie count as if i didnt i dont think id consume 1200 min calorie intake. Im sure rough estimate would be fine. 

can pick up pair from wilksons & that, i find they fab i cant do meal without them haha.


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks for help. i'll probably just guess it but from what your saying make it a decent size meal.
whats your fave bars and shakes?
what else to u eat as snacks?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottishgal89 said:


> thanks for help. i'll probably just guess it but from what your saying make it a decent size meal.
> whats your fave bars and shakes?
> what else to u eat as snacks?

yeah it is a good sized meal. 
i only get choco & strawberry got vanilla but not too keen on it 

ive had a carmel bar wasnt to keen on that i have my own snacks

go ahead slices 56cals each
go ahead yoghurt slices 72 cals
yoghurts
ww little cakes & stuff
slice ww bread & cheese spread. 
i had cadbury lil biscuits over the week 70cals but not really healthy choice lol


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

Hope you all don't mind would anyone mind if I join this thread, looking to try and get as many motivators as I can???

My starting weight end of Jan - 12st 10lbs
Current Weight - 11st 7lbs
Interim Target - 11st 0lbs - want to be this by end of June
Final Target - 10st 0lbs - want this by end of August


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: kittykatbabe.
are you on a certain diet or plan?


----------



## scottishgal89

i feel a bit depressed today girls , im about to head out clothes shopping for bigger size cause i dont have anything that fits me :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hope you all don't mind would anyone mind if I join this thread, looking to try and get as many motivators as I can???
> 
> My starting weight end of Jan - 12st 10lbs
> Current Weight - 11st 7lbs
> Interim Target - 11st 0lbs - want to be this by end of June
> Final Target - 10st 0lbs - want this by end of August

course you can join! i'll add you to the first page. 

well done on your loss so far!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww hugs scottish gal! 

ive got pair 18 jeans that still dont fit me, but can get in medium size 16, that puts me down but just gotta think its just there sizing.

im tempted to remove the members that have never returned since giving the info.. what you's think?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dizzyspells said:


> Hi all!Sorry not posted in here in a while!
> 
> Hows everyone getting on?
> 
> I have a weigh in today as my CDC is away on hols for 2 weeks.I am not holding out much hope for a loss TBH as I had wine at the weekend!.I am also etting measured today so will find out how many inches I have lost since I started!!

hello!

can you please tell me correct info for the first place, thanks!

best of luck! im sure you will have lost :)

im getting on fine thank you, really enjoying it tbh.


----------



## dizzyspells

Last weigh in was a loss of 10lb hun thats the only one not updated.xx


----------



## dizzyspells

MummyToAmberx said:


> aww hugs scottish gal!
> 
> ive got pair 18 jeans that still dont fit me, but can get in medium size 16, that puts me down but just gotta think its just there sizing.
> 
> *im tempted to remove the members that have never returned since giving the info.. what you's think*?

Good idea hun if they have not been back :thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

id just remove them babe.
well im back from shopping. JUST fit into a 14, hopefully i'll fit back into all my size 10's one day :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Scottishgal it's hard, I still don't like going clothes shopping because I'm never down as much as I think I should be *sigh*


----------



## dizzyspells

Well 3lb loss for me this week despite the wine accident!!:thumbup:

Had measurements done and have lost a total of 15.5 inches from Underbust,waist,hips,bust,arms & thighs!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats DizzySpells and getting in a Size 14 is great Scottishgal, I am trying to squeeze into my size 14 for my holiday, not happening yet, so I think you are doing really well. You will get in those size 10's again, I would just love to be back in my size 12 eventually.:flower:

I am doing Slimming World and trying to exercise too, but I haven't been doing as well this week as been full of a cold, but hoping to do it in the next hour (exercise) I mean, need up my water drinking too as I am getting dehydrated and this isn't helping sometimes. 

What does everyone else do? 

x


----------



## Inge

Im wieghing on Friday morning :nope:
Ive done an average of 3 hours exercise a week since I started my weight loss adventure. I think this is week 1-2? Im not sure when I gave my info to use mummytoamber :shrug: but that was my start day and I was 13st 12lbs. I have drunk lots of water and eaten small meals and hope Ive made a difference. Il post my new weight on saturday evening. The internet is down at my mums house so have to use the OH's pc.
I may have been that weight as AF was there when I weighed and I was quite bloated. Really hope Ive made a difference. My OH bought a lovely pair of size 12 shorts and theres about a 2-3 inch gap between buttons :blush:
I have made my goal to fit into them with 2 months. Hoepfully I can do it.
Is it possible?


----------



## pinkbow

hey everyone sorry im so MIA OH is off work so not been on much....lol

congrats on the losses...and a siza 14 is fab scottishgal...ull be in those 10s again!!

i just noticed on the front page i seem to have put on 4lbs :haha: im now 10stone 8lb i weighed myself today...so yay! lol


----------



## Inge

I am proud of myself for yesterday. I did 1hr30mins on my bike :happydance:
I almost died but I did it. I have eaten today ; 2 slices of wholemeal bread with WW jam, a packet of Mc'coys crisps (steak flavour :wacko:) and am going to have pasta and low fat tomato soup for dinner. Havent been very hungry lately, guess thats a good thing :shrug:
I havent done any exercise today but will try to do 1hr tomorow.
Iv been wondering what everybody else is doing for exercise?


----------



## Vickie

well done on the exercise!

I do Weight Watchers here, really like the program so far :D


----------



## pinkbow

Exercise for me is, yoga, tai bo, wii fit and loadsa sit ups lol....oh and also running on the treadmill.

im not a fan of the bike, when i had a personal trainer(pre preg) he said it was a waste of ur energy ud need to do like 3 extra hours to burn the same amount of fat 30mins on a treadmil(or running) would do.


----------



## Inge

Im not really following a WW diet. If I fancy a quick meal I grab a WW ready meal. The chicken curry is amazing. Would love one now. Their soups are nice too. The OH just had breaded chicken and BBQ sauce and I had 1 piece and no more. Am getting good and controlling myself. The only downfall Ive had is a packet of crisp today. 
On another note, does having your period make you weight vary much? Ive heard it does but can it be a noticable change?


----------



## scottishgal89

i get really bloated during period. never weighed myself on it but i think i would def put on weight because my tummy gets really quite big.

mummytoamber- you allowed to eat snack a jacks?


----------



## Vickie

For me I find with WW I still eat a lot of the same foods, just smaller versions or the whole wheat version. I think it's mostly about portion control and staying within your points/caloric intake each day :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachydaz said:


> Exercise for me is, yoga, tai bo, wii fit and loadsa sit ups lol....oh and also running on the treadmill.
> 
> im not a fan of the bike, when i had a personal trainer(pre preg) he said it was a waste of ur energy ud need to do like 3 extra hours to burn the same amount of fat 30mins on a treadmil(or running) would do.

hows that? Use legs almost the same way.
you sweat just as much. most days easier to go on bike its helped loads in my weightloss.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aye scottishgal should be fine.
i keep meaning to buy them myself :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Im back =]
Annnd im gonna need lots of kicks up the backside!! Gonna start exercising tomorrow so the wobbly bits bcecome less wobbly!


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> Exercise for me is, yoga, tai bo, wii fit and loadsa sit ups lol....oh and also running on the treadmill.
> 
> im not a fan of the bike, when i had a personal trainer(pre preg) he said it was a waste of ur energy ud need to do like 3 extra hours to burn the same amount of fat 30mins on a treadmil(or running) would do.
> 
> hows that? Use legs almost the same way.
> you sweat just as much. most days easier to go on bike its helped loads in my weightloss.Click to expand...

Im freaking out over that quote. I thought the bike is good. Any exercise that gets your heart rate up and gets you sweating is good for you, surely?


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> aye scottishgal should be fine.
> i keep meaning to buy them myself :)

theyre on a deal in tesco the now!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Inge said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> Exercise for me is, yoga, tai bo, wii fit and loadsa sit ups lol....oh and also running on the treadmill.
> 
> im not a fan of the bike, when i had a personal trainer(pre preg) he said it was a waste of ur energy ud need to do like 3 extra hours to burn the same amount of fat 30mins on a treadmil(or running) would do.
> 
> hows that? Use legs almost the same way.
> you sweat just as much. most days easier to go on bike its helped loads in my weightloss.Click to expand...
> 
> Im freaking out over that quote. I thought the bike is good. Any exercise that gets your heart rate up and gets you sweating is good for you, surely?Click to expand...

As far as im aware yes. When i use the bike i sweat from every part of my body..sorry if tmi lol!
On the biggest loser the trainers always had them on bike aswell as treadmill! Like i say 1 thing ive done the most ive almost lost 3st so must be working, my legs are alot slimmer haha.

sorry but can u tell me your goal weight again i totally forgot add u the other day, sorry!


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> Exercise for me is, yoga, tai bo, wii fit and loadsa sit ups lol....oh and also running on the treadmill.
> 
> im not a fan of the bike, when i had a personal trainer(pre preg) he said it was a waste of ur energy ud need to do like 3 extra hours to burn the same amount of fat 30mins on a treadmil(or running) would do.
> 
> hows that? Use legs almost the same way.
> you sweat just as much. most days easier to go on bike its helped loads in my weightloss.Click to expand...
> 
> Im freaking out over that quote. I thought the bike is good. Any exercise that gets your heart rate up and gets you sweating is good for you, surely?Click to expand...
> 
> As far as im aware yes. When i use the bike i sweat from every part of my body..sorry if tmi lol!
> On the biggest loser the trainers always had them on bike aswell as treadmill! Like i say 1 thing ive done the most ive almost lost 3st so must be working, my legs are alot slimmer haha.
> 
> sorry but can u tell me your goal weight again i totally forgot add u the other day, sorry!Click to expand...

The weight I wanna get down to overall is 9st. Is gonna be hard I know. But I think im doing enough to shift the weight. Im trying to drink more water. Would this help my weight loss? Im just wondering if it will help me lose a bit more by keeping the water intake up high.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Inge said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> Exercise for me is, yoga, tai bo, wii fit and loadsa sit ups lol....oh and also running on the treadmill.
> 
> im not a fan of the bike, when i had a personal trainer(pre preg) he said it was a waste of ur energy ud need to do like 3 extra hours to burn the same amount of fat 30mins on a treadmil(or running) would do.
> 
> hows that? Use legs almost the same way.
> you sweat just as much. most days easier to go on bike its helped loads in my weightloss.Click to expand...
> 
> Im freaking out over that quote. I thought the bike is good. Any exercise that gets your heart rate up and gets you sweating is good for you, surely?Click to expand...
> 
> As far as im aware yes. When i use the bike i sweat from every part of my body..sorry if tmi lol!
> On the biggest loser the trainers always had them on bike aswell as treadmill! Like i say 1 thing ive done the most ive almost lost 3st so must be working, my legs are alot slimmer haha.
> 
> sorry but can u tell me your goal weight again i totally forgot add u the other day, sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> The weight I wanna get down to overall is 9st. Is gonna be hard I know. But I think im doing enough to shift the weight. Im trying to drink more water. Would this help my weight loss? Im just wondering if it will help me lose a bit more by keeping the water intake up high.Click to expand...

Its do-able though! I wana get to 10st as very long term goal that'll be over 7st lost. 
Water is 1 of key things to help aid weightloss. Huge improved in many things since i started drinking the 2l a day.


----------



## scottishgal89

mummytoamber- how much have you lost since you have been on slimfast?
just had my last pizza hut before d day tomorrow :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachydaz said:


> hey everyone sorry im so MIA OH is off work so not been on much....lol
> 
> congrats on the losses...and a siza 14 is fab scottishgal...ull be in those 10s again!!
> 
> i just noticed on the front page i seem to have put on 4lbs :haha: im now 10stone 8lb i weighed myself today...so yay! lol

youve lost? well done :)

i tried on pair 14st today.. haha. They were big flared ones though got them up to middle of top of my legs.. not there yet lol


----------



## scottishgal89

well done rach :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottishgal89 said:


> mummytoamber- how much have you lost since you have been on slimfast?
> just had my last pizza hut before d day tomorrow :)

first month was 9.5lbs
weigh in day tomorrow 5 weeks gone, its flown over. 

ohhh i love there nacho's!!


----------



## pinkbow

MummyToAmberx said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone sorry im so MIA OH is off work so not been on much....lol
> 
> congrats on the losses...and a siza 14 is fab scottishgal...ull be in those 10s again!!
> 
> i just noticed on the front page i seem to have put on 4lbs :haha: im now 10stone 8lb i weighed myself today...so yay! lol
> 
> youve lost? well done :)
> 
> i tried on pair 14st today.. haha. They were big flared ones though got them up to middle of top of my legs.. not there yet lolClick to expand...


Yeah ive lost :wacko: lol

A treadmill has the distinct advantage over a stationary bike in forcing your core muscles (abdomen and back) to work as you stay upright and balanced
during walking or jogging. Adding the arm motion also burns more
calories and requires a stronger core...

Basically u use more than ur legs when on a treadmill thats all hun.

just trying to offer help :hugs:....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

rachydaz said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone sorry im so MIA OH is off work so not been on much....lol
> 
> congrats on the losses...and a siza 14 is fab scottishgal...ull be in those 10s again!!
> 
> i just noticed on the front page i seem to have put on 4lbs :haha: im now 10stone 8lb i weighed myself today...so yay! lol
> 
> youve lost? well done :)
> 
> i tried on pair 14st today.. haha. They were big flared ones though got them up to middle of top of my legs.. not there yet lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> A treadmill has the distinct advantage over a stationary bike in forcing your core muscles (abdomen and back) to work as you stay upright and balanced
> during walking or jogging. Adding the arm motion also burns more
> calories and requires a stronger core...
> 
> Basically u use more than ur legs when on a treadmill thats all hun.
> 
> just trying to offer help :hugs:....Click to expand...

I might sound stupid but i do arm exercises while riding lol! good thing living room aint on first floor otherwise id properly get funny looks :haha:
yeah i know you are :)


----------



## Inge

Just finished a bowl of pasta. Was so good. Havent eaten pasta for weeks!
I am so full now :nope: I m going to try to do a 1hr work out on my bike tomorow. I will try to motivate myself to exercise :thumbup:
I want to see results so I will make myself do it. If I can get down to around 12st and hopefully into my size 12 jeans in the next month-6 weeks ill be so happy. The reason its a timeline of 6 weeks is because I have to fit into those size 12 shorts this summer :cry: they look too nice too be stuffed in my "goal drawer". Thats basically my bottom drawer with items I want to fit into again. I have some pale skinny jeans in a size 12 there too. They used to be my favourites :cry:


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> mummytoamber- how much have you lost since you have been on slimfast?
> just had my last pizza hut before d day tomorrow :)
> 
> first month was 9.5lbs
> weigh in day tomorrow 5 weeks gone, its flown over.
> 
> ohhh i love there nacho's!!Click to expand...


do they do ready meals like ww?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottishgal89 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> mummytoamber- how much have you lost since you have been on slimfast?
> just had my last pizza hut before d day tomorrow :)
> 
> first month was 9.5lbs
> weigh in day tomorrow 5 weeks gone, its flown over.
> 
> ohhh i love there nacho's!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do they do ready meals like ww?Click to expand...

nope
i think they used too, but think only recently changed there plan to whole 3-2-1 thing


----------



## scottishgal89

what yogurts do u eat?
i struggled to buy snacks.
do you have a shake in the mornin then a snack then a shake then snack then dinner or somethin?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

scottishgal89 said:


> what yogurts do u eat?
> i struggled to buy snacks.
> do you have a shake in the mornin then a snack then a shake then snack then dinner or somethin?

think its muller ones with lil choco pieces in like 48cals or ww yoghurts any under 100 cals. 

my days differ but today its gone, shake followed with 2 go ahead slices, 20mins on bike, resting period infront of tv lol Made food for lunch snack around 4pm (didnt finish eating till 1:45) had shake about 5, bike for 20mins at 6 then another go ahead slice at 7. Came about 1200 for today.


----------



## scottishgal89

so the meal can be at lunch?
is a snack like a wrap or half a pitta or that too?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

your 600 cal meal can be lunch or tea. I prefer now to eat food for lunch before weigh in day lol

i wouldn't have a wrap as that alone is about 168 cals, filled with alot of carbs.


----------



## scottishgal89

so would a wrap more be for meal at dinner? like fajitas or somethin


----------



## scottishgal89

mummytoamber- 

do you use the premade shakes or the tubs of powder?
you found the stuff cheap anywhere?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

wrap would be part of a meal yes say with tuna for protein, lettuces & carrotss for veggy stuff and wedges for your carbs.

boots had offer 2.99 a tub last week. Think asda doing them 3.50 atm. Tesco 2 for£7 i prefer the tubs. Like for example the rich choco tastes very rich ready made am not huge lover of choco.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive lost 3 lbs! Cant believe it tbh :D Well chuffed. 1/2 till end of month target of 14st :D


----------



## Inge

well done :hugs:
Im feeling bad as Ive just had a raspberry muffin for breakfast. Damn OH having no bread :growlmad: I know what im having for the rest of the day so im fine. Im also going to try to do two 45 min sessions on my bike today.I managed a 1 hr and a 30 min on tuesday so I know I can do it :happydance:
Then its weigh in day tomorow :nope:. I have a feeling ive lost but am still a bit anxious. I might not be able to post my new weight tomorow, might have to wait til saturday evening.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv had have 2 slices WW bread for brekki as ran out of milk so dont worry about it :)

You know i read, having a positive feeling towards losing weigh, feeling positive towards youve lost helps weightloss. I say dont think of it being bad, bad! :D Im sure you've done fab!

I wont get much exercise in today as i need pack for tomorrow put away like 4 x washing baskets of clothes, tidy up, sort animals sort the car. lol Think all in all good workout. I need go out in a bit go get amber's little suitcase and stuff ive reserved at argos then go get milk ahah


----------



## Inge

Im cutting the grass in the back garden today. So thats a bit of a workout in itself. I am staying positive :thumbup:
Im also going to clean the house so im on the go today. Im making myself exercise and I enjoy at when I look at the timer and it has a high number on it. Makes me feel like ive achieved something :happydance: It will spur me on more if I find ive lost a nice amount this week. Im going to stick to this as I need to do it for myself


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done on the loss Lea thats fab!!

Your busy day sounds like a workout in itself!

I really need to get my bum in gear and do some excercise!!I have a bike and a rowing machine sat athering dust!!Will get one on of them today!!!x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, I think thats the key, if you think thin you will be thin, a bit of PMA never hurts it only enhances what you are doing.

Well done on the 3lb loss Mummy2Amber, thats really good.

I am suffering with AF cramps big time this one, seems like I am being stirred in the tummy with a wooden spoon!! I am doing a workout dvd later, its a 20min intense workout, I always feel really good after it (30 day shred with Jillian Michaels) combo of strength, cardio and abs - but I will do 10mins on bike too plus some more ab work!

Menu for today

b/f 2 weetabix & skimmed milk
lunch - SW soup and some chicken as a snack later
Dinner - Extra Easy Recipe - Liver & Bacon with Spring Onion Mash.

(all syn free)

Laura, I think by helping out with the group like you say will defo be a good starter on confidence and also as you say you will be able to show them what you have done and share your experiences.


----------



## scottishgal89

well done mummy to amber.
i had my first shake this mornin- made me feel a bit sick :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you's.

was it ready made or tinned?

i found first 4 days sickly as id never drank so much milk in 1 go in my life.


----------



## Vickie

well done Lea! :happydance:

I checked my weight today after being so bad this weekend and was actually down .5 pounds. We'll see come Saturday though :rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

well done vickie!
that one was premade, just have the tins now though.
had a fruits of forest bar for lunch
do you use ready made or tins?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

vickie - thank you!

heading in right direction, well done!

i have tinned, unless going out for whole day, or like im going away my parents for weekend tomorrow.


----------



## scottishgal89

think ive followed slim fast pretty good for day one.
had a shake for bfast
meal bar for lunch
half a pitta with tuna as snack
some cashew nuts as snack
fajitas for dinner which were the best ive made in ages :)
and going to have an apple in a wee while.
dont think ive drank enough water so need to try and gulp loads down before bed and not exercised yet but thats lo in bed so will tidy livingroom and then do exercise dvd 
im feeling pretty positive, expected to feel hungry but im not. just made sure i ate plenty for dinner.

how has everyone elses day been? :flower:


----------



## pinkbow

Yay glad to see you back on here scottishgal, wasnt the same without you huni :hugs:


Well done vickie thats awesum on the loss hun!!! :happydance:

Im officially getting a treadmill for the house, woopie...skinny minny here i come! :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

fab news bout treadmill hun!!! :)
and thanks :blush: was just really upset for a few days but bit better now


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I told my mother to keep hers as i wanted it but she sold it, but can get them really cheap on ebay. Only problem is with our living room being on 1st floor, exercising on wii is very noise for next door. So i dont think its a good idea lol


----------



## scottishgal89

i know what thats like the guy upstairs from me is unreal.
many times ive wanted to go knock on the door
only he doesnt exercise- dont wanna think bout what he does :sick:

:rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

:haha: omg scottishgal !! BOKE


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lmfao!


----------



## scottishgal89

its really really horrendous!!!
used to do my head in when i was pregnant and he woke me up.
pictures fallin off the walls and all allsorts. not good having mirrored wardrobes either :haha:


----------



## pinkbow

:rofl:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Scottish Gal, the guy upstairs sounds.........err nice lol. Mmm what could he be doing????? ((((shuddering)))

Well hope you are all okay, I am having a head wobble, my scales this morning look like I am going to be putting on - not losing, depsite losing inches and my body feel tighter and slimmer, I am not feeling it....my OH keeps showing me his work trousers being baggy, I think with me its just PMA dipping, I just need to believe in myself!

Going to do a workout now cos I feel the need, I should really be working but heads up mi ass!!


----------



## scottishgal89

i know exactly what hes up to, noises says it all :rofl: its horrible. hes your typical, ugly, beer bellied 40 odd year old guy :sick: hes got plenty money tho so...

try not to feel down about the weight loss. sometimes we will just lose inches and not weight, expecially if your working out a lot, just remember muscle is heavier than fat :hugs:


----------



## pinkbow

ok, pleeeeease dont beat urself up if you dont actually lose pounds girls... you can lose fat/inches but not "weight" as muscle is heavier than fat so u may lose 3lb in fat but put back on in muscle...ya know!...think of body builders theyr like 16stone...and are they fat...no :haha:

so dont stress too much, this is why im not so botherd on my actual scales and weight...more how im looking :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Scottishgal - thread is yours again...


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks, it got transferred back to me yesterday.

how has everyones day been?
ive been a bit naughty :blush:

choc shake for bfast
2 snack a jacks
meal bar for lunch
2 clemintines or something. dunno what they are lol
curry for dinner :blush:
more snack a jacks...yum!!

mummytoamber- whats your fave flavour of shake and meal bar?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All! Hope you've all had a good day :) W/I for me tomorrow and we'll see how it goes. I earned a crazy amount of activity points this week but ate really bad for a few days so it should be interesting :rofl:

we had turkey burgers, asparagus, and corn on the cob for dinner :munch:


----------



## scottishgal89

mmm that sounds yummy vickie.
cant wait to hear tomorrow. fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## pinkbow

good luck tommorrow vickie!!

and slightly O/T but how CUTE is hannah lol


----------



## Vickie

^well she's whining right now so I'm not particularly thinking she's cute at the moment :rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

aww wee soul.
she gorg :)


----------



## pinkbow

aww bless her...not so much on the winging tho...lol


----------



## scottishgal89

how'd today go vickie? :)


----------



## Inge

Hello :flower:
Im back. Internet is down at my house so am at OH's. I wieghed friday and im now 13st 8lbs. 3lbs gone :happydance: Its only the first week but im now very positive about the rest of my weight loss. Since friday Ive done 2 hours of cycling so am on for a good amount of exercise this week. I want to do another 1hr tomorow as Im not exercising monday. I find it too hard to have rest days as I love exercising now. I really hope I lose another 3lbs this week. Im on a healthy eating plan at the moment. Lots of freshfruit and vegetables and lots of water :thumbup:
Am very pleased with myself :happydance:


----------



## scottishgal89

well done on loss inge :thumbup:


----------



## Inge

scottishgal89 said:


> well done on loss inge :thumbup:

Thank you :hugs:
I want to lose almost 4 stone to get to 9 stone again so I have a long way to go. I was so pleased when I saw the loss. Hope everyone else is doing good today x


----------



## scottishgal89

ive had such a bad day today.
feelin a bit down about it
cant stop eating.
i didnt do slimfast properly
need to go get a container to shake my shakes in.
grrrrrr 
annoyed at myself
:grr:


----------



## Inge

Its not that bad :hugs:
Tomorow is another day. Todays just a blip. One day a week where you dont worry about diet is good for you. Monday is my day as its the OH's day off. Meaning, no exercise and rubbish food! :growlmad:
Last week on his day off I was very good. I stopped myself eating his man food :thumbup: Im really craving pizza at the moment. The pizza place down the road does an amzing hawiian pizza thats smothered in cheese. The cheese covers everything :yipee: I want one now. 
Just exercise tomorow and eat better :hugs:


----------



## pinkbow

well done on the weightloss inge!!!!

and I GOT MY TREADMILL TODAY :yipee: woooopie! so happy, its actually massive lol 

gonna start on it tommorrow i cant wait!


----------



## Inge

I was gonna buy a treadmill instead of a bike but theres not enough room in my bedroom. I only have a small bedroom at my mums and cant fill the house with gym equiptment. Im actually really enjoying my hour long cycle sessions :thumbup: never thought Id say that. I used to hate exercise. I am also suprised im keeping away from chocolate and sweets. If I see chocolate or cake I just look at it and walk away. I know its not worth eating cos Im set on achieving this goal :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done inge.

scottishgal - shakes don't mix like baby milk.
you need blender or hand blender or a whisk to get them smooth.

fine day for me on target for a change 1300 cals :)


----------



## pink23

hi i'm going to start in 2 weeks when oh is off. He wants to do juice diet and i'm going to do slimfast diet. I weigh 11st 10 and want to be 10st 7 so i'm at a healthy bmi x


----------



## Inge

Pink23 - hope your slimfast plan goes well x
I was thinking of doing a juice diet in a few months if my weight loss slows down. Im sure you'll do great :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hello faye!
good luck with slimfast :)


----------



## scottishgal89

MummyToAmberx said:


> well done inge.
> 
> scottishgal - shakes don't mix like baby milk.
> you need blender or hand blender or a whisk to get them smooth.
> 
> fine day for me on target for a change 1300 cals :)

yeah i know it doesnt mix like baby milk, i had one yesterday.
im sure i'll be fine with what im thinking of, its what its for


----------



## pink23

thanks leanne and inge. I'm back to my pre pregnancy weight just need to loose those few pounds before i ttc again x


----------



## scottishgal89

pink23 said:


> hi i'm going to start in 2 weeks when oh is off. He wants to do juice diet and i'm going to do slimfast diet. I weigh 11st 10 and want to be 10st 7 so i'm at a healthy bmi x

:hi:
welcome to the thread :)
i will add you to the first page just now.
i just started slimfast two days ago, its taking a bit of getting used to but will get there eventually.
i dont have very much self control when it comes to snacking, thats why i started this thread originally.
this is going to sound daft but how does a juice diet work? what are you allowed?


----------



## pinkbow

juice diet is a drastic diet, which i wouldnt advise tbh, yes u lose ALOT of weight fast but most of it goes back on if not more when u go back to eating again...

healthy eating and exercise is the way to go for "keeping" the weight off...unless ur after a quick fix for like a special occasion as ive done that when i was bridesmade few years back :haha:


----------



## pink23

i'm not quite sure oh has said he wants to try it .


----------



## pink23

thanks for adding me to x


----------



## Vickie

sorry! we've had people over so been busy all day! :)

I stayed the same this week :lol: expected it really. Glad I didn't gain!


----------



## Inge

I made a bowl of pasta last over 1 hour. Now im so bloated :blush:
Im getting a bit worried as the amount I want to lose seems so big. Its a bit daunting. I want to lose about 4 and a half stone and thats a huge amount. Am worried Ill give up. Its only the first week and 3lbs is a good amount


----------



## scottishgal89

why dont you make mini goals to reach?
so your not trying to do the whole thing in one go.
will feel less daunting
:flower:


----------



## scottishgal89

well done vickie.
you've deserved a week off to have some treats after all your hard work so far.
at least you havent gained :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

^very happy I didn't gain during my binge :rofl:

I agree with the mini-goals. At the start I had 106 pounds to lose. I set mini-goals for myself though so that I can celebrate each milestone. My next goal is 199!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

inge - ive had over 7st to lose. For me now ball really rolling i don't want to give up.
IMO if you want it that much you'l do it. Ive tried before very lil success. This time i WANT it bad. 2st till first main target. 3st to middle target 4st to long term target. 

well done vickie :)


----------



## Inge

My first goal is to lose a whole dress size. I want to fit into size 12 jeans again. That would be about a stone or around that mark? Id like to do that around 2 months(?) Is that a realistic timescale? My goals are mostly to fit into smaller sizes and feel less flabby and squishy :blush:
Id like to lose the bulk of it by October which is my OH's 30th Birthday. I think I could pull that off


----------



## pink23

i've just been into town and boots are doing special offers on the slimfast so will get some tomorrow ready for when i properly start x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

End of month weigh in tomorrow to see if ive achieved my 14st goal. I only had 1/2lb to lose soo i will be extrememly gutted if i havent been able to shift that since thursday.


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> End of month weigh in tomorrow to see if ive achieved my 14st goal. I only had 1/2lb to lose soo i will be extrememly gutted if i havent been able to shift that since thursday.

I think you would have achieved it. 
Ive done a 1 hr workout out every day since friday. I know theres such a thing as too much exercise but I get bored if I dont workout every day :nope:
I do try to have 2 days off a week though. Ive had a good day today. My appetite isnt what it once was so have had ;

a bowl of fruit salad,
a WW sandwich with cheese and chicken+a mango yogurt.
Im waiting to decide what to eat with the OH. I probably should try to eat more but I dont like eating when Im not hungry. 

Hows everyone else and their diets this evening? :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

I bet you'll have done it mummy2amber!

:)

Inge I think that's a realistic goal, though I don't quite know how many pounds equals a stone 

Going well here :) we are having a stir fry for dinner :munch:


----------



## Inge

Vickie said:


> I bet you'll have done it mummy2amber!
> 
> :)
> 
> Inge I think that's a realistic goal, though I don't quite know how many pounds equals a stone
> 
> Going well here :) we are having a stir fry for dinner :munch:

Mmm...stir fry. I love chicken stir fry. would love one now but dont have any ingredients for it :dohh:
Its 14lbs in 1 stone x
Ive lost 3lbs already so im getting there


----------



## Vickie

we're doing Thai basil chicken stir fry yum!


----------



## Inge

I might have to pop to the shops to get some bits for it.Im craving soy sauce now. I used to put so much on plain rice. Im having so many cravings today:dohh:
Does anyone have any healthy easy recipes I could try tonight? I have no idea what I want to eat :( 
I feel like chicken but thats as far as Iv planned


----------



## scottishgal89

i had a shake.....

stirfry sounds fab!!

rach- my mum gave me shaker today and it worked really well, no bits or that and only shook it for about 10secs :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you ladies :)

ohh i love stir fry's esp iceland. Want 1 tomorrow but i doubt be open tomorrow.

my day gone.
shake 230 
2 brekki biscuits 112cals.
60mins on wii fit, burned 277 cals.
lunch: mash potato, carrots, suede, 4 slices of beef, 1 yorkshire & 1 roasted potato. 480 cals. Dessert 2 slices go ahead bar. 144.
shake 230 
37mins on wii fit, 175 cals burnt.
going to have cuppa & 2 brekki biscuits.


----------



## pink23

wow everyones doing really well.
Cant wait to start mine properly and loose some wieght and let you all know. Its nice to have motivation xx


----------



## Inge

pink23 said:


> wow everyones doing really well.
> Cant wait to start mine properly and loose some wieght and let you all know. Its nice to have motivation xx

I find this site so helpful as I know theres other real women who have goals to reach. I keep motivated by reading the posts and surrorting others and getting support back. Im sure you'll reach all your goals and make lots of friends on this site :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> wow everyones doing really well.
> Cant wait to start mine properly and loose some wieght and let you all know. Its nice to have motivation xx

im sure you'll lose those 18lbs in no time :thumbup:


----------



## Inge

Morning girls x
Have had a yogurt and special K bar for breakfast and am about to head out to Tesco to get ingredients for this - https://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/inside_out_cheeseburger.html

Im might do some sweet potato wedges with it too. The burger looks so yummy :winkwink: 
Was tempted to order a pizza last night, so this is my home made take away fix :winkwink:
Hows everyone else this morning?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Looks nice that burger. Ive well gone off them though lol.


----------



## pink23

Im off to boots soon to get my shake powder. then will get fruit and other stuff nearer my proper date.xx which flavours do you recomend x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv reached my target 14st exactly :D


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> Iv reached my target 14st exactly :D

:happydance: well done :happydance:
Im hoping to have lost another 3lbs this week. Im having a rest day today. No exercise for me :cry:
I think I might be getting addicted to exercise:dohh:
I just love working out then seeing how long iv been going and I feel really proud of myself. I weigh friday so hopefully. Ill post my new weight saturday evening


----------



## scottishgal89

well done mummytoamber :)


----------



## pinkbow

well done on reaching ur target mummytoamber :)

well ive been on my treadmill managed 6mile easy :shock: cant believe it so chuffed, although my knee is now agony *sob* lol

not been so good on the food front, had a greggs oops and now im munching a bombay bad boy pot noodle lol!!!....its weird though im totally not in the mood for eating these past few days :shrug:


----------



## scottishgal89

im the same rach, im basically living on snack a jacks :dohh:
well done for 6miles!!!! i couldnt run 6metres :rofl:
try not to push yourself too hard with your knee though love 
:hugs:


----------



## pinkbow

i know i think i might have done too much, i got off and had to sit down i could see stars :rofl: god im sooo unfit.

might start with 3miles a day and see how i do...i find running quite relaxing tbh its alot easier than road running too.

me and food arent having a good relationship right now :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

shakes and snack a jacks and go ahead bars for me....next weigh in not lookin good right now :blush:


----------



## pinkbow

Me either...yak...why does it take soooooo long to lose weight lol!!


----------



## scottishgal89

i need to get crackin.
never know what might happen over the next month or so
:winkwink:


----------



## Vickie

well done mummytoamber! :happydance:

and good job on the exercise Rachy!


----------



## Inge

Good job on the 6 mile run! 
I cant run for 6 seconds. Im such a girl! My OH is fitter then me and he hasnt exercised properly for years :growlmad:
Its not fair! Ive just had the burgers I mentioned in my last post. They are amazing! I used chilli instead of paprika and they were heaven. I had them with roasted sweet potato wedges. Im stuffed now!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey girls, its so good to read that you are doing so well, I have put 1lb on, so feeling a bit narked at the min, but I did go over on my diet but I did exercise for 5 days last week, so i am thinking without the workouts it would have been a lot worse, so I am trying to focus on a positive!

I really want to do well in the next 2 weeks and lose as much as i can, I am going to cape town on holiday and need to really be good when I am there, as i want to be 11stone by the end of June so we can start TTC again........... sorry for the whinge just feel a bit let down at the min!


----------



## pink23

hi everyone.
Need a bit of advice, as you know im going to start diet in 2 weeks time. Thing is I have to have 2 toast before I go to bed due to my diabetes and just wondered how i can fit this in with my snacks so that im not eating over what i should xx


----------



## Inge

A 1lb gain is so bad. It might just be because of all the exercise. Working out makes your muscles weigh more. Thats why the day before I weigh myself I workout out for 30 mins thursday morning.
I have to do my 1hr workout today at some point. Cant be bothered right now though :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im back! sorry :( i went off the path


----------



## Inge

HannahGraceee said:


> Im back! sorry :( i went off the path

Morning :hugs:
How you been?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> hi everyone.
> Need a bit of advice, as you know im going to start diet in 2 weeks time. Thing is I have to have 2 toast before I go to bed due to my diabetes and just wondered how i can fit this in with my snacks so that im not eating over what i should xx

faye you checked you can actually do this diet? Was a thread posted on slimfast website about ifcan go on the diet, maybe go have a look? It says few who can't do it on the tin.

i think it would be fine though :)


----------



## pink23

I had a look but no one had replied to it. aslong as i look after my sugars and dont take too much insulin i will be fine. should i use my toast as one of my snacks ?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> I had a look but no one had replied to it. aslong as i look after my sugars and dont take too much insulin i will be fine. should i use my toast as one of my snacks ?

I see
could still have 3 snacks & your toast if it dont go over 1400 cals :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hey girls, its so good to read that you are doing so well, I have put 1lb on, so feeling a bit narked at the min, but I did go over on my diet but I did exercise for 5 days last week, so i am thinking without the workouts it would have been a lot worse, so I am trying to focus on a positive!
> 
> I really want to do well in the next 2 weeks and lose as much as i can, I am going to cape town on holiday and need to really be good when I am there, as i want to be 11stone by the end of June so we can start TTC again........... sorry for the whinge just feel a bit let down at the min!

You could have gained that 1lb for many reasons. Way i see it is, its 1lb, not 11lb. You should shift that no bother again. Chin up :thumbup: your doing great!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thanks Hun, I had ordered some clothes for my hols and they arrived this morning, some size 14 jeans, and I got in them, got a small bit of overhang, but I felt great getting in them..........so my positivity is up and I am thinking if I keep up what I have been doing (without the extra naughties I had last week) I shall feel just as good when I go away and I will look good too. Which is why we are all doing this, its to make us feel good in our clothes and feel better x x

It sounds so superficial but I think our confidence helps us to feel good every day. x x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Evening all! Sorry I've not been around. Hannah took a fall at the playground today so we had to rush to the doctor :dohh: she's fine though and I didn't cheat even though I was super stressed! :yipee:


----------



## scottishgal89

how many calories are in a bottle of wine?
:blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Vickie - glad hannah is fine :)

Scottish gal no idea... WW 125ml is 80cals

Go onto a data base & type in the wine it'll probably give u cals per 100ml or something.


I have no idea the cals in my lunch i feel sooo bad :\ its a cajun chicken wrap from costcos with salad + dip.. well if its over 600casl its only 3rd time ive gone over, usually am 100-200 cals under so hopefully my body shall enjoy it haha.


----------



## scottishgal89

mummytoamber- try not to worry you always stick to your right amount and surely it wouldnt be too much over?

well i drank a bottle of wine last night and hadnt eaten all day apart from some breadsticks so was really ill.
gonna need to go get a mcds or somethin today and some full sugar irn bru.
feel like a right twat.
lost 2pounds in one night but wouldnt recommend it :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I could find cals for a turkey wrap they use to do was 810 cals lol.
I havent fnished it but my god im stuffed! 

I havent drank more than 125ml since 7th march (oh birthday) im gunna be gone after few pints when i have some.


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah a full bottle of wine wasnt a good idea...ive not drank much since having lo.
drank it threw a straw as well :rofl: classy!


----------



## scottishgal89

hi everyone :hi:
how we all getting on?
i weighed today and have lost four pounds.
its alright because ive not stuck on a diet over the last few weeks and am kind of starting a fresh today. done ok so far and going to do a tummy toning dvd in a bit


----------



## Inge

despite a very busy week with not alot of exercise, I managed to lose 3lbs. My scales ares so close to 13 st. I am very positive. Out of curiosity much would you have to lose to drop a dress size? Im still not able to wear my size 12s :cry: Hopefully Il lose another 3lbs this friday. Ive done a 1hr bike and 45 mins walking today, so plenty of exercise.


----------



## scottishgal89

well done love, 3lbs is fabby.
im not sure about clothes size but im 12stone and still cant fit back into my size 12's.
keep your chin up though. you will get there!! :)
xx


----------



## scottishgal89

inge- can you give me your correct start weight, goal, current and loss so far.
i dont think your details were properly entered.
they dont add up :wacko:


----------



## Inge

My start wieght was 13st 12lbs. My goal is 9st. and my current is 13lbs 6lbs


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks :flower:
have changed it now :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses!


----------



## Inge

How is everyone this morning? Im feeling sick this morning. Think its because im at the end of my pill packet soon. Im on my break and have to take my 'blank' pill. Ive got 3 days left and no period yet but I have the cramps and sickness. So not in a foddy mood today :(


----------



## dizzyspells

Hey girls!Sorry have not been on,its been one of those weeks!!

NO weight updates to post as dont get weighed for another 10days,I cheated badly yesterday and got through a lot of wine with friend :dohh:

Oh well!!

How everyone getting on?x


----------



## scottishgal89

dizzyspells- wouldnt worry- did you have a good time? thats the main thing :thumbup:
im a bit of a disaster just now too tbh, sticking to slimfast sometimes and other days when im out i eat proper meals.
not sure next plan. i am tempted to try atkins again and make sure i stick at it, would lose the weight fast. but its soooo hard!! would need to make up a 2week meal plan or something. because i ran out of ideas and got bored or eating the same food last time
inge- hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im on same waggon as scottishgal. In 2 minds at moment about slimfast after few discoveries. Its a hugehuge shame i was really loving the plan, may look to see if there is an alternative shake. 
im still ill, full of cold.
looking forward to weigh in day as be 2nd week since the last.


----------



## pink23

hope everyone feels better.
I've only got a week till i start so im making sure most of the bad foods are out of the cupboards.x


----------



## scottishgal89

pink23- you were planning on starting slimfast werent you?
mummytoamber has just looked into it and found that its WAY above your daily sugar intake and is making us feel quite ill when we dont stick to it- headaches, tired, lightheaded.
obviously is totally up to you but would look into it a wee bit more before you start :thumbup: because we are both now considering weaning ourselves off of it


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> hope everyone feels better.
> I've only got a week till i start so im making sure most of the bad foods are out of the cupboards.x


all im going to say is check my post in scottishgals slim fast thread.


----------



## Inge

the :witch: is here :cry: Im very crampy and craving bad food. Had a packet of crisp and a snack bag of chocolate fingers and a cheese sandwhich today. I dont think il have another meal today. I have some raspberry sorbet I might have later with the OH. Might help the cramps. 
Ive also done 1hr on my bike and 100 stomach crunches. My abs were burning after though :nope:
Ive done 3 hrs on my bike since weigh in day on friday. So im pleased with myself. I go food shopping with my mum tomorow so can get some more good food then.


----------



## scottishgal89

well done inge for still exercising.
hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## pink23

ooh i will go and check now. if its sugary its not to good for my diabetes. off to have a look x


----------



## Inge

thanks :hugs:
I felt horrible and crmapy but made myself do it. Felt good to know I had the will power to push through it. My appetite is missing because of my period being here but im craving so much rubbish. OH's car had crisp in so I had a pack..mmmm...smoky bacon...:wacko:


----------



## scottishgal89

its FULL of sugar. imo couldnt do it with diabetes


----------



## MummyToAmberx

we been this food centre of local food.
got 4 good sized brown buns ( rather flat like, lol)
so had 1 of them tuna & lettuces. Followed with 1 go ahead slice & small slice of cheesecake = me happy :)
going on cross trainer in the moment, hope to manage 15mins. Got slight headache like.


----------



## Inge

I used to love my cross trainer :cloud9:
But it broke cos I used it too much and the join in the arm broke. I love my bike now


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aye im using both.. Im burning twice cals in half time compared to bike so loving it atm. 
think going go on ebay see what else i can pick up.


----------



## Inge

I just have the bike and ab trimmer at the moment. I cant really get anything else as theres not enough room for it. Im trying to doa t least 3 hrs a week bike. Ive done that already since friday so im on for at least 4hrs this week.


----------



## scottishgal89

what you girls think of this-

https://www.ehow.com/way_5208536_juice_based-detox-diet.html

im trying to lose weight pretty quick. got something on in 3weeks...

:flower:


----------



## Inge

scottishgal - I would love to do something like that. But at the mo I dont have the money to get a uicer/blender and all the fruit/veg I would need :nope: I might try it in September time after Ive hopefully paid off my college fee's. It looks good. I dont think I could stick it for long though.
I have done 4 hrs of bike since friday and I wanna keep going! I think someones getting a bit too addicted to exercise....:blush:


----------



## Inge

oh my god..Ive been so hungry today! I had 2 slices ofd WW toast and a cheese sandwhich with WW bread. Might have another 2 slices toast later about 3-4pm then have my low cal evening meal at 7pm? I keep looking at my bike and am not sure if I can be bother today:nope:
I will do it , just not yet! I hope I can lose another 3lbs this week. :thumbup: Il be so happy if I can. Hows eveyone else today?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im having slice of cheesecake, yum yum :)


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> im having slice of cheesecake, yum yum :)

mmm... Ive not had cheesecake for ages :wacko:
Il get some WW's tomorow. Im having a lazy day today as tomorow im gonna be very busy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mine was locally produced so no idea on cals, so having tiny slices a day lol.


----------



## Inge

Evening girls! 
I did my 50mins on bike yesterday. I think iv done 3hrs 50mins/4hrs 50mins this week. Im not sure as I cant remeber if I worked out monday :blush:
I hope iv lost another 3lbs this week. I took my measurements and my hips are 39inchs and waist is 34inchs. That feels huge! My waist was a 27inch 2 years ago!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

34" for your waist, wouldnt complain with that, mine 38"

im totally wrecked tonight like, not had much energy but managed to burn 600 cals so does me


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i lost 3lb since last weigh in, i noticed youved added on my 0.5lb so it'll only need to -2.5lbs


----------



## Inge

3lbs is good :thumbup:
mummytoamber - you made me eat a slice of banoffee cheesecake! OH bought 2 as it was 2 for £3 in tesco and I resisted til he just had a slice. 
It was so good. Banoffee pie is the one dessert I cant resist! Im doing a 1hr bike today then some stomach crunches and reverse crunches. Then its weigh day tomorow morning :cry: damn OH, iv probably lost nothing cos his junk food :( My AF is still here so thats why it was so hard to resist. He has saturday off this week so hopefully wont eat to much junk. Hows everyone else this morning?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I doubt 1 bit going make a huge differance if any. If you'd ate it every day (big pieces) then aye you may have gained but how much your exercising i doubt it. 
If you dont treat yourself & be strict all the time more likely to binge out. 

Thank you 

Iv got AF cramping mainly in the evening/through the night. Im having off day with exercise as i was reading it can benefit your losses too.


----------



## Inge

I try to have 1/2 days off from exercise but I get bored if I dont workout! Never thought id say that. I used to hate exercise. I actually told my OH how much I weigh and he wasnt recoiling in horror and disgust as I thought he would. He said I dont look my wieght abnd he loves me as I am. He said as long as Im happy he's behind me. Im gonna be so pleased when I get into the 12st area. Only 6lbs to go. I hate AF at the moment. Im feeling very sick and dont wanna do anything. I have about 2-3" to go till I fit into my size 12s so fingers crossed :shrug:


----------



## Inge

oh my go :wacko::wacko:
I got a job! I went for interview for sainsburys canteen in trowbridge on 17th may and havent heard til today. I start weds 23rd at 8am. Im so happy. Im doing a maths gcse and business diploma in sept and im now applying to do my science gcse's again now I have a secure weekend job!


----------



## Inge

oh my god :wacko::wacko:
I got a job! I went for interview for sainsburys canteen in trowbridge on 17th may and havent heard til today. I start weds 23rd at 8am. Im so happy. Im doing a maths gcse and business diploma in sept and im now applying to do my science gcse's again now I have a secure weekend job!


----------



## pink23

yey on job inge:thumbup:
Well ive just done my weekly shop and will be starting my diet sunday. i will try and walk in the day and probably every other day go on the wii. ive got ea active so will do an hour on there sometimes and wii fit to.
Hope everyone is well xx still 11st 10 so thats good x


----------



## Inge

evening all x
Am a bit anxious to weigh in tomorow. Ive done a 1hr bike session today. Might do another 30 mins later(?) not sure yet. I feel bored so exercise is the answer! Am incredibly happy as the job and colloege situation is so good. Have sent for an application to re take my science gcse so I'll be so busy the next year. College is a 1hr wlak from my house so I'l have plenty of exercise from that :happydance: Cant wait til september!


----------



## Inge

i have lost 2lbs this week. Thats 8lbs in 3 weeks :happydance:


----------



## pink23

hi all x
Well i have just trackey my calories for whati have eaten today so i have offically started my diet and will weigh myself next sunday.
I made turkey stir fry for tea yummy xx


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: hi all, sorry ive been mia
inge- well done on weight loss and on the job!!
pink23- stir fry sounds fab!! what diet have you decided on?

i started my juice diet/detox today and im STARVING!!! hopefully it will be worth it though. going to tidy and then do exercise dvd :) feeling quite upbeat about it.
im meeting someone in just under four weeks so thats my aim. to try and have lost weight and be healthy eating in small portions by then. hopefully that will keep me going a bit too 

:flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

have you updated my loss?


----------



## scottishgal89

yes


----------



## MummyToAmberx

okay

well done inge.


500mins of exercise done since monday
3539 cals burnt


----------



## Inge

Well done on the exercise! :thumbup:
Ive done 2 hours so far. Didnt exercise saturday or today as Im with the OH. I ll do another 1hr tomorow. A huge plus came yesterday; my size 14 jeans are getting loose around the hips and bum! I never need a belt with them but yesterday they kept slipping down so had to find a belt quick :blush:
Hopefully size 12 is close :cloud9:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

its interesting how clothes fit differently on us.
how tall are you inge?

im now where near 14s yet im like 4/5lb higher than you lol.


----------



## Inge

Im about 5"6/5"7(?) not too sure. I think its more 5"7. OH doesnt think im this size either :nope: He thinks I look not even 12 stone, he must be blind :dohh:
I think I just carry the weight funny and its not very noticable when I gain/lose. I hope when Ive lost the first stone its more noticable.


----------



## Inge

Am craving exercise! Have had 2 slices of WW plain malt bread, a bowl of raspberry sorbet (homemade!) and about to have a jacket potato with beans and cheese. Might have another jacket potato later, or maybe have 2 small ones now?


----------



## Pricey

scottishgal89 said:


> im meeting someone in just under four weeks so thats my aim.
> :flower:

Weird that, me too! :shock:

I've also started being good lately. Having Jacket Potato with Salad for dinner at work etc. Then when I finish, I buy a salad to take home for the evening. I always find myself wondering if the Daily Amounts on the package are actually correct? 

I want to start running again, so might do that. I'm trying to get my hands on the Nike for iPod gizmo and give that a go! Or, I'll just make an epic running playlist!

Wish me lucks. :thumbup:


----------



## Inge

scottishgal - Inge made a boo-boo :blush:
I have just realised after 3 weeks that my scales were wrong :dohh:
I actually started at 13st 8lb and am now 13st. I was 4lbs out :dohh:
I cant believe I didnt realise!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: everyone! Just checking in! Sorry I've been MIA, life is crazy with a toddler around :lol:

how's everyone doing? lots of losses?


----------



## scottishgal89

Pricey said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> im meeting someone in just under four weeks so thats my aim.
> :flower:
> 
> Weird that, me too! :shock:
> 
> I've also started being good lately. Having Jacket Potato with Salad for dinner at work etc. Then when I finish, I buy a salad to take home for the evening. I always find myself wondering if the Daily Amounts on the package are actually correct?
> 
> I want to start running again, so might do that. I'm trying to get my hands on the Nike for iPod gizmo and give that a go! Or, I'll just make an epic running playlist!
> 
> Wish me lucks. :thumbup:Click to expand...


:rofl:
your in trouble!!!!

good luck :winkwink:


----------



## scottishgal89

Inge said:


> scottishgal - Inge made a boo-boo :blush:
> I have just realised after 3 weeks that my scales were wrong :dohh:
> I actually started at 13st 8lb and am now 13st. I was 4lbs out :dohh:
> I cant believe I didnt realise!!

thats ok, will fix it now, least its a good boo-boo and your 4lbs lighter than you thought :thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

Vickie said:


> :hi: everyone! Just checking in! Sorry I've been MIA, life is crazy with a toddler around :lol:
> 
> how's everyone doing? lots of losses?

:hi:
how are you gettin on?
im on a juice diet/detox now (or meant to be)
had a takeaway last night :blush:
im too scared to weigh myself just now so going to leave it a bit i think :flower:


----------



## Vickie

doing good :)

lost 49 pounds now :thumbup:

a juice/detox doesn't sound like much fun to me, how do you like it?


----------



## scottishgal89

its quite hard, the first few days i was really hungry.
started it on monday so not that far into it and had to start again today after last night.
eating last night gave me a sore tummy though cause i hadnt eaten in days so wont be doing that again in a hurry.
rachydaz has done them before so she's keeping me right.
the amounts you can have are quite tiny though eg. 3 bananas, 1oz grapes and 4 juices then just water in between.
thats great on your loss. how much more are you wanting to lose before hannah's birthday?


----------



## Vickie

my goal was 50 pounds by Hannah's birthday so I should hit that unless I have a major set back. Hoping to hit 53 lost than I'll be halfway there :thumbup:

that does sound hard, how long are you supposed to do the juice diet?


----------



## Vickie

my goal was 50 pounds by Hannah's birthday so I should hit that unless I have a major set back. Hoping to hit 53 lost than I'll be halfway there :thumbup:

that does sound hard, how long are you supposed to do the juice diet?


----------



## scottishgal89

the diets just a temporary thing. few weeks tops i think or its quite dangerous.
not sure what i'm going to do yet. just wait and see how things go.
it will decrease my appetite though which is good cause i eat quite big portions.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with it :hugs:


----------



## scottishgal89

thank you :)
and im sure you will definitly meet your goal before hannah's birthday.
well done on your loss since you were last on, updated for you, hope its right


----------



## Inge

am v upset. just had a row with OH and he's stormed out. its 11pm aswell :cry:


----------



## Vickie

looks right except that I *think* I'm at 201 not 201.5 

thanks for updating :)

:hugs: Inge


----------



## Inge

:hugs:thanks vickie. Am just in need to talk to someone as I dont want to end us. We were planning our whole future and now he's being so horribel to me :cry:


----------



## scottishgal89

inge :hugs:
pm me if you want to talk about it


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1.5lb lost :)


----------



## Inge

scottishgal89 said:


> inge :hugs:
> pm me if you want to talk about it

thanks x x 
its fine now. He just went to the takeaway :nope: and came straight back home. 
We had a long talk and turns out he is just as upset as I am about having to stop TTC. I thought he didnt care so Im happy he feels the same as I do. 
Thanks for everyones support though :hugs:
Anyway.. back to the diet! Im about to have some toast and then Il be walking into town with my brother, so thats at least 1hr of walking today. Then Il do my 1hr on bike later on. Tomorow I wont doing any exercise as Il be at OH's to watch football...fun (!)


----------



## scottishgal89

well done on loss MTA :thumbup:
inge- glad things are better now.

i just made me own juice for the first time. was nice, think theres more on the unit than in the glass though. :blush: made some for the rest of the day too. saves me doin it later. never realised how much fruit you need to use to get a full glass. its a lot

MTA- what did you decide to do with slimfast? you weaning yourself off it?


----------



## scottishgal89

Vickie said:


> looks right except that I *think* I'm at 201 not 201.5
> 
> thanks for updating :)
> 
> :hugs: Inge

sorry, i cant count :haha:
fixed it now :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I came off in about 4 days.


----------



## scottishgal89

whats your plan now? are you just going to have a calorie controlled diet or...?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just doing what i was before, eat good, move more as it did work as i lost 31lbs so, if i can lose that again, thats me sorted lol.


----------



## scottishgal89

that sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done MummytoAmber!


----------



## Inge

Today my legs are feeling the burn! I did 25 lunges and 25 squats and 1hr bike yesterday. Today I walked to town (30min each way) and walked around ALOT. I left the house at 1 and got back 4:50(!)
God knows what took so long. Now my legs are aching and burning! Hopefully I have another loss in the morning. 
Everyone seems to be doing so well. Today I ate ; 2 slices of toast, a cheeseburger in town, a small bowl of ice cream, and a 400 cal sweet chilli chicken+noodle meal. I feel so bad after all that!


----------



## Inge

afternoon ladies :thumbup:
I dont have scales as OH's house so after a heavy breakfast :dohh: I weighed myself :dohh:
I was still 13st :cry:
BUT I weighed mysaelf last thursday evening and then again friday morning and id lost 2lbs. So Il weigh myself tomorow before I eat to get a better reading. I think I might have only lost a pound. I dont think Ive done that good this week. But I start my new job on wednesday so I will get a 1hr walking and a 6hr work day soon. My mum brought me some green tea diet pills from holland and barrett today. She lost quite a bit of weight when she used them so Il start taking them tomorow. Hopeully they might help me lose an extra pound or two a week


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If you STS at least you maintained you weightm thats better than gaining. 

imo i think diet pills are wrong, you personally dont need them, good luck on them though.

ive updated my pictures am over moon with the results!


----------



## Pricey

Bought a health over load today. Fruit, Salads, Yogurts etc. Got me some new jogging bottoms and the Nike+ for iPod. 

Going out to try it now and see what I can burn. :)


----------



## Inge

MummyToAmberx said:


> If you STS at least you maintained you weightm thats better than gaining.
> 
> imo i think diet pills are wrong, you personally dont need them, good luck on them though.
> 
> ive updated my pictures am over moon with the results!

I got them on a spur of the moment. I know I dont need them but I got down as Ive been loising 2-3lbs a week and the scales stayed the same this week. I dont think Il ever take the tbh :dohh:
I do think I havent been as strict on myself as in past weeks. As the weathers been so hot I cant be bothered to cycle for 1hr and do leg+stomach exercises, while eating healthy food. Id rather sit down with an ice cream!
But tomorow Im getting back on track. Im getting a weekend worth of good food and going to exercise a bit more. I dont want my weight to stick at 13st forever. At the moment 9st is so far away I think I want a quick fix. However I do know quick fixes are bad for you and dont last forever so I wont be going down that route. As you said, at least I didnt gain :happydance:


----------



## Inge

Evening girls x 
Im doing good today. Did 1hr 30mins on my bike today. 
Will do same tomorow but will be changing speeds alot. So say 3 mins steady pace, 2 mins fast to hopefully make a bigger impact. 
Hoping to lose 3lbs by friday weigh in.


----------



## pink23

I weighed 11st 9lb this morning so 1lb lost yey. im just happy i lost some and hopefuly by december im a nice weight when we hopefully ttc again xx


----------



## Inge

congratulations pink x
My new job starts tomorow and im so excited! Hopefully I do ok. I had 4 slices of pizza last night but I have done 1hr30 exercise everyday since saturday so it should be fine. Thats the only naughty thing Iv had and will have this week.


----------



## scottishgal89

well done pink23

inge you deserve a treat!! you do lots of exercise, im sure you'll burn it off in no time.
good luck for tomorrow with new job too :flower:

im going back on atkins today and i will stick to it this time. feel hungry already but should pass in a few days. need to do plenty exercise too.
i feel so lazy though :(

hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## Inge

Thanks x
Iv really got into exercising now. I take 1/2 days off a week but I love getting on my bike and cycling for 1hr+ to music. I might be going out for a meal tomorow to a chinise buffett to celebrate my new job but it depends on who can make it. Ive had a clementine craving today and just eaten loads of them :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All fine over here! 

850mins of exercise last week, burnt off just over 4 days of food :)

Hoping to god for 2lb loss to take me to 50lb in total, not much further to go!!


Good luck tomorrow inge.


----------



## Inge

850mins in a week :happydance:
Oh my god! That sounds so much! How much was that roughly in a day and what type of exercises? You should have no problem losing 2lbs this week


----------



## scottishgal89

wow MTA thats loads!! well done you.
im sure you will have no probs losing that


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats exercise logged from monday till sunday, but thank you! So i dont know what it is from thursday to thursday unless i worked that out again. 

Erm inge i'll go check on my log at daily for you. 

Cross trainer/bike/wii fit/wii games/walking/cleaning(I spend few hours a day doing this with 2 messy girls lol) I cut the back garden grass yesterday took me just over an 1hr, we have alot its on a hill, was like 500cals burnt lol. So think im going to take that up a bit more.

Ive just proper in my first proper cake, doing an england theme 1, hope it helps them win tomorrow! lmao. 

Hope the aktins works better for you this time scottishgal.


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks :)
the last time i lost 6lbs in 4days so i just need to keep at it and not cave this time because it really does work


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Alot people on fitness pal that are on that diet.

Inge - Average 40mins a day. Think it was slighly up this week i did over 5 hrs of working on sunday as i went to chessington!


----------



## Inge

Thanks for that 
Ive just done a 30min cycle. Might do some squats and press ups, I can only do 20 of each at the mo as Im such a girl :wacko:
All my exercise is done in my room with the door firmly closed. I hate people seeing me exercise! 
Ive done 5hrs cycling in 4 days so Im proud of myself. Only exercise Il do tomorow is working 8-2pm so Il have a nice rest hopefully. 
I also need some help with breakfast idea's. At the mo I eat 1-2 piece of toast, if that. I want to go tesco tonight to get some bits for breakfasts and work lunches. Any idea's? I hate milk and muesli mixed with yogurt is icky to me as is porridge. I cant eat much in the mornings as 2 pieces of toast leave me with a heavy tummy, same with anything I eat in the mornings.


----------



## Inge

I worked 8am til 4:!5pm today :coffee: My feet kill but suprisingly im not tired:coffee:
I went to bed at midnight and got up at 7am so I should be a little tired.
My diet today has been ; a sandwich with one slice of sliced cheese, same again but with 2 slices of chicken and am about to have a chicken tikka good for you asda meal with naan bread :happydance:.
I havent done any exercise but working has compensated for that!
Also my manager said I did great :happydance: She was so nice to me and its a tiny canteen in the new Trowbridge Sainsburys for staff. It doesnt open til next wednesday but its already so busy with staff.
Hows everyone elses day been?


----------



## Inge

Hiya. My feet are on fire!!!
8-4 shift is leaving me knackered and I cant be bothered to work out. Ive done 5hrs of bike this week but havent done any since tuesday. I walked for 1hr today and was on my feet constantly for another 8hrs at work. Is it bad I havent worked out? I might life my OH's weights later if I can be bothered! Ive eaten ; 2 pieces of toast, and two yogurts. Dinner is lean mince and potatoes...my favehappydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

not had another meal inge? Sounds like ainteating enough.

working its self is a workout.


----------



## Inge

My appetites gone recently. Ive never had much of one to be honest. I dont feel hungry in the morning and feel bloated and sick if I do eat early. Then lunch is something small like a yogurt as I dont like having a heaving stomach when Im busy. Then evening is usually my best meal, I try to eat lean meat, veg and potato/brown pasta/brown rice. 
I dont want to force myself to eat when Im not hungry so I just wait til I feel hungry :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

better to actually eat large brekki, medium dinner, small tea. How i try to do it. I won't eat pasta for tea to high in carbs for my liking.
i understand can't force ya self for your organs/ breathing need consume over 1000 cals alone


----------



## MummyToAmberx

better to actually eat large brekki, medium dinner, small tea. How i try to do it. I won't eat pasta for tea to high in carbs for my liking.
i understand can't force ya self for your organs/ breathing need consume over 1000 cals alone


----------



## Inge

G-day girls! Inge is a v positive bunny today. As you all know I was gonna go to college and study a business diploma so I could go into catering management. Well, I talked to OH last night and he said, "what would you do if they asked you to do FT work?" I said Id take it straight away, no hesitation!
I told my lovely manager Lou, and she said she'l ask her boss and get back to me. She said its almost a certainty it will happen, and I can train for a work based NVQ in Hospitaliy Supervisory skills whilst I work FT. Am so pleased as that means, better money, more hours, being able to save for a house,wedding (some day) and a baby. I also want to have laser eye surgery before April and thats about £1600 for both eyes. Everything is working so good atm. 
Also the head of the company came in and said to Lou, that he was so impressed that someone my age was so good and hard working, professional, :cloud9: I didnt hear that til the end of the day but im still so pleased that iv been noticed.
Tomorow its just me and the chef and I havent be in a role like that for a while. I used to work every sunday by myself but not for the last year! Ill be fine though. Cant wait x x


----------



## scottishgal89

Thats great news Inge :happydance:
Sounds like your having a really good day :)
Fab about the job


----------



## Inge

Thanks, its what I really want to do so its great news. I havent weighted yet as Ive been busy and away from scales. Out of interest, Iv used some calorie counter websites and most of them say I would burn up to 200 cals an hour with the work I do. Can I trust those numbers?


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses everyone!!!


----------



## scottishgal89

Im not sure. I dont really do the whole calorie couting thing.
Was that calorie number for your job? Or working in general?


----------



## Inge

that was for working at a moderate level, standing, moving around alot, lifting and the like. I know my arms are killing from all the lifting and chopping I do and my muscles just above my knee's and calves hurt so bad after all the walking and standing.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Take numbers off Fitnesspals, just under estimate incase they are wrong.

like i earn back 700 exercise cals to eat, i would eat 200 of them, usually i dont eat many of my exercise cals back as no room in the day to do that


----------



## Inge

K, Il go do that now. Am supposed to be making OH's tea for when he gets in. He has perfect timing, Just as I pour the tea in the cup and plate up food he walks in the door!


----------



## Inge

I lost 2lbs this week! Better then my lose of 0lbs last week. I tink its because I have been running around so much with work. Il be working from wednesday just gone through til monday. I had my first just me and chef day and it was manic!


----------



## scottishgal89

well done on loss inge :thumbup:
im going to weigh in on tue but i have been checking since i started atkins again on tue, pretty chuffed so far :)


----------



## aliss

Can I join?

aliss
Start ~ 141lbs (1 week post-pregnancy)
Goal ~ 125lbs
Current ~ 139lbs
Lost 2 lbs so far


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: of course
will add you to the front page now :)


----------



## aliss

scottishgal89 said:


> :hi: of course
> will add you to the front page now :)

Thank you!!!


----------



## scottishgal89

do you have a certain diet or exercise plan you are following?

congrats on your lo :flower:


----------



## aliss

scottishgal89 said:


> do you have a certain diet or exercise plan you are following?
> 
> congrats on your lo :flower:

I do... 
Meal plan: Zone
Exercise plan: Wendler's 5/3/1

Thanks :flower:


----------



## scottishgal89

not heard of either but will look it up.
good luck!! :flower:


----------



## Inge

aliss said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> do you have a certain diet or exercise plan you are following?
> 
> congrats on your lo :flower:
> 
> I do...
> Meal plan: Zone
> Exercise plan: Wendler's 5/3/1
> 
> Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

I think ive heard of the zone diet. I read a lot of american celebs use it. I did my 8hrs work and 1hr walking today. My feet hurts so have no idea when I will actually cycle. I have tuesday and wednesday off (hopefully) so might try to get a 1hr 30min session in both days. Hows everyone else today? I should be asleep right now as I have to be up at 7am for work, but OH is playing xbox. It would be such a shame if it stopped working suddenly...:devil:


----------



## scottishgal89

lol threaten to throw it out the window if he doesnt come off it. worked for me.
ive stuck to diet since tue but had a treat today. still havent managed any exercise. does running around after a baby and doing chores count?! :blush:


----------



## Inge

course it does! Babies are hard work. You need alot of energy to cope. Cleaning is a good exercise too.Anything to get the muscles working helps,


----------



## aliss

Zone is not really a weight loss plan but just makes meal planning easier for me.
https://library.crossfit.com/free/pdf/cfjissue21_May04.pdf

Wendler 5 3 1 is an intermediate lifting program
https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=112382761


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks for links :)

how is everyone today?


----------



## scottishgal89

aliss, that workout looks pretty intense and the diet looks like it would be a bit confusing until you get used to it.
how are you finding it?


----------



## aliss

scottishgal89 said:


> aliss, that workout looks pretty intense and the diet looks like it would be a bit confusing until you get used to it.
> how are you finding it?

It's fine for me, nothing I'm not used to already, I've been into heavy weight training for about 6 years prior to LO! :thumbup: :kiss:

Zone is easy for me too, it was my meal plan prior to pregnancy. My pregnancy meal plan was burgers and ice cream, LOL


----------



## scottishgal89

my eating was awful when i was pregnant too but i had enough morning (or night sickness in my case) to even that out :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Scottishgal - You doung atkins diet still?

Iv decided to do a high protein diet kind of food i enjoy the most, so had to lower my carbs a fair bit. I was looking on boots & seen atkins stuff was high in protein. So do you eat alot of protein?


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah im still doing atkins. 
you only really eat protein, veg and 20g of fat a day. no carbs.
its working. ive lost 8lbs in 5days so far 
if you need any help let me know :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im not sticking to, too low carb or fat.
just cutting it by half on carbs, barely eat that much fat anyways.
that's not bad like.


----------



## scottishgal89

sounds good.
i cant remember all the reasoning behind it all but people concentrate on calories and fat but things that are low fat are high in carbs which is harder to burn.
cant remember but its something like that :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i see. Im going have to have good look at asda online.
recommand anything?
you tried atkins stuff? I was thinking about getting some bars.


----------



## scottishgal89

i dont eat any atkins stuff, didnt even know they did it.
i just make the food from scratch


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aye do shakes & bars on boots.

okay.


----------



## scottishgal89

orite :wacko:
well i find it easier to make the meals myself
its simple stuff :)


----------



## Inge

Am going to do my first work out of the week today! Ive worked everyday since wednesday and have today and thursday off, so those are my work out days. Dont really know what to do with myself today. Its too hot to do much so will just cycle for 1hr maybe 1hr 30mins if I can be bothered! I figure 8hrs of running around at work is enough exercise at the mo. It did lose me 2lbs last week! Hows everyone else today?


----------



## ellieb31

Hi Ladies

Can I join please? My eating has got totally out of control recently. I always eat more at certain times of the month, if you know what I mean, but for some reason I haven't been able to stop eating once that time is over. My weight has been steadily climbing and it's time to nip it in the bud!

I'm currently 13st 3lbs and I don't have a set target as such because we're ttc so I'd like to think that I'll get pregnant and have to stop dieting at some point over the next few months. In the mean time, I want to shift some of this excess weight and I think it'll help having like minded ladies to talk to! I'm going to set mini-goals instead so I'd like to be down to 12-10 by the end of July - that's 7lbs in about 4 weeks (bearing in mind that I'm on holiday for one of them). 

I'm not following any specific plan - just eating less and exercising more. 

Do you have a set day when everyone weighs in or do you all just do it as and when it suits you?

xxxx


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: hi ellieb31, will put you on the main page now, we used to have a weigh in day but everyone kind of has a different one now, so just whenever suits you :thumbup:


im ok inge, not long up so away to make some bfast but i weighed this morning and this week i've lost......


Spoiler
10lbs 
:wohoo:
im so chuffed :)

got a week and a half to lose as much more as i can :)


----------



## Inge

My day off was so boring!
I got home (my mums) at 12, she'd gone to town so I did 3 loads of washing, vac'ed the house, hung out washing, washed my work clothes,blankets the lot. Then I did 40mins bike and sat down! Then I walked the 1hr walk to OH's house and am waiting til he gets in at 10pm. I cant wait to work tomorow. Its opening day and apperently sainsburys is getting all 450 members of staff in to open up, so we should have lots of mouths to feed :happydance:


----------



## ellieb31

Thanks Scottishgal - and OMG, that's an amazing weightloss for one week! Congratulations! What kind of diet/exercise plan are you following? 

Inge, it might have been boring but at least you got a lot done - and probably burnt loads of calories in the mean time! Hope you aren't too exhausted from feeding all those people today!

Day one of being on a diet didn't go very well for me! I was sensible during the day (omlette for lunch and tuna jacket and salad for dinner) but I couldn't help munching on some Minstrels while I was watching tv. Whoops! Must try harder today!


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks :flower:

im on the atkins diet. im trying to lose weight quickly for somethin thats coming up so only had a couple of weeks to do it.
i dont do much exercise- running around after a baby, exercise dvds when i can be bothered and the odd walk


----------



## ellieb31

I've always been quite against the idea of cutting out carbs but the results speak for themselves!! I think I could cut out potatoes and pasta with dinner quite easily but I'd really struggle with the bread at lunch time. Do you just end up having salad for lunch every day? And I'd heard that people on Atkins get headaches and stuff but maybe it's worth it for that kind of weight loss!


----------



## scottishgal89

i havent had headaches or things but i struggled the first time i tried this diet. only lasted 5days (lost 6lbs)
there is good reasons behind it. things low in fat are made up with carbs which are difficult to burn.
yeah just a tuna or ham salad. can have a bacon and egg omlette. chix salad, something like that. 
i didnt eat properly before so i found it quite easy. was only really eating one meal a day.
can make chilli with extra veg in for dinner with no rice. or a bolognase
home made burgers, chicken, fish and veg.
it is a bit repetitive but im only doing it as a short term thing.
after the first week you can add in other things but im not doing that.
once you reach your goal weight you then add carbs back in slowly until you start to gain weight again, you then know how much your body can tolerate.
my weightloss will slow down now and i know that but still got to push myself.
its my brothers birthday today so im having a cheat day but will try not to eat too much.
and then i will be really strict with myself again till next friday.
i feel so much better though. bread and pasta and things are so bloating and thats all gone.
i drink lots of water and take vitamins as well
:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done scottish gal!

i had problem with my scales, explained in my thread.


----------



## Inge

An 8-2 shift and my feet hurt! I was given a box of chocs and wine as a gift from my boss today :dohh: Theyre Lindt chocs and Ive eaten almost half already! My day of is tomorow so I'll do 1hr bike maybe 1hr30. Maybe shoppimg with my mum? Not sure yet. Today was exhausting! I just wanna have a hot bath and chill out:blush:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Hi everyone,hope your all donig well!

Can i join please? :blush:
I really want to loose a few lbs but i have NO willpower at all!
I cant fight cravings and i find myself eating constantly :nope:

xx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

scottishgal89 said:


> thanks :flower:
> 
> im on the atkins diet. im trying to lose weight quickly for somethin thats coming up so only had a couple of weeks to do it.
> i dont do much exercise- running around after a baby, exercise dvds when i can be bothered and the odd walk

Obviously iv head of Atkins but what does it entail?
How does it work?

Really fancy trying this but not a clue where to start :blush:


----------



## Inge

:sick: urgh.... lindt chocs.... theyre so melt in the mouth. Trouble is now I feel sick. Damn my boss. Also just tried the chardonnay I was given and its horrible. I hate wine. Just the smell makes me gag :sick:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i hate lindt chocos. Aint choco fan to start with though.
3 chunks makes me feel sick.
weigh in day tomorrow see how new diet went


----------



## scottishgal89

Connah'sMommy said:


> scottishgal89 said:
> 
> 
> thanks :flower:
> 
> im on the atkins diet. im trying to lose weight quickly for somethin thats coming up so only had a couple of weeks to do it.
> i dont do much exercise- running around after a baby, exercise dvds when i can be bothered and the odd walk
> 
> Obviously iv head of Atkins but what does it entail?
> How does it work?
> 
> Really fancy trying this but not a clue where to start :blush:Click to expand...

:hi:
welcome to the group

basically in atkins you dont eat any carbs, you can eat protein, veg and 20g of fat a day...i think. you have to drink lots of water and i take vitamins as well.

i was looking for a link for you to have a look at but theres looooads!! my mum had a book and she helped me get started
:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

3lb gone since monday :)


----------



## scottishgal89

well done :happydance:

i read about your scales but whats your current and loss now? 
dont want to update wrong :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks :)

current 189
loss 51lb 

Lowest reading on wii fit now, had it 84 weeks lol


----------



## scottishgal89

:thumbup:

thanks


----------



## scottishgal89

ok i updated, were your scales not 2lbs up then?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I bought new scales they were saying 192 on monday morning which was what i was on 6th june when i weighed in. So ones i were using are broke. Saying i was 188 this morning. Sometimes they are coming out the same, but not chance i want to take.


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah, least you know for sure now.
how are you getting on with the healthy eating?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

fine, second nature now. 
been dieting for half the year, already.
years flying over, kinda feels bit wasted as all going into losing weight like.
how long you stopping on atkins for?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you know who aint seen for ages dizzyspells... Anyone know what's happening?


----------



## scottishgal89

ive not seen her on here for a while :shrug: daniandbaby too
im saying on atkins till next friday, then having a weekend off and will go back on it untill i reach my goal. then will start introducing carbs again gradually until i work out how much my body can deal with


----------



## Pricey

OK Daisy, you win. :dohh:

Start ~ 15 Stone 6 Pound. (Was it around 2 weeks ago?)
Goal ~ Lets say 14 for now.
Current ~ 14 stone 9 lbs
Lost 0 Stone 11 Pound. (Is that right?)

What else did you say? What I'm doing? Stopped chocolate, sugar (in tea etc), fast food, and now only eat salads on their own or with a jacket, packets of fruit, and also cut out fizzy drink altogether. 

Also run around 10 miles a week, going around 3 times a week.

Hows that?! :thumbup: x


----------



## scottishgal89

lol yeah thats fine and your right

well done on todays loss :thumbup: x


----------



## Inge

Hiya! Am tired after my day off yesterday. I havent weighed yet, Il wait til sunday morning as I cant get my scales til tomorow evening and I prefer to weigh in the mornings. Im hoping ive lost 2lbs :nope: but I dont know. 
Today Ive eaten ; a bowl of fresh pears for breakfast, a sausage and cheese sandwhich (work dinner,) with a muller light yogurt. I have a fruit bowl for about 6ish, then later 2 chicken breasts with a little breadcrumb. Im gonna be on the go til weds evening as im working through til my day off on thurs. As im such a lovely person I (maybe stupidly!) told my boss id go in friday if it got busy :dohh: 
Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Inge

Just weighed. I stayed the same as last week, still 12.12lb.
I know I didnt really do much exercise as I was working but I hoped I had lost something! Hoping I get back on track this week


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Like ive mentioned working is a workout its self. My OH doesnt no any form of exercise bare walking around at work, hes lost 3lb in last week eats all junk so it can work. Well done for maintaining though.

I had taybarns yesterday, amazing! HAd 3 desserts, heaven :D Went on scales this morning, i havent gain so brilliant start.

Im having turkey & bacon for breakfast, haha.


----------



## Inge

Im just going to eat better. I know work is a good exercise so Il be happy with that. Il try to do some 30 mins cycles during the week too. 
Today Ive had ; a mango yogurt for breakfast and a cheese and sausage sandwich on wholemeal bread. No idea what im eating later. I didnt get any food in today so its whatever is in the cupboards :dohh:
Tomorow Il have; toast for breakfast, maybe a yogurt and fruit for dinner and whatever my mum has in the house. Im going to my mums after work tomorow so will cycle for 30 mins then.
Hows everyone else?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had me a chinese for lunch, yummy yummy :D I burnt 500 cals before i went haha so think may got right balance again.


----------



## Inge

Ok. Ive decided Im going back onto my WW diet. Basically eat low cal foods and having the WW food range fit in around me. Its what I started off doing so I will ask OH to get me some bits whilst Im at work tomorow. Am about to have Spag Bol with fresh pasta, lean mince and yummy yummy beef stock :happydance: I havent eaten that for ages! Ive been good today. Fruit for breakie, fruit for dinner and spag bol for tea. Did 6 hrs work and 30 mins walking home. This thread is getting v quiet nowadays! Where are you all?! :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

WW things are yummy! Got loads in freezer but just cannit eat them on this protein diet, having 1 can take up 3/4 of my carb intake. 

Today i am having more of a carb day so having ww pizza for lunch & ww quiche for tea. 

Weigh in - 2.5lb lost :)

I'll be gone after today be back in couple of weeks.


----------



## Inge

Im following your example and not going to be posting much on this thread. Im getting hooked on trying to lose at least 2lbs a week. I STS this week and a killing myself over it :dohh: Im going back onto WW and going to try to do more exercise, but with work Im too tired at the end of the day. Il try to do at least 3hrs exercise a week and eat WW foods and healthy foods and drinks. I want to get down to 10st so 2st 12lbs to go. This is a lovely thread but Im getting to hooked on meeting my goal and making a huge loss every week. Im just going to take it as it comes and keep going.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Aww bless ya inge :hugs:

All best in coming weeks to you, i totally agree take it as it comes:thumbup:

If you decide to or if you have already got fitness pal going track your loss on there, add me: Leix :)


----------



## Pricey

Might wanna + a few pounds this week Daisy... I been a bit naughty this weekend! :cry:


----------



## ellieb31

Sorry I haven't been back - I was on holiday last week. Amazingly, I've lost 5lbs while I was away - woo hoo!! Tells you all you need to know about how bad the hotel food was! My body is craving salad and veg because the selection was so poor but I can't help but be happy with the loss.

Hope you're all doing ok and Inge I hope you're feeling alright - it's absolutely right to not worry about the numbers too much - how you feel inside is much more important and being fitter and healthier is the best end game if you ask me.


----------



## Inge

Im feeling very positive. Just working lots and eating good food. Im on myfitnesspal now a lot. Just charting exercise and my diet. Im trying to stick to a 1,300 cal a day plan. Its going good and most days im a little under. Today Ive probably gone over as I had a piece of strawberry cheesecake that I made at work :dohh: but its straberry and v yummy!


----------



## scottishgal89

Pricey said:


> Might wanna + a few pounds this week Daisy... I been a bit naughty this weekend! :cry:

me too :blush:

ellieb- well done on loss even though how you lost it doesnt sound very good :(

inge- sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## pinkbow

~daisychain~ said:


> Pricey said:
> 
> 
> Might wanna + a few pounds this week Daisy... I been a bit naughty this weekend! :cry:
> 
> me too :blush:Click to expand...


Ere u....uve no doubt lost weight with the sexathon u had woman!! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

pinkbow said:


> ~daisychain~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricey said:
> 
> 
> Might wanna + a few pounds this week Daisy... I been a bit naughty this weekend! :cry:
> 
> me too :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ere u....uve no doubt lost weight with the sexathon u had woman!! :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...

:blush: the first time you post on here for ages is to say that :rofl:

:kiss:


----------



## pinkbow

~daisychain~ said:


> pinkbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~daisychain~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricey said:
> 
> 
> Might wanna + a few pounds this week Daisy... I been a bit naughty this weekend! :cry:
> 
> me too :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ere u....uve no doubt lost weight with the sexathon u had woman!! :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: the first time you post on here for ages is to say that :rofl:
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

:haha: i know....couldnt resist!!


----------



## ellieb31

Hi ladies

I've only been here a short while but I'm leaving I'm afraid!! Nothing personal, it's been nice popping in here, but I got my BFP today and dieting is now out the window!! I'll be trying to eat really well of course but I won't be trying to lose weight anymore. 

GL with the weight loss everyone, xx


----------



## scottishgal89

ellieb31 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've only been here a short while but I'm leaving I'm afraid!! Nothing personal, it's been nice popping in here, but I got my BFP today and dieting is now out the window!! I'll be trying to eat really well of course but I won't be trying to lose weight anymore.
> 
> GL with the weight loss everyone, xx

Congrats!!!!
:wohoo:


----------

